# Sticky  You Know You're A Thinker When



## skycloud86

You know what to do.


----------



## The Exception

You use a scale of 1 to 100 to quantify how much you love someone.


----------



## DJArendee

You know you're a thinker when a girl kisses you and you ask "what was that for?"


----------



## Napoleptic

When you want to move to the planet Vulcan because you want to surround yourself with people who aren't infuriatingly illogical all the time.


----------



## Napoleptic

When you think _men_ are emotional.

When you would be infinitely rich if you had a dime for every time you lamented, "But that doesn't make _sense_!"

When you know that being a thinker means that you have the same emotional _capacity_ as a feeler, you just don't use it as often...and as a result, you never can figure out just how to _express_ those emotions when you _do_ experience them.


----------



## Darner

skycloud86 said:


> You know what to do.


^^ ... when you start a topic with this sentence 



Dementia in Absentia said:


> You use a scale of 1 to 100 to quantify how much you love someone.


Hahaha, this reminded me of my elementary school. At age 11, I saw people starting to fall in love so I decided it's time I fall in love too. So I made up a list of desirable traits (looks, smartness, humour, niceness etc.), selected 15 people I liked and scored them on each trait with a scale from 1-10. Sadly, it didn't work, I didn't fall in love with the best one but the 14th, but I never lost my faith in rational partner selection. I think this is the reason I went into the field of statistics, I want to find out where my method has failed ...


----------



## Van

When you're rarely angry, but your feeler type friend always asks if you are angry and it makes you angry, and then you get really determined not to show it because then she would be right.


----------



## Siggy

_When you would be infinitely rich if you had a dime for every time you lamented, "But that doesn't make sense!"
_
LOL. Very true.


You know your a thinker when you develop a strategy for everything.


----------



## Cman

When you analyze and classify your emotional states to better understand them.


----------



## Tash

When certain people confuse you because they are not doing things in a logical manner... then realize that the people in question are feeling types.


----------



## Space Cat

When someone is talking, you think of a clever response of what to say but by the time you say it, it comes out differently then what you expected! XD (i hope this is not just an introvert thing lmao)


----------



## Exayevie

You know you're a thinker when you rank the four seasons in weather, activities/holidays, and overall feel, convert rank to a points system, weight these categories, then use the first three steps to assign each season a likeablility score - all so that can mathematically determine which one is your favorite.


----------



## Exayevie

You've gotten in trouble more often for accusing your parents of being senseless than for anything you've actually *done*


----------



## HoneyTrap

When you sometimes don't hear someone calling your name because you're lost in thought.

When you look forward to trips because you want to think during the long ride there. And you HAVE to pick the window seat.


----------



## dagnytaggart

When you finally feel some kind of "emotion", and blame it on hypoglycemia or an allergic reaction.


----------



## TheWaffle

When you don't know how to respond to spontaneous displays of affection.


----------



## Sedna90377

When you suddenly realize you haven't spoken a word in three days.


----------



## Space Cat

When people keep saying that you don't care when you actually do - just because you don't show them in the way they expect you to (personal experience there -.-)


----------



## The Exception

It's difficult for you to accept that there may be some things for which there is no good logical explanation.


----------



## calmgreen

When you feel depressed for no reason and conclude that it's because you didn't have enough for breakfast.


----------



## Musique247

HoneyTrap said:


> When you sometimes don't hear someone calling your name because you're lost in thought.
> 
> When you look forward to trips because you want to think during the long ride there. And you HAVE to pick the window seat.


Hehe, for the first one I ALWAYS hear people calling my name, I just ignore them. But I think that is my introverted side.

I totally love the window seat, though.


----------



## TheClog17

When the only way you know which emotion you're feeling is to memorise the physical reaction each one invokes (eg anxiety = twisting stomach) and then apply that information to various situations. When it fails, you're completely lost.


----------



## dagnytaggart

calmgreen said:


> When you feel depressed for no reason and conclude that it's because you didn't have enough for breakfast.


:crazy: So true. In fact, this morning I was kind of "blah", and I automatically figured it was because I hadn't consumed Omega 3 fats in nearly a week. So I ate some flaxseed.


----------



## Stand Alone

When you think "well, it's a nice day for it anyway" at a funeral.


----------



## Napoleptic

When you're not sure you want kids because you can't think of any _logical_ reason to have them.


----------



## ceembee

Napoleptic said:


> When you're not sure you want kids because you can't think of any _logical_ reason to have them.


...when you're sure that you want kids because you think that the world needs more rational thinkers such as yourself.


----------



## dagnytaggart

ceembee said:


> ...when you're sure that you want kids because you think that the world needs more rational thinkers such as yourself.


...when you first do the actual research and find that MBTI type is not necessarily genetic. And that by statistics, you may very well end up squeezing out an extra ESFJ.


----------



## Darner

When crying makes you wonder about the physics behind the making of the tear. (Which, btw, I am still very interested in, mainly in the question, how do the tears know when to come out. I understand it when a person is sad for a long time and the eye begins to dry and needs watering, but sometimes it happens that something makes you cry in an instant; and in this case, the origin of a tear is a mistery to me ...)


----------



## ceembee

God said:


> ...when you first do the actual research and find that MBTI type is not necessarily genetic. And that by statistics, you may very well end up squeezing out an extra ESFJ.


...when you feel the need to respond to every argument, so that a rational conclusion may be reached. :crazy:

...when you accept that while MBTI type may not necessarily be genetic, the influences that parents surround their children with and the intellectual opportunities that they allow them can encourage them to further develop their Ti/Te, even if it does not serve as their dominant function.


----------



## dagnytaggart

ceembee said:


> ...when you feel the need to respond to every argument, so that a rational conclusion may be reached. :crazy:
> 
> ...when you accept that while MBTI type may not necessarily be genetic, the influences that parents surround their children with and the intellectual opportunities that they allow them can encourage them to further develop their Ti/Te, even if it does not serve as their dominant function.


...when you also realize that there are excess parentless kids going to waste in the foster care system, and that you can also plant Ti/Te in the preexisting kids by adopting them. ;-P


----------



## The Exception

You want to know the *logic* behind why someone likes or dislikes someone or something.


----------



## Space Cat

calmgreen said:


> When you feel depressed for no reason and conclude that it's because you didn't have enough for breakfast.


I was not in a great mood earlier then i started sneezing, makes perfect sense.

When you find the F's being insensitive
When you're the bad guy (and obviously, there's nothing wrong with it)

Oh shit i had something really good and i lost thought of it :dry:


----------



## phoelomek

When you put them in a room and ask them to think of a way to stop the entire world from collapsing in a week, and they will -- coolly, calmly, and collectedly.

But when you put them in a room with a crying 10-year-old child, they're lost.


----------



## Napoleptic

Dementia in Absentia said:


> You want to know the *logic* behind why someone likes or dislikes someone or something.


When you apologize to someone because you can't explain why you like or dislike something or your reason is illogical - and you don't realize they don't actually care what your reason is.


----------



## Space Cat

When you're not angry at the person but at the issue/problem but the person thinks you're angry at them


----------



## Darner

Napoleptic said:


> When you apologize to someone because you can't explain why you like or dislike something or your reason is illogical - and you don't realize they don't actually care what your reason is.


And when it bothers you that you like or dislike something without any logical reason.


----------



## Darner

How thinkers respond to a "how do you feel" question:
YouTube - The Big Bang Theory - Penny and Sheldon talk


----------



## The Exception

When someone asks you how you feel, you respond "Let me get back to you on that. I have to think about it."


----------



## IonOfAeons

Dementia in Absentia said:


> You want to know the *logic* behind why someone likes or dislikes someone or something.


Damn, ninja'd...

When you only act as a mediator only because it bugs you that two people are mad at each other for illogical reasons.
When you get mistaken for a feeler because you've already worked out that it's easier, and therefore more logical for yourself, to be diplomatic and not get yelled at by unstably emotional people.
When you will play devil's advocate simply because you'd like to get other people thinking rationally about their beliefs.


----------



## The Exception

Your feelings lack the subtle nuances of more strongly F types. There's good feelings, neutral feelings, and bad feelings and that's about it.


----------



## SeekJess

When you can't put your finger on quite whats wrong, until your ENFP friend explains to you that you're angry because someone disrespected you.


----------



## Linnifae

Darner said:


> Why wouldn't a feeler want to eat them?


Because we feel sorry for the cookies. What if it hurts them to be eaten?

*is munching on a cookie right now*


----------



## Siggy

At weddings and funerals you cry not because you are happy or sad, but because the organizers could have gotten a better deal.


----------



## Azwan

When you are devoid of emotion when something sad happens.


----------



## Darner

... I just discovered you can say "I don't feel like thinking", but it doesn't make any sense if you say "I don't think like feeling". Interesting.


----------



## IonOfAeons

Darner said:


> ... I just discovered you can say "I don't feel like thinking", but it doesn't make any sense if you say "I don't think like feeling". Interesting.


{pedant} Sure it does, just not in the same sense. 'I don't think like feeling' would loosely end up meaning 'my capacity of thinking is unlike my capacity of feeling' {/pedant} :wink: I'm done being annoying for now.


----------



## Linnifae

Uwace said:


> When you are devoid of emotion when something sad happens.


I thought that was a sociopath :laughing:


----------



## Shadow1980

Musique247 said:


> When you think about _how you think _. And then you think what _you thought_ about the manner in which you think to determine if your thinking requires modification. I like internal intellectual conversations. :laughing:


I disagree this thought process is T. I think this may be N or something else... I'm dom Fe (75%) ENFJ and I analyze my own thought process at least once a day, usually multiple times a day. LOL As well as the thought processes of everyone around me...I think it may be part of the reason ENFJ's have scary intuition - we can almost read your mind. (muah ha ha) 

Seriously though, I heart T's. Adorable group. You always know what to do. Thanks for the logic.


----------



## MissJordan

Well, when I was a bit younger, I used to use a bar graph in my head to represent how much I needed to go to the bathroom...


----------



## Space Cat

Linnifae said:


> I thought that was a sociopath :laughing:


It's not totally impossible. I have that too occasionally and guess what, it's peaceful.
It's a defence/coping mechanism i'm willing to admit


----------



## HoneyTrap

When someone asks you "do you want to eat *insert food name here*" you reply with "hold on, let me take a couple of seconds to think about how that would taste at this moment............alright, yes, I would like some".


----------



## rockthered101

When all the emotions you have bottled/ignored suddenly explode and instead of talking about it with someone, you go outside with a baseball bat and hit a tree until you dont feel angry anymore (which usually takes 2 mins haha). Then you're back to being rational after ridding yourself of emotions.


----------



## knowyourenemy

You can come up with good reasons to bash most of the posts here for being illogical


----------



## Darner

When an F asks you and another T friend: "What do you do when you're in a relationship that is not good for you?" and both of you answer: "You stop."
And then, when this F brants about how you're both without feelings, you have no idea where's the problem: if something makes you feel bad, you stop doing it!


----------



## Siggy

Darner said:


> When an F asks you and another T friend: "What do you do when you're in a relationship that is not good for you?" and both of you answer: "You stop."
> And then, when this F brants about how you're both without feelings, you have no idea where's the problem: if something makes you feel bad, you stop doing it!


And then your F friend runs away in tears


----------



## knowyourenemy

Dear Sigmund said:


> And then your F friend runs away in tears


Or worse, your F friend listens to your advice and runs away from her problems instead of facing and dealing with them properly


----------



## darksoul

knowyourenemy said:


> Or worse, your F friend listens to your advice and runs away from her problems instead of facing and dealing with them properly


Which eventually leads to the F friend being in tears...


----------



## knowyourenemy

darksoul said:


> Which eventually leads to the F friend being in tears...


Then it leads to the F being gaining strength, confidence, conflict control, and knowledge if the problem ever were to arise in the future. Crying is a powerful way of processing emotions. Running away from them only creates inner conflict witch will only surface later in a much more violent way. Don't run from your problems! Don't be afraid of your negative emotions!

Sorry, this is my last off topic post... in this thread


----------



## wisefaery

*haha...*



absent air said:


> (someone to me)
> hey, dude what the fuck? are you talking to yourself?
> 
> 
> (me)
> yes, im having an intelligent discussion


LOVED IT! 
happens a lot to me.


----------



## Herp

When even to work out your muscles you must do math

(Short story: One of these days, I thought that it would be a good idea to fill some 2,75L bottles (0,52 gallons) with water, as water's density equals one, therefore 1 mL of water = 1g. Then, these bottles alone would weight around 3kg (as bottles come up not completely filled), or around 6,5 pounds. When My friend told me that the weight I was lifting was too light, i countered him by saying I was making sets of around 30~33 reps each time. In the end, we were lifting the basically same weight. He used 10kg in a set of 10 reps, while I was using 3kg in 33 reps. So, 100kg for him after a set, and 99kg for me after a set. Of course, I'm too lazy to work out and dropped this a couple weeks afterwards.)


----------



## IonOfAeons

When you have learned to deal with your own emotions and other people's by understanding the logic behind their existence and being able to deduce their causes.
Seriously, people claim emotions are illogical but there's always a reason behind them... They might SEEM utterly bizarre, irrational and out of place but unexplained explosive anger is frequently a defense-mechanism and even if you don't KNOW intuitively why someone is crying, there's always something that caused them to cry.


----------



## rockthered101

How about this? You know you're a thinker when: Someone asks you to marry them and you respond with a "can I think about it?" *note I have not been asked this question, but when I am (hopefully) this will be my response hahaha!


----------



## Siggy

chances2468 said:


> I'm not a Thinker but I love Thinkers. One of my best friends is a Thinker and I used to hate that side of him because he seemed to suppress his emotions and it would drive me crazy. But in the past year, I have learned to appreciate him so much. He provides support and stability to me when I am overcome with Feeling, and at a few moments in my life last year, things were so bad I didn't know how to deal. I'm learning to find balance, and that's where I am envious of Thinkers. You may tease and call me touchy feely, but I still love you guys.


Love us Ok, but please no hugs.


----------



## Lokkye

when you love facts and information more than you love people :tongue:


----------



## Lokkye

when someone hugs you and you realize it is not a rational action and you speculate what their hidden motive might be 
>.> <.<


----------



## rockthered101

Lokkye said:


> when someone hugs you and you realize it is not a rational action and you speculate what their hidden motive might be
> >.> <.<


I fucking hate when I get random hugs.


----------



## ginnyisdacoolest

When your Maths teacher refers to you as Mr Spock more often than he does your real name.


----------



## Napoleptic

ginnyisdacoolest said:


> When your Maths teacher refers to you as Mr Spock more often than he does your real name.


The fact that you're female makes that statement twice as awesome. :laughing:


----------



## The Exception

You create lists such as this one:


----------



## Bunker Man

When people come to you in insane emotional rants, complaining about the DIFFERENT insane emotional rants of others, and why they think they're irrational, but their own actions aren't, and you have to explain to them that to you there's no difference between them, and it's their own fault that they view everything subjectively.


----------



## rockthered101

Dementia in Absentia said:


> You create lists such as this one:


This is how I make any really big decision. I love this.


----------



## Darner

^Me too  I actually made a list like this already some years ago when I wasn't sure if the pro-con method is trustworthy


----------



## Napoleptic

Dementia in Absentia said:


> You create lists such as this one:


Instincts are always better than reason? Since when? :tongue:


----------



## lib

... as a father getting a hug from your kid ask - so how much money is it that you want?:laughing:


----------



## MuChApArAdOx

IonOfAeons said:


> When you have learned to deal with your own emotions and other people's by understanding the logic behind their existence and being able to deduce their causes.
> Seriously, people claim emotions are illogical but there's always a reason behind them... They might SEEM utterly bizarre, irrational and out of place but unexplained explosive anger is frequently a defense-mechanism and even if you don't KNOW intuitively why someone is crying, there's always something that caused them to cry.


Thanks for sharing this, one of the best thinker postings i have read .

My uncle was an NT. He spent his whole life battling his emotions and being
very critical towards others, even with himself.
At the end of his life, days before passing, he asked all the family to be together,
something he NEVER did when he was healthy. He was so emotional, it still makes me
sad to reflect. He talked about his life, in his opinion such a wasted one. It wasn't until
he was ready to die that he realized he never lived. He talked about all his ideas
that were more important than life itself, and yet here he was, at the end of his
life, wanting from his family what he was so apposed to giving or receiving. LOVE...that's
all he wanted was to be loved, feel loved, because at the end of the day, isn't love
more important than ideas. If only he had been aware that he was always loved, even 
when he wasn't very lovable.

Sorry to get off topic, please forgive and move on. Thanks!


----------



## ginnyisdacoolest

When your Feeler friend simultaneously loves asking you for advice because you can see through the fog of emotion obfuscating her view, yet also hates it because 'that's very logical and all, but what about my feelings?'


----------



## IonOfAeons

Dementia in Absentia said:


> You create lists such as this one:


I'm afraid I'm going to have to ask you for quantitative proof of your third statement in the CON list :wink:


----------



## dagnytaggart

you're having a perfectly normal conversation with something, and they suddenly pull that "I might start crying" thing...you know, when they stare fixedly at you, forget to blink, the glassy eyes, and oh *shit* here it comes...

and then you try to immediately "erase" that awkwardness by awkwardly patting them, and then *FUCK* they collapse into you with a hug, murmuring about happy/sad memories...

?


----------



## dirnthelord

When u hate idiots?


----------



## Eylrid

God said:


> ...when you also realize that there are excess parentless kids going to waste in the foster care system, and that you can also plant Ti/Te in the preexisting kids by adopting them. ;-P


When you use "when you..." statements to carry out a debate.



Dementia in Absentia said:


> You go with the logical option when making decisions even if it pains you emotionally. For example, I knew a boss that when selecting people to be laid off, chose himself, and it was not because he wanted to quit either. Given the circumstances it made the most logical sense.


Seems kind of paradoxical. It doesn't seem very logical to get rid of someone who has that kind of dedication to their job.


----------



## dagnytaggart

Eylrid said:


> When you use "when you..." statements to carry out a debate.


when you use them to be a smartass. lol

nice irony in and of your signature, btw..


----------



## nameno1had

rockthered101 said:


> This is how I make any really big decision. I love this.


How bout if after having all of that organization in front of you, you still can't help but wonder if there was something you overlooked and you decide that maybe you should think about it for a while until it feels right.Then that starts the cycle all over again for why you started trying to think your way through all of the situations you find yourself in to begin with.Maybe I missed something and should go think about it some more.....by the way I think your type I,S,T,P is my twin gemini personality


----------



## nameno1had

lib said:


> ... as a father getting a hug from your kid ask - so how much money is it that you want?:laughing:


My uncle used to tell his kids,that wasn't a fifty dollar hug.


----------



## nameno1had

MuChApArAdOx said:


> Thanks for sharing this, one of the best thinker postings i have read .
> 
> My uncle was an NT. He spent his whole life battling his emotions and being
> very critical towards others, even with himself.
> At the end of his life, days before passing, he asked all the family to be together,
> something he NEVER did when he was healthy. He was so emotional, it still makes me
> sad to reflect. He talked about his life, in his opinion such a wasted one. It wasn't until
> he was ready to die that he realized he never lived. He talked about all his ideas
> that were more important than life itself, and yet here he was, at the end of his
> life, wanting from his family what he was so apposed to giving or receiving. LOVE...that's
> all he wanted was to be loved, feel loved, because at the end of the day, isn't love
> more important than ideas. If only he had been aware that he was always loved, even
> when he wasn't very lovable.
> 
> Sorry to get off topic, please forgive and move on. Thanks!


For me the idea of life and love needing to be together to make either worth while shows me the power and importance of ideas.It is as important as love and life for the three need each other to be what they are.After reading the bottom part of your signature it perhaps sheds some light on why people have treated me as they have all of my life.That is a great proverb for a personality like mine.Vengeance is mine says the Lord,even if I choose to use a human instrument,it is written if man sheds mans blood,then by man shall mans blood be shed.To me that means I would consider the possibility of one being my own should I take justice into my own hands.


----------



## Napoleptic

nameno1had said:


> How bout if after having all of that organization in front of you, you still can't help but wonder if there was something you overlooked and you decide that maybe you should think about it for a while until it feels right.Then that starts the cycle all over again for why you started trying to think your way through all of the situations you find yourself in to begin with.Maybe I missed something and should go think about it some more.....by the way I think your type I,S,T,P is my twin gemini personality


I seriously don't know how INTPs get anything done - I mean, I think *I* think things to death before coming to a decision, and I'm a J...


----------



## IonOfAeons

When your first response to emotion is to sit down and think about what it means.


----------



## rockthered101

nameno1had said:


> How bout if after having all of that organization in front of you, you still can't help but wonder if there was something you overlooked and you decide that maybe you should think about it for a while until it feels right.Then that starts the cycle all over again for why you started trying to think your way through all of the situations you find yourself in to begin with.Maybe I missed something and should go think about it some more.....by the way I think your type I,S,T,P is my twin gemini personality


 I am an ISTP =) I actually do all of that overthinking =/ it really doesn't help me feel positive I am making a 100% right decision.


----------



## Wraith

Napoleptic said:


> I seriously don't know how INTPs get anything done - I mean, I think *I* think things to death before coming to a decision, and I'm a J...


We get stuff done?

When you get/got "how does X make you feel and why?" questions on tests and think/thought that it is/it was a pointless question.


----------



## nevermore

Napoleptic said:


> I seriously don't know how INTPs get anything done - I mean, I think *I* think things to death before coming to a decision, and I'm a J...


As others have said, we pretty much don't.:laughing:


----------



## Djanga

When the only Valentine you receive that triggers any kind of positive emotional reaction is the one written in hexadecimal code (true story)

When you refer to being happy as "positive emotional reactions" :crazy:


----------



## The Equinox

This happens all the time to me, especially lately since my one friend is in a constant love/hate relationship with some dude I've never met before and really don't care much about. D:


----------



## nameno1had

You know you are a thinking when you regularly make it a point to think about profound things to post here so that others will think about them and cause your thoughts to be more in depth in turn.

Anyone wanna ride the merry-go-round with me.....:laughing:


----------



## themartyparade

When you hear a joke about someone doing something rather irrational, you want to know why the person did such thing before laughing at the joke. "Why did he do that? That doesn't make sense." "Will you stop with the questions and just laugh instead?" (Needless to say, my friends hate me for this)


----------



## rockthered101

themartyparade said:


> When you hear a joke about someone doing something rather irrational, you want to know why the person did such thing before laughing at the joke. "Why did he do that? That doesn't make sense." "Will you stop with the questions and just laugh instead?" (Needless to say, my friends hate me for this)


 Hahaha this happens to me all the time.


----------



## nameno1had

When you find that you've thought about how to stop thinking and upon realization that it isn't possible unless you are dead , you choose to go back to "your" thinking mode,instead of default thinking mode, that has more to do with simply being aware of your surroundings and reacting to external stimuli.

No I am thinking maybe I didn't put enough thought into this........


----------



## flamingfishman

when having an illogical argument with someone causes intense frustration and much mental anguish :happy:


----------



## Eylrid

flamingfishman said:


> when having an illogical argument with someone causes intense frustration and much mental anguish :happy:


----------



## Themis

You don't understand why everybody gets mad when you suggest a RATIONAL solution when they are all about the emotional.


----------



## k4ren

You get confused when someone says "I FEEL like this is way and I'm not sure why" ... because the obvious response is that if you go with your feelings on all their whims, you're life would be in a mess since emotions can change on the fly...


----------



## Themis

When you would rather spend a Sunday afternoon in a museum with another Thinker, than in front of the boob tube.

And when you get irritated at the person that when asked, "Why did you do that?" and they respond, "I don't know." IF THEY DON"T KNOW THEN WHO DOES???

AND when you catch yourself saying, "Oh nevermind, I'll just do it myself!"


----------



## Chinchilla

You know you're a thinker when you decide to make sure to check up on your emotions every hour and the reason they are occurring. The emotions are usually either nothing, agitated, or amused. Nothing is a 50% occurrence, agitated is 30% and amused is 20%.


----------



## Eylrid

highlandstorm said:


> When you think xkcd is just brilliant
> 
> Btw: I have volume 0! (Just wanted to brag a li'l! )


Why, yes, yes it is.


----------



## friction

Pearose said:


> For your post above, with the idea of chronicling a chart to forecast the relationship, it may work for some. For me, it's a gut instinct and I know of my interest within seconds or minutes. At that point, the course is about working through stuff because the feelings are there. Feelings grow over time and on a bad day later in the relationship, it would be of benefit to me to open the book I created and look at my own words describe someone in a loving manner. If I'm upset, and I can get a little crazy in the thought process, it would calm me down immediately to remember my own experience. But, that's just me.


I kept a private diary instead, but I only wrote in it when I was frustrated and had to get some feelings out. It was helpful, though. When I was indecisive about whether the reln was making any progress, I looked through it and found that all the frustrations were the same, so that meant nothing had improved. And so, sadly, the reln had to end.


----------



## SQR

You get annoyed when a feeler proclaimed that everyone who 'hides behind a mask' and doesn't openly share their feelings are liars. *roll eyes in disdain*


----------



## madferit

You know you're a thinker when you can identify stupid people.


----------



## The Exception

You can thank posts solely based on the content, even if you don't personally like the person you're thanking.


----------



## StandingTiger

highlandstorm said:


> When you think xkcd is just brilliant


Of course _xkcd_ is brilliant. That has nothing to do with the T/F dichotomy.



Dementia in Absentia said:


> You can thank posts solely based on the content, even if you don't personally like the person you're thanking.


That also has nothing to do with T vs. F. I don't even look who says something when I thank it. I'm thanking the post for being useful, not because of the author. What makes you think that anyone does otherwise? I don't think non-stalkers actually do that.



SQR said:


> You get annoyed when a feeler proclaimed that everyone who 'hides behind a mask' and doesn't openly share their feelings are liars. *roll eyes in disdain*


That's just Fe, not feeling, in general. In fact, thinkers with Fe talk about their feelings much more than feelers with Fi.


----------



## StandingTiger

highlandstorm said:


> perhaps there should be a phone app for it that prompts you to record your feelings at random times?


There's more than one for Android, actually. I downloaded a couple, but I got annoyed with the prompts and uninstalled them after a short period of time.


----------



## friction

hmwith said:


> Of course _xkcd_ is brilliant. That has nothing to do with the T/F dichotomy.


I'm glad you think it's brilliant. I figure xkcd intellectualizes and rationalizes emotion too much for a typical Feeler's taste.



hmwith said:


> There's more than one for Android, actually. I downloaded a couple, but I got annoyed with the prompts and uninstalled them after a short period of time.


That's cool. How does it work?


----------



## StandingTiger

highlandstorm said:


> I'm glad you think it's brilliant. I figure xkcd intellectualizes and rationalizes emotion too much for a typical Feeler's taste.


Fair enough. I am certainly not a "typical feeler", in any way.



highlandstorm said:


> That's cool. How does it work?


It's like a very organized diary of emotions. On one of them, there were scales on which you'd place yourself regarding several different factors, including happiness, anxiety, fatigue, etc. It seemed like a very interesting concept, where I could keep track of my emotions over a long period of time and eventually compare certain hours and/or days. It even created a chart. However, as P, I had a difficult time keeping up with it. I often hit "ignore", and I found myself uninstalling it before I could find any greater patterns. It would have been quite interesting though, because I experience a very wide range of emotions in any given amount of time.


----------



## Ooidal

Napoleptic said:


> I seriously don't know how INTPs get anything done - I mean, I think *I* think things to death before coming to a decision, and I'm a J...


Thinking IS getting something done. William James is also a famous INTP type and he's the father of pragmatism, a philosophy which is essentially about getting things done (and doing away with the useless kind of thinking which leads to a lack of productivity). Just because thinking seems like a theory-endorsing activity, doesn't mean it cannot be equated with the fundamentally active role it plays as an act.

Also, you know you're a thinker when:

You've told people before that their emotions are a manifestation of their want to deny reality, and replace it (more specifically the facts therein contained) with some fancy or whim.

You've behaved a certain way in a social context that relied exclusively on emotions because that is what you as a human being behind a generic face would normally behave as. I think the most common manifestation of this is how some thinkers will slip into the habit of saying "I love you" to their dearest companions without necessarily feeling that emotion then and there. My accusation will probably spur some kind of "logical response" along the lines of "it's just more practical!"

You've truly crossed sides, exploring as many possible argumentative stances in order to think about the depth and validity and accuracy of different views in order to gauge your own capacity to think. By this I mean you've defended both logical and illogical sides in arguments, you've embraced the vortex of emotions and the wasteland of solipsistic apathy. Thinking has no true colour, and no true enemies - these are objects that exist solely as linguistic subterfuge, bearing no substantial weight.

You're going to do a whole second major, second masters and second Ph.D. in philosophy.


----------



## Napoleptic

Ooidal said:


> You're going to do a whole second major, second masters and second Ph.D. in philosophy.


When you read the above and your first thought is "That is _so_ hot!" :crazy:


----------



## SQR

hmwith said:


> That's just Fe, not feeling, in general. In fact, thinkers with Fe talk about their feelings much more than feelers with Fi.


i was actually referring to a specific feeler who stated that. I meant sharing as in showing emotions as opposed to talking about it. Or both showing and talking.
But i see where you're coming from with Fe and Fi.


----------



## HoneyTrap

You know you're a thinker when you had a very shitty day and all it takes for you to feel better is an hour or so of thinking. Not emotional support from other people.


----------



## SulfonicOrb

Van said:


> When you're rarely angry, but your feeler type friend always asks if you are angry and it makes you angry, and then you get really determined not to show it because then she would be right.


 All thinkers are not that way. there is lot of thinkers who got pissed off easily. for example ESTJ


----------



## StandingTiger

Van said:


> When you're rarely angry





Muhicz said:


> All thinkers are not that way. there is lot of thinkers who got pissed off easily.


Almost every person I know with serious anger-management issues is a thinker.


----------



## Van

Muhicz said:


> All thinkers are not that way. there is lot of thinkers who got pissed off easily. for example ESTJ





hmwith said:


> Almost every person I know with serious anger-management issues is a thinker.


It's funny. That post was made quite a while ago, and some things have made me angry quite a lot in past couple of months, so I don't really relate to that part of my own post at the moment. It's not the main point of the post, so it's ok. People still like to disturb me from feeling peaceful by assuming I'm angry (or sometimes sad). It's annoying, but I try not to show that I'm annoyed because then they'll think that they were initially right and do it again.
I haven't claimed that all thinkers are the same as me. That would be stupid. Still, the number of thanks for that post implies that plenty of thinkers (including ESTJs) can relate.


----------



## SQR

hmwith said:


> Almost every person I know with serious anger-management issues is a thinker.


Truth, i always thought i had anger management issues until i discovered i was an ENTP, and found out it was perfectly normal lul.


----------



## IonOfAeons

Van said:


> It's funny. That post was made quite a while ago, and some things have made me angry quite a lot in past couple of months, so I don't really relate to that part of my own post at the moment. It's not the main point of the post, so it's ok. People still like to disturb me from feeling peaceful by assuming I'm angry (or sometimes sad). It's annoying, but I try not to show that I'm annoyed because then they'll think that they were initially right and do it again.
> I haven't claimed that all thinkers are the same as me. That would be stupid. Still, the number of thanks for that post implies that plenty of thinkers (including ESTJs) can relate.


I think there's probably double bias from both sides. Feelers posting about their thinker friends getting angry may be them assuming that because if they themselves were to respond that way they'd have to be angry. As well as that, if thinkers aren't always so good at interpreting their emotions and aren't comfortable with them, they may be angry without realising it. It might be that some of you relate to this because you don't recognise your own anger? (Not to say this is an absolute truth! I don't wish to make anyone feel their own experience of their emotions is being undermined.)


----------



## devoid

When your response to the issue of ethics in regards to capital punishment is, "Why does it matter? They're gonna die eventually."


----------



## Van

raz said:


> Every route you drive is planned out to minimize driving time.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

That sounds like a J trait, rather than a T trait.



raz said:


> Every route you drive is planned out to minimize driving time.


----------



## Chinchilla

When you have planned out your views on what a "perfect" or near perfect humans is and aimed your goals at being that.


----------



## StandingTiger

Chinchilla said:


> When you have planned out your views on what a "perfect" or near perfect humans is and aimed your goals at being that.


How's that have anything to do with being a thinker?


----------



## esidebill

When you see outside the systems of our so called life and develop your own perspectives on what life truly is.


----------



## StandingTiger

esidebill said:


> When you see outside the systems of our so called life and develop your own perspectives on what life truly is.


That's your Ne, though that actually sounds more like Ne supplemented by Fi, based on your wording. I guess it could be Ne-Ti too, but it definitely has nothing to do with being a thinker.


----------



## esidebill

hmwith said:


> That's your Ne, though that actually sounds more like Ne supplemented by Fi, based on your wording. I guess it could be Ne-Ti too, but it definitely has nothing to do with being a thinker.


If you say so


----------



## JackSparroww

@Van

Tho that's pretty obvious cause the shortest distance between two points is always the straight line


----------



## Van

entropie said:


> @Van
> 
> Tho that's pretty obvious cause the shortest distance between two points is always the straight line


Yeah, I think the xkcd guy is just reeeally fond of maths


----------



## bloo

lol @xKCD

when you read Go away (27bslash6.com)

when you watch South Park


----------



## Chinchilla

hmwith said:


> How's that have anything to do with being a thinker?


 It requires objectively looking at what is good or bad in a human. It requires disregard for emotions if you want to remove something you are "attached" to. It requires research and logical decision making.


----------



## JackSparroww

Chinchilla said:


> It requires objectively looking at what is good or bad in a human. It requires disregard for emotions if you want to remove something you are "attached" to. It requires research and logical decision making.


Do you think that humans are good or bad or that they can do good or bad ?


----------



## Chinchilla

entropie said:


> Do you think that humans are good or bad or that they can do good or bad ?


 Seeing as the concept of good and bad is subjective it is hard to tell. Most humans are impulsive and irrational. Generally they can't look past their own emotions and problems. Is that bad? No, they are just flawed (in my opinion). If good and bad was a point scale between -10 (very bad) and 10 (very good) I would say most people are between 1 and -1 on my views of good and bad. Someone above or at |±7| is rare. 

Everyone is capable of doing good or bad. The problem is people generally don't go out doing things they regard as bad. Only rarely do people do something they feel as bad at that time. Quite frequently people look back and realize something they did was bad, but did not feel bad about it at the time (otherwise they probably wouldn't have done the action).

You know you are a thinker when you can make a point system for good or bad.


----------



## devoid

Chinchilla said:


> Seeing as the concept of good and bad is subjective it is hard to tell. Most humans are impulsive and irrational. Generally they can't look past their own emotions and problems. Is that bad? No, they are just flawed (in my opinion). If good and bad was a point scale between -10 (very bad) and 10 (very good) I would say most people are between 1 and -1 on my views of good and bad. Someone above or at |±7| is rare.
> 
> Everyone is capable of doing good or bad. The problem is people generally don't go out doing things they regard as bad. Only rarely do people do something they feel as bad at that time. Quite frequently people look back and realize something they did was bad, but did not feel bad about it at the time (otherwise they probably wouldn't have done the action).
> 
> You know you are a thinker when you can make a point system for good or bad.


How do you even define good and bad? Isn't it all relative?


----------



## Roland Khan

when there are thoughts inside your mind


----------



## JackSparroww

Chinchilla said:


> Seeing as the concept of good and bad is subjective it is hard to tell. Most humans are impulsive and irrational. Generally they can't look past their own emotions and problems. Is that bad? No, they are just flawed (in my opinion). If good and bad was a point scale between -10 (very bad) and 10 (very good) I would say most people are between 1 and -1 on my views of good and bad. Someone above or at |±7| is rare.
> 
> Everyone is capable of doing good or bad. The problem is people generally don't go out doing things they regard as bad. Only rarely do people do something they feel as bad at that time. Quite frequently people look back and realize something they did was bad, but did not feel bad about it at the time (otherwise they probably wouldn't have done the action).
> 
> You know you are a thinker when you can make a point system for good or bad.


Thanks for your opinion.


----------



## Roland Khan

Chinchilla said:


> Seeing as the concept of good and bad is subjective it is hard to tell. Most humans are impulsive and irrational. Generally they can't look past their own emotions and problems. Is that bad? No, they are just flawed (in my opinion). If good and bad was a point scale between -10 (very bad) and 10 (very good) I would say most people are between 1 and -1 on my views of good and bad. Someone above or at |±7| is rare.
> 
> Everyone is capable of doing good or bad. The problem is people generally don't go out doing things they regard as bad. Only rarely do people do something they feel as bad at that time. Quite frequently people look back and realize something they did was bad, but did not feel bad about it at the time (otherwise they probably wouldn't have done the action).
> 
> You know you are a thinker when you can make a point system for good or bad.


what if your point system is based on your feelings though?


----------



## StandingTiger

Chinchilla said:


> It requires objectively looking at what is good or bad in a human. It requires disregard for emotions if you want to remove something you are "attached" to. It requires research and logical decision making.


That could also be a values thing.


----------



## StandingTiger

esidebill said:


> If you say so


I've never met anyone who does that more than me, and I don't have Ti, in theory.

My boyfriend (ENTP) is the same way I am with what you said. We both lead with Ne.

An ISTJ doesn't generally do what you just said. Neither does an ESTJ, ESTP, ISTP.

But INFP, ENFP, ENTP, and INTP are the most likely types to be how you described. What do those types all share? The highest Ne.


----------



## Chinchilla

hziegel said:


> How do you even define good and bad? Isn't it all relative?


 It's relative to the persons view on good or bad. That point system was based on my view, and my view alone.


----------



## Chinchilla

Roland787 said:


> what if your point system is based on your feelings though?


 Usually non thinkers don't use point systems. Feeler's tend to have a black/white feel of good or bad. That might be an Fe or an immature feeling thing though.


----------



## devoid

Chinchilla said:


> Usually non thinkers don't use point systems. Feeler's tend to have a black/white feel of good or bad. That might be an Fe or an immature feeling thing though.


Fe sees good at bad as relative to the needs of the group. Fi is more of a black and white look at good and bad.


----------



## Chinchilla

hziegel said:


> Fe sees good at bad as relative to the needs of the group.


 I don't understand what you are saying.


----------



## SuperDevastation

When someone hugs you and you hesitate to hug them back.


----------



## StandingTiger

Chinchilla said:


> Feeler's tend to have a black/white feel of good or bad.


Not true. This sounds more like an Enneagram 1 thing.



SuperDevastation said:


> When someone hugs you and you hesitate to hug them back.


Hugging everyone seems to be more of an Fe thing. Many of those with Fi shy away from random hugs, myself included. Blech.


----------



## esidebill

hmwith said:


> Hugging everyone seems to be more of an Fe thing. Many of those with Fi shy away from random hugs, myself included. Blech.


I hate the courtesy hug. It's always the annoying obese girl that thinks I love her ;_;

Being a nice guy is hard.


----------



## JackSparroww

You know you are a thinker, when your jokes start to offend people xD


----------



## cottoncandy468

You know you're a thinker when you dream and still catch yourself thinking hey, wait a minute


----------



## devoid

DM613 said:


> I copied code from various peoples graphics...
> I also changed one a little and reposted it (the how much noob are you).
> I made some of the code from scratch to get it all together.
> Is that all good?


Completely and utterly unrelated.


----------



## Istbkleta

Darner said:


> When crying makes you wonder about the physics behind the making of the tear. (Which, btw, I am still very interested in, mainly in the question, how do the tears know when to come out. I understand it when a person is sad for a long time and the eye begins to dry and needs watering, but sometimes it happens that something makes you cry in an instant; and in this case, the origin of a tear is a mistery to me ...)


I remember reading on this subject a long time ago. I think there were some chemicals or something in tears and when released they made you feel better. Now that I revisit this memory as I am writing, it doesn't make much sense. Sorry 
But I am certain there is research for that.



entropie said:


> You know you are a thinker, when your jokes start to offend people xD[/video]


I still don't get it how people don't find this funny. I mean I KNOW there is an emotional side, but this is separate! Some people don't have a sense of humor!


----------



## Fantastic Fantaseer

or they do, but just not the same sence of humor that you have. I can be offended by jokes I guess. and I think I may have been in the past, but I can't recall any specific moment. more than anything I think I probably just don't know when it's something that's offending me or is harfmless, so I don't either laugh or get mad. I geuss I'm just clueless. well don't get me wrong, because then again I've always known that I've always been totally and compleatly clueless.


----------



## lothweneriniel

Darner said:


> ^^ ... when you start a topic with this sentence
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha, this reminded me of my elementary school. At age 11, I saw people starting to fall in love so I decided it's time I fall in love too. So I made up a list of desirable traits (looks, smartness, humour, niceness etc.), selected 15 people I liked and scored them on each trait with a scale from 1-10. Sadly, it didn't work, I didn't fall in love with the best one but the 14th, but I never lost my faith in rational partner selection. I think this is the reason I went into the field of statistics, I want to find out where my method has failed ...


Attraction has a lot to do with scent(compatible immune systems, etc). Perhaps you ought to sniff them all next time?


----------



## Quelzalcoatl

You know you're a Thinker when you're quite willing to amputate most of your limbs and remove all of your organs, just to replace them with cyborg parts, if only to make yourself that much more efficient.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

That does not compute.



Quelzalcoatl said:


> You know you're a Thinker when you're quite willing to amputate most of your limbs and remove all of your organs, just to replace them with cyborg parts, if only to make yourself that much more efficient.


----------



## Quelzalcoatl

walking tourist said:


> That does not compute.


Exactly. And that's why I'm a Thinker, and you're a Feeler.


----------



## acf513

skycloud86 said:


> You know what to do.


Couldn't have said it better


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

And much relieved to be so. I really really really like my original parts. They feel sooooooooooooooooooooo good!!!
Plus I wouldn't like the bill that would come in the mail after I get those cyborg parts that are more efficient, yet so over priced!!!




Quelzalcoatl said:


> Exactly. And that's why I'm a Thinker, and you're a Feeler.


----------



## Fantastic Fantaseer

I thanked you post because it gaves me a laugh XP


----------



## Quelzalcoatl

walking tourist said:


> And much relieved to be so. I really really really like my original parts. They feel sooooooooooooooooooooo good!!!
> Plus I wouldn't like the bill that would come in the mail after I get those cyborg parts that are more efficient, yet so over priced!!!


How do you know they'll be overpriced? Do you have statistics that say what the going rate is, or do you imagine their price, and automatically assume they'll be over that? In the kind of future this will be, cyborg parts will probably be the norm, and getting new parts would be like going to the store to get new clothes. -shrug-


----------



## Nebuchadnezzar

Quelzalcoatl said:


> How do you know they'll be overpriced? Do you have statistics that say what the going rate is, or do you imagine their price, and automatically assume they'll be over that? In the kind of future this will be, cyborg parts will probably be the norm, and getting new parts would be like going to the store to get new clothes. -shrug-


Tell me when the Gucci parts come out.


----------



## Hycocritical truth teller

Organized Chaos said:


> ...when you see on Facebook that two of your really good friends have finally gotten engaged, and when trying to post on their wall, you can't come up with anything better than, "Congrats!"


i know how you feel man


----------



## Wickster

Napoleptic said:


> When you want to move to the planet Vulcan because you want to surround yourself with people who aren't infuriatingly illogical all the time.


This is funny because NF's are purposefully illogical around NT's because they know it annoys them so much. It's really quite an amusing thing to do...they just get so frustrated, it's cute :tongue:


----------



## Dov

As a 6 year old, you wake up saturday morning, examine your room and think "so, how am I going to construct a tent here?".


----------



## Vexilla Regis

My roomates are often accusing me of looking angry and asking questions... My roommates are always asking me why I am so angry...Grrrr, I'm lost in thought... off in my own world...


----------



## tentoedsloth

These are interesting. I can relate to a lot of them. I'm still not completely sure but I think I'm INTP. I base that on a list of various factors from quite a few tests, including the SLOAN one, and on feeling that the INTP descriptions fit me best. (Does that count as a sign?)

...when people tell you "You think too much."

...when your best (but still not very close) friend seems to have dropped out of your life and you think, "Great, more time to research personality types, work on my price comparison list, and make more entries on my unexpected medical symptoms sheets." 

Or is this a symptom of something more ominous? :crazy:


----------



## Organized Chaos

...when you see a friend's photo on Facebook showing him sitting in front of a television with a smaller kid, and you almost post a comment saying the picture looks like a variation of the "Poltergeist" Movie poster, and then you see that the description of the photo is that he's playing Mario with some young relative... And you still want to post the comment. (I didn't, but I want to.)


----------



## Kharyzmatiq

This is simply a matter of linguistic arbitration. "I don't think like feeling" is grammatically incorrect because the verb "think" is only analogous to the word "feel" in some contexts. But the same thought could be expressed, and be grammatically legal, by saying, "I don't think it makes sense to feel this way." Being a feeler, I say it all the time. We feelers often have intense emotional responses even before we even _know_ _why_. When I do become cognizant of the stressor, I have to talk myself out of the emotional state. I have to tell myself "it's not that big a deal", "you've done that before yourself", "she probably didn't even mean it". Once I understand logically that the feeling is not justified, the feeling will slowly subside.


----------



## Kharyzmatiq

Darner said:


> ... I just discovered you can say "I don't feel like thinking", but it doesn't make any sense if you say "I don't think like feeling". Interesting.


This is simply a matter of linguistic arbitration. "I don't think like feeling" is grammatically incorrect because the verb "think" is only analogous to the word "feel" in some contexts. But the same thought could be expressed, and be grammatically legal, by saying, "I don't think it makes sense to feel this way." Being a feeler, I say it all the time. We feelers often have intense emotional responses even before we even know why. When I do become cognizant of the stressor, I have to talk myself out of the emotional state. I have to tell myself "it's not that big a deal", "you've done that before yourself", "she probably didn't even mean it". Once I understand logically that the feeling is not justified, the feeling will slowly subside.

(Sorry if I posted this twice. I thought the quote to which you respond was automatically added.)


----------



## Organized Chaos

I was just remembering something that happened in high school. There was a joke going around where the popular students would ask a not-so-popular kids (such as myself) what the capital of China was. Regardless of the answer that was given, the popular student would say "Bangkok," and pretend they were trying to punch you in the... um... male gonads.

This joke, however, never made sense to me, because I KNEW that the capital of China was Beijing--not Bangkok. I looked it up one day, and discovered that I was correct (no surprise to me there), and that Bangkok was the capital of Thailand.

One day, one of the popular students came up to me and asked me what the capital of China was. I said, "Beijing." He tried to pull the "nope, it's Bangkok" joke on me, but I wouldn't have it. I said very assertively (which was rare of me at the time), "No, it's Beijing. Bangkok is the capital of Thailand."

They didn't believe me, so they looked it up, and discovered I was right. I had honestly thought that being shown that they were wrong would end the joke. Nope, it just changed it.

"Hey, what's the capital of Thailand?"


----------



## VivianeScrooge

you laugh at the thought of a person falling into a hole(or other aberrant humor involves dying)
you validate your own convictions, limiting feeling basis from your self and others
when you talk to people you will focus at what they are saying, rather then their mood
your crazy about facts
you'll correct people without feeling guilty
you dont know when you are sad, or happy, or mad after somebody point that out to you (this is probably just an NT thing? i dont know about stj's or stp's)

i have an intp in my family, and she is like this since she was six .


----------



## lib

...you look down while taking a shower and notice two, big balls.


----------



## Fleetfoot

lib said:


> ...you look down while taking a shower and notice two, big balls.


Oohh...so _that's_ why they're down there! 

And I thought it was tumors...:tongue:


----------



## shwipshwew

Cman said:


> When you analyze and classify your emotional states to better understand them.


LOL.......I do this all the time and drive my feeling intuitive friend totally nuts!! They could care less and I'm always trying to enlighten them as to the why. No wonder I didn't do very well in school growing up......I would always want to know the 'why' about something and the teacher didn't really know how to explain things for my understanding. Especially math and science.


----------



## Organized Chaos

When you can sidestep a possibly incriminating question without the asker noticing.


----------



## Rose for a Heart

When you have been infuriated at how none of the MBTI types fits you completely, and over-analyze things to such an extent that even the seemingly unrelated, now seem to relate.


----------



## AbioticPrime

When you find yourself rationalizing an emotion and coming to the consensus that experiencing it is not effective towards your goal. Then you toss it into your subconscious


----------



## Riverlioness

When arguments are fun.


----------



## koalaroo

You scroll through a Wikipedia article and go, "Nope, that's wrong."


----------



## koalaroo

You had some subject you really liked, and you did lots of the problems in the textbook book for fun.


----------



## Organized Chaos

When you talk about your brain like it's a computer. (It's shutting down. It's multitasking. It's running a bit slow today. You wish you could force close some background processes, etc.) And if this is the case, I think I have a virus, right now--It's called exhaustion.


----------



## Roland Khan

...you are


----------



## AbioticPrime

You know you're a thinker when you analyze sex 'til optimum performance is achieved all of the time


----------



## TogetherAgain

You know you're a thinker when you read and study posts by F-types simply to try and make some sort of sense out of it all, yet you still don't understand.


----------



## candymountain

Serial Hero said:


> You know you're a thinker when you analyze sex 'til optimum performance is achieved all of the time


So very true...


----------



## CosmicRush

TogetherAgain said:


> You know you're a thinker when you read and study posts by F-types simply to try and make some sort of sense out of it all, yet you still don't understand.


Wow, I spend too much time doing this. Sadly though I bet they can not say the same...haha


----------



## Jay Singh

Dementia in Absentia said:


> It's difficult for you to accept that there may be some things for which there is no good logical explanation.


Your existence has no good logical explanation!


----------



## DrDarwin

When people tell you to follow your heart...so you make a list of pros and cons. Hahaha. Oh man...


----------



## MegaTuxRacer

When your friends ask you if you have to analyze everything, you start analyzing the potential pros and cons of analyzing everything...except you're doing this out loud, and your friends are starting to look annoyed, angry, and flabbergasted. Then you see the irony of what just happened and start cracking up laughing while your friends look on, even more annoyed, angry, and flabbergasted.

Might be more of an NT thing, but hey, I am sure the STs can relate in some way.


----------



## Organized Chaos

When a feeler buddy asks you to proofread two papers he's writing for a class, and in one, he is talking about objective truth and objective morality, but using subjective statements to prove his objective point, and your head almost explodes out of confusion! (No, I'm not being literal about the head exploding, btw.)


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

Or if not, you've found an effective method of birth control!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Serial Hero said:


> You know you're a thinker when you analyze sex 'til optimum performance is achieved all of the time


----------



## MegaTuxRacer

walking tourist said:


> Or if not, you've found an effective method of birth control!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


*blank stare*

EDIT: Sorry I can't do it right. We need an INTJ stat.


----------



## MeMyselfandI

Organized Chaos said:


> When you talk about your brain like it's a computer. (It's shutting down. It's multitasking. It's running a bit slow today. You wish you could force close some background processes, etc.) And if this is the case, I think I have a virus, right now--It's called exhaustion.


You mean our brains AREN'T just complicated, biological computers?


----------



## claraliu

Entpppppp<3


----------



## AbioticPrime

walking tourist said:


> Or if not, you've found an effective method of birth control!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


This makes no sense. There's no connection between the two except that they're both related to sex.


----------



## pericles

When you have considered at least once, how nice it would be to feel nothing but the urge to have sex, adrenaline rushes and hunger for more ressources =p


----------



## Praesepe

Organized Chaos said:


> When you're checking a person out at work, and their total comes to $XX.42 or some odd amount, and they say, "I think I've got the $.42," and then hand you either $.45 or $.50. Umm... That's not $.42. I can count, thank you.
> 
> When you answer the question that is asked not the question that is implied. "Has Person X asked you about Subject Y yet?" (Where Subject Y is a question.)
> No. Person X has not asked me about Subject Y. Do you want to?
> 
> When someone says something painfully obvious, perhaps even borderline humorous, and then smiles, thinking they're funny, and you keep a straight face.
> 
> You speak in monotone.
> 
> When checking out yet another customer who is buying two bottles of pop at $.98 each, you say before even scanning the first bottle, "It's going to be $1.96." and then when they seem astounded that you can do basic math that was taught in third grade or so, you explain that all you have to do is take the number of units sold, multiply it by $1.00 each, and then subtract the quantity of the number of units sold multiplied by $.02. Simple, really. Then, after a moment of silence, say with a sheepish grin, "I was good with math in high school," despite really wanting to say, "I was good with math in elementary school."
> 
> When a customer comes through an express checkout (10 items or less) with 90 effing items, you writhe silently inside, and mentally scream, "DIE! DIE! DIE!"
> 
> When after leaving work, you think to yourself, "That wasn't a bad day. Not nearly as bad as other days I've had," but when you come to a random thread on a forum you visit and post about the few frustrations of the day, you suddenly realize that you sound like you're bitter about your job, when in truth, you just had a few frustrations that you wanted to let out... and then you add a segment to your post that dispels that myth.
> 
> Hmm... This seems rather meta...


This eerily described my typical day at work, with the exclusion of enviably quick mental calculation skills. I worked as a cashier -- very briefly though. Obviously I am an intuitive because the details of the job were not mastered _at all_. I had to become ISTJ-like the fulfill some duties of the job, as I relied heavily on my reasonably developed introverted sensing.


----------



## Praesepe

MeMyselfandI said:


> You mean our brains AREN'T just complicated, biological computers?


 I know, right?


----------



## Eliyahu

calmgreen said:


> When you feel depressed for no reason and conclude that it's because you didn't have enough for breakfast.


I always say that's a serotonin deficiency


----------



## Organized Chaos

When your cousin asks you how your birthday was, and you respond with: Sub-par to approximately average.


----------



## koalaroo

When you think "The Silmarillion" will put you to sleep ... and instead you get caught up in the appendices reading the linguistic definitions.


----------



## AbioticPrime

BlueGiraffe said:


> Be honest, were the excessive use of punctuation marks also a factor in why you cringed?


*was. I'd put those under the the same category.


----------



## Brian1

You're supposed to feel outrage for an atrocity that has just taken back, like a murder in a certain part of the area you live in , but after the 1,000 one, you can't quite find it in you.

You know you're a liberal Democrat(or conservative Republican) the bluest of blues,(or the reddest of reds) but you find yourself feeling a bit artificial when it comes to standing up for issue that you would care about in the Culture Wars. Never seem to have found the passion in me.


----------



## Sugulle

You take up smoking but shortly after quit because you've done a calculation of the pros and cons to the ratio of 23:1 respectively and decide it's not worth the mild buzz.


----------



## canihelp

Hi, I was doing an online course awhile ago with Bill Harris and one of the steps was the Briggs test. It was interesting, enlightening and a little scary. I'm always researching to find out who I really am and I spend a lot of time contemplating what I have learned. Yes, I'm a thinker through and through.


----------



## Dental Floss Tycoon

IonOfAeons said:


> When you will play devil's advocate simply because you'd like to get other people thinking rationally about their beliefs.


Oh, that's so true.


----------



## CaptainMorgan

Darner said:


> When crying makes you wonder about the physics behind the making of the tear. (Which, btw, I am still very interested in, mainly in the question, how do the tears know when to come out. I understand it when a person is sad for a long time and the eye begins to dry and needs watering, but sometimes it happens that something makes you cry in an instant; and in this case, the origin of a tear is a mistery to me ...)


I'm not sure if anyone's pointed out yet, but you made a play on words when you mis-spelled "Mystery" in your last sentence. I laughed.


----------



## Psychstix

When you wonder why you wonder and how all humans think and create philosophy.


----------



## CaptainMorgan

Your ISFJ friend scolds you for honking at someone in a car in front of you stopped at a green light. (Apparently it's "rude" and "jerk-ish" to honk, I mean, the driver was going to notice the light _eventually_)


----------



## Armed Politicker

You reject the woman you're in love with because you logically deduce that the relationship won't last.


----------



## sroo

Armed Politicker said:


> You reject the woman you're in love with because you logically deduce that the relationship won't last.


WHHHHHHYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!?? *Shakes fist at the heavens


----------



## Armed Politicker

sroo said:


> WHHHHHHYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!?? *Shakes fist at the heavens


Well, in the great, big, juicy majority of cases long distance relationships aren't worth the hassle. There will be heartbreak anyway, I reckon, and we were different enough that even if we lived under the same roof 24/7 it'd be stressful. Hell, no relationship ever lasted just because the love was strong enough, there's got to be more underneath the thick, smudgy layers of hormones. Her liking my biceps and me liking her dimples isn't exactly a foundation for a relationship when otherwise we're worlds apart. If I was god creator of the world I lived in, it'd be a romantic dramedy, but unfortunately I'm not, so I'm stuck with painful realities.

Besides, it happened a while ago, I've already fallen out of love with the poor girl, so no long term harm done, yea?

PS. Actually, it would be a romantic action comedy, like a modern Conan the Barbarian I'd take down a Pacific islander dictator, replace him as a benign tyrant and impose harmony on my cowed people, and get the woman of my dreams.


----------



## VoiceOfSilver

Musique247 said:


> When you think about _how you think _. And then you think what _you thought_ about the manner in which you think to determine if your thinking requires modification. I like internal intellectual conversations. :laughing:


 Omg yes.

And then you wish people could just get inside your brain to understand any emotion you can't express with words instead of having to falteringly tell them.


----------



## VoiceOfSilver

When you think through a choice, decide either outcome is neutral, and there is no reason why you should choose one over the other and for once in your life you don't have a preference, so you do eenie minie moe to choose which one you should pick. 

When you send your best friend tons of links on whatever you're interested in at the moment without realizing they could care less about the abnormalities of white Dobermans.


----------



## AbioticPrime

You know you're a thinker when you deeply identify with this:









Sorry for plagiarism @AppleCat (even though you're kind of plagiarizing), I had to give it an appropriate home!


----------



## Hycocritical truth teller

FreeSpirit said:


> When you've been really friendly with a person at work
> for a long time, but when the question is put to you,
> "Are we friends?" You answer honestly, "We're acquaintances."
> 
> Though I didn't want to let them down so hard, it would
> have been by far a worse thing to let them get their hopes up.
> 
> Funnily enough, the person in question took it like a champ
> and agreed without seeming upset. It might also be interesting
> to note, they too scored as a "T".


You decided finally you are an INTJ?  think it fits?


----------



## FreeSpirit

Hycocritical truth teller said:


> You decided finally you are an INTJ?  think it fits?


Yea, I do.


----------



## Kito

You know you're not a Thinker when you empathize with a broken glass, and your T-type dad tells you that it can't hear you, picks it up and throws it in the bin.


----------



## King Mystro

When you think the majority of the world couldn't put 2+2 together, even if you told them it was 4.


----------



## King Mystro

When you talk to yourself out loud to hear yourself think.


----------



## bowieownsmysoul

"You use a scale of 1 to 100 to quantify how much you love someone."--DementiaInAbsentia


I am in a relationship with an INTP and this is the topic of 90% of our conversations. There. I quantified again.​


----------



## Prion Indigo

bowieownsmysoul said:


> when THIS is the message you send the guy you love:I just realized how gleeful I am when I hear from you. Not happy, gleeful, like it's a 70 degree day inside my aorta. (And maybe just a bit N too...)


Naturally homeostasis requires that your body temperature be around the 90's.


----------



## aef8234

When you're more curious about something than scared of it.


----------



## avaray

Chinchilla said:


> Seeing as the concept of good and bad is subjective it is hard to tell. Most humans are impulsive and irrational. Generally they can't look past their own emotions and problems. Is that bad? No, they are just flawed (in my opinion). If good and bad was a point scale between -10 (very bad) and 10 (very good) I would say most people are between 1 and -1 on my views of good and bad. Someone above or at |±7| is rare.
> 
> Everyone is capable of doing good or bad. The problem is people generally don't go out doing things they regard as bad. Only rarely do people do something they feel as bad at that time. Quite frequently people look back and realize something they did was bad, but did not feel bad about it at the time (otherwise they probably wouldn't have done the action).
> 
> You know you are a thinker when you can make a point system for good or bad.


You sound exactly like my INTP friends, criticizing the ways of the human. I was just about to say something about creation but then a whole bunch of random theories popped up in my head and I forgot what I was going to say. :laughing: But, anyway, doesn't making a point system for good or bad disregard what you just said about how humans don't know they're doing bad right when they do it because..well, they didn't choose to do bad? And what about intention? I'm sure that a few of the people who do bad have good intentions...but, that's probably just my feelings talking.


----------



## AD Carry

When you don't feel the need to include an emoticon with every sentence you type.

When you would rather play a PC game on the same team as someone who is skilled but not nice, over someone who is nice but not skilled.


----------



## avaray

chii said:


> When you use internet for download E-book , read a ton of wikipedia articles more than go chit-chat with people , update your status on facebook.


I think that's more of an introvert thing.


----------



## avaray

Mav said:


> When you think Sheldon Cooper does not act strangely at all.


That wouldn't be just a T thing though. That would be a xxTJ thing because I don't think being uptight and obsessed with punctuality and organization has to do completely with being a thinker.


----------



## Some Kind of Blue

I'm not a thinker, but this is a conversation my ESTP friend and I had:

Her: *sad face*
Me: "Whoa, what's wrong?"
Her: "I don't wanna tell you. I might look weak and fuzzy and shit." 
Me: "But I know you're not..."
Her: *sighs* "Okay... Just don't look at me weird when you realize I actually have feelings."

Hmmm...


----------



## Prion Indigo

When you study gender psychology, neurolinguistics...etc...in order to feel you can more confidently communicate with the opposite sex.


----------



## Prion Indigo

I know...hey got a party goin' on down there (in your signature)?


----------



## SPtheGhost

when you use "lol" strategically in conversations instead of actually meaning it


----------



## Twigs

Is it possible to be an Fi dom with a weak F?

In other words, do I have a balanced personality type, or have I just mistyped myself again? =/

(obviously the fact that I've used an emoticon indicates that I'm at least slightly more inclined towards F ...)


----------



## Hekate

When you get a kick out of asking the annoying questions that others get squeamish about asking; what's the big fuss about?

We're never done with being annoying. Lol


----------



## bowieownsmysoul

WickedQueen said:


> When you read all the posts in this thread and able to figure out which poster is the real Thinker and which poster is the fake Thinker who mistype themselves.


How do you figure it out? What are the clues?


----------



## Hekate

When you're able to walk through the emotional swamp of someone else's crisis/panic attack and zero in on the one thing that will bring them back to baseline, and there's an internal dialogue that is serenely flipping through a rolodex of calming techniques. Cool as a cucumber as the person hyperventilates.:tongue:


----------



## FreeSpirit

I'm not sure how to "you know you're a thinker when"-
this test has no control group.


----------



## FreeSpirit

FreeSpirit said:


> I'm not sure how to "you know you're a thinker when"-
> this test has no control group.


This was supposed to be funny. Too dry again?...
sigh. Too dry.


----------



## Hekate

Haha. It actually got me to start thinking in statistical terms.


----------



## Prion Indigo

You diagram a cytosine-guanine nucleotide base monomer just for fun.


----------



## themartyparade

when you think this thread should be divided into sensory thinking and intuitive thinking.


----------



## Adventure

You know you're ST when you get fact from the world and use common sense.
You know you're NT when you create facts out of nowhere and try make sense out of them.


----------



## bowieownsmysoul

You know you're a thinker when it comes as a shock to you that not everyone thinks as much as you do. Ti moment: I was homesick at summer camp when I was eleven or so and kind of worried so I was talking to the camp counselor. We carried on a long conversation and it came to the point where I was listing all of the things I was wondering about. Don't remember now what they were. What I do remember is her saying, "Wow. You think a lot." I had honestly never considered it that way because I thought everyone did it.


----------



## bowieownsmysoul

SQR said:


> You get annoyed when a feeler proclaimed that everyone who 'hides behind a mask' and doesn't openly share their feelings are liars. *roll eyes in disdain*


Feelings can be a mask too, especially when used to manipulate.


----------



## bowieownsmysoul

You know your a thinker when you're watching_ House M.D. _and a patient projectile vomits blood everywhere and your only reaction is to take another bite of your ice cream.


----------



## bowieownsmysoul

Van said:


>


Your handwriting reminds me a lot of my own.


----------



## bowieownsmysoul

Quelzalcoatl said:


> How do you know they'll be overpriced? Do you have statistics that say what the going rate is, or do you imagine their price, and automatically assume they'll be over that? In the kind of future this will be, cyborg parts will probably be the norm, and getting new parts would be like going to the store to get new clothes. -shrug-


Well, actually there are already robotic limbs for amputees. Been thinking about this, it actually could help a lot of people out.


----------



## bowieownsmysoul

MusicObsessed said:


> You feel the need to "lay down the law" with the members of your student group who are not pulling their fair share, and then have to remind yourself that it's a volunteer activity so there's no law to lay down...


See, I can easily lay down the law in any given situation, especially with small children. The problem is I feel very silly and inside I am laughing at myself. I think the smarter ones can tell.


----------



## Van

bowieownsmysoul said:


> Your handwriting reminds me a lot of my own.


The handwriting actually belongs to this guy: xkcd: Paths


----------



## bowieownsmysoul

When it scares you to come to the Thinker thread and realize that it's a bunch of T people EMPATHIZING WITH EACH OTHER. AHHHH!!!!:shocked:


----------



## bowieownsmysoul

Dov said:


> As a 6 year old, you wake up saturday morning, examine your room and think "so, how am I going to construct a tent here?".


Just the other day I had the brilliant idea of building a fort out of my books.


----------



## bowieownsmysoul

Brian1 said:


> You're supposed to feel outrage for an atrocity that has just taken back, like a murder in a certain part of the area you live in , but after the 1,000 one, you can't quite find it in you.
> 
> You know you're a liberal Democrat(or conservative Republican) the bluest of blues,(or the reddest of reds) but you find yourself feeling a bit artificial when it comes to standing up for issue that you would care about in the Culture Wars. Never seem to have found the passion in me.


I know what you mean. A little over five years ago, I was really into protest marches. I enjoyed the traveling and the exercise, but I always felt like I couldn't work up the emotion that everyone else was displaying. It felt artificial, so I just shut up and watched them. The last march I went to was in Chicago. We walked through BoysTown and the group passed two fifty-something leather queens and the scruffy hippie behind me yells out to them, "If you're not willing to join us, join up...or wait til your drafted." (This was before DODT was repealed.) And I was like, really?


----------



## bowieownsmysoul

CaptainMorgan said:


> Your ISFJ friend scolds you for honking at someone in a car in front of you stopped at a green light. (Apparently it's "rude" and "jerk-ish" to honk, I mean, the driver was going to notice the light _eventually_)


This happens a lot where I live. I generally give them about five seconds and then honk. A light tap isn't rude. The horn is your only way of communicating with other drivers besides the blinker. It's only rude if you lay on the horn like a ******* for no apparent reason.

On that note, you know you're a thinker when you see it as rude that your neighbor has stopped in the middle of mainstreet to honk at you.


----------



## bowieownsmysoul

sroo said:


> WHHHHHHYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!?? *Shakes fist at the heavens


I agree with this one. I think rejecting someone _because _you care is just a guy thing...and totally illogical.


----------



## bowieownsmysoul

Kitzara said:


> You know you're not a Thinker when you empathize with a broken glass, and your T-type dad tells you that it can't hear you, picks it up and throws it in the bin.


This makes me happy and I have no idea why. Oh cruel world!


----------



## bowieownsmysoul

Prion Indigo said:


> Naturally homeostasis requires that your body temperature be around the 90's.


Oh shit, then what I really said was that this person leaves me cold.:bored:


----------



## Prion Indigo

Adventure said:


> You know you're ST when you get fact from the world and use common sense.
> You know you're NT when you create facts out of nowhere and try make sense out of them.


I love that. A wonderful juxtaposition!


----------



## Prion Indigo

bowieownsmysoul said:


> Oh shit, then what I really said was that this person leaves me cold.:bored:


 hehehe! 

Who is "this person"?


----------



## bowieownsmysoul

Prion Indigo said:


> hehehe!
> 
> Who is "this person"?


He's my boyfriend, and I love him. I meant it as a metaphor. I should have said it was July in Iowa in my heart. Why didn't I think of it?


----------



## Brian1

This is the bane of my existence...I can't slow my thoughts down.



bowieownsmysoul said:


> You know you're a thinker when it comes as a shock to you that not everyone thinks as much as you do. Ti moment: I was homesick at summer camp when I was eleven or so and kind of worried so I was talking to the camp counselor. We carried on a long conversation and it came to the point where I was listing all of the things I was wondering about. Don't remember now what they were. What I do remember is her saying, "Wow. You think a lot." I had honestly never considered it that way because I thought everyone did it.


----------



## Ngg

When your feeler girlfriend gets upset and you have no clue why, and do a terrible job of comforting her as a result.


----------



## hello HELLO

dagnytaggart said:


> When you finally feel some kind of "emotion", and blame it on hypoglycemia or an allergic reaction.


I blame it on PMS... or on being occasionally stupid. 

HAHAH omg I am in love with this thread.


----------



## greenfairy026

rockthered101 said:


> When all the emotions you have bottled/ignored suddenly explode and instead of talking about it with someone, you go outside with a baseball bat and hit a tree until you dont feel angry anymore (which usually takes 2 mins haha). Then you're back to being rational after ridding yourself of emotions.


Don't hit trees! Trees are living things too.


----------



## greenfairy026

I think I must be a thinker because I have been obsessing over being in the middle between T and F for literally months, over-analyzing every minute detail of my existence, and reading about the subtle nuances of the differences, and this is what led me to this site. I have taken several online tests and analyzed every question and what it means and how it could have actual examples. (This was my first clue.) It is why I am reading this thread. I don't know if there is a definite answer to this, but I am compelled to search for one until I find it (or possibly get tired of it and find a good distraction, which might be a good thing). And I am not actually OCD in general.

So, I am currently about 85% sure that I am a thinker.


----------



## Impermanence

When you overanalyze things, and when you first meet someone you begin to analyze them as well, such as what they're wearing, the symbolic meaning of their clothes and how that could imply what type of personality or interests they have. The list goes on and on. I have always been a deep thinker, even as a little kid.


----------



## topix

greenfairy026 said:


> I think I must be a thinker because I have been obsessing over being in the middle between T and F for literally months, over-analyzing every minute detail of my existence, and reading about the subtle nuances of the differences, and this is what led me to this site. I have taken several online tests and analyzed every question and what it means and how it could have actual examples. (This was my first clue.) It is why I am reading this thread. I don't know if there is a definite answer to this, but I am compelled to search for one until I find it (or possibly get tired of it and find a good distraction, which might be a good thing). And I am not actually OCD in general.
> 
> So, I am currently about 85% sure that I am a thinker.


Haha, I took multiple MB test versions several times each to better pin my results down too. Here are my actual notes: 


Test links, and my subjective results:
Free Personality Test, with an in-depth analysis INTx: slightly introverted & intuiting, mildly thinking. INFx: slight in all categories.
Personality test based on Jung and Briggs Myers typology INFx: 27, 31, 6, 1%, respectively, compared to intp.
(Free) Myers Briggs Test Online -- MBTI Personality Quiz INTP: 10, 5, 30, 5%, respectively.
16 Personality Types Quiz ENTP: (-7), 17, 3, 9%, respectively, compared to intp.
 
 The capital MB type listings are results. Multiples on the same bullet are from retakes (some of which I didn't record; I took each of those tests at least twice). The 'x' is an exact or near 50/50 result. The percentages reflect the ratio of the MB pairing type to the opposite pair; E.g. if I answered 60% of the J/P questions as a perceiving, that would be 20% 'P.' So, I'm seemingly a big ambivert at the moment, save for iNtuition. I'm now thinking that I should've just vaguely explained my results instead of putting 10+ minutes into reformatting the above bullet points after it didn't properly paste from Word into here and typing the above paragraph, but whatever, it's done.

Unlike you, I -am- mildly obsessive compulsive, though. Actually, in rereading your post, you're probably a little more obsessive than you think. For instance, few people would post such a specific number as "85%" in the circumstance you did. Anyway, even being close to the center for one or multiple traits is useful to know. I'm finding out that you don't have to forcefully peg yourself as a type.


----------



## FreeSpirit

...when you go back to re-read some of your old posts,
that in your memory are funny, interesting and warm-
only to find that you actually kinda sound like a dick- and 
can't believe it, wondering, "Why didn't I realize what I 
sounded like when I was typing this shit? I'm really not
that jerkish..._right?_"


----------



## Prion Indigo

greenfairy026 said:


> I think I must be a thinker because I have been obsessing over being in the middle between T and F for literally months, over-analyzing every minute detail of my existence, and reading about the subtle nuances of the differences, and this is what led me to this site. I have taken several online tests and analyzed every question and what it means and how it could have actual examples. (This was my first clue.) It is why I am reading this thread. I don't know if there is a definite answer to this, but I am compelled to search for one until I find it (or possibly get tired of it and find a good distraction, which might be a good thing). And I am not actually OCD in general.
> 
> So, I am currently about 85% sure that I am a thinker.


Wow, I have been obsessing over this F versus T thing in my own personality for months, also. Your post helps me understand the combination of that dichotomy. If iNtuitive Feelers can go on thinking tangents...who says we iNtuitive Thinkers can't go on Feeling tangents?


----------



## greenfairy026

Prion Indigo said:


> Wow, I have been obsessing over this F versus T thing in my own personality for months, also. Your post helps me understand the combination of that dichotomy. If iNtuitive Feelers can go on thinking tangents...who says we iNtuitive Thinkers can't go on Feeling tangents?


Glad to know it's a common thing. I think you're right about the tangents. And I love your quotation at the bottom!


----------



## Prion Indigo

greenfairy026 said:


> Glad to know it's a common thing. I think you're right about the tangents. And I love your quotation at the bottom!


Well, yes, it really helps. I wondered why if I were INTJ why am I childlike and whimsical. I realized it is the Fi-Se...and some of my other INTJ friends have it. One is a journalist and photographer. The other is a physicist who makes music. I am planning to become a research biologist, but I am also a poetess (but that can also be my intuition).


----------



## gabschaves

When I finish "read" an article without knowing what I was reading, and I have to read again


----------



## snapdragons

You know you're a thinker when you don't care about placating people's feelings because the matter at hand, principle, or whatever is more important. And then you wonder why people are upset with you or surprised even though it seems logical to you, LOL.


----------



## Doctorjuice

You criticize just to make conversation. Then you realize the person you're talking to is crying.


----------



## Inspire Reality

You know you're a thinker when a good friend of yours is crying and upset about something and all you do is just stand there and listen. No pat on the shoulder, hug, or sympathetic expression.


----------



## emperor_domi

edit: This post was supposed to be a reply.


----------



## emperor_domi

edit: This post was supposed to be a reply.


----------



## KittenFace

absent air said:


> because they only feel things, like rubbing them you know........
> 
> it is logically to state that a thinker......eats......yes, they eat.
> 
> 
> 
> Nespresso, what else?


um..thats not what "feeling" is about... it doesnt mean physically feeling things...  lol


----------



## Portal

When you approach music with a mathematical understanding, using fractions.


----------



## Organized Chaos

Women, forgive me for this post or else don't read it, but:

You know you're a male thinker when your female roommate comes home, calls an apartment meeting, and then proceeds to get emotional over something that is completely insignificant, and not warranting this extreme of a reaction, and you instantly think that this must be part of that "special" three day period that comes every 28 days.

When you consider putting an event in your google account to warn you every aforementioned 28 days. (I didn't, but I am considering it.)

When you figure that you've lived in this apartment for two months and this is the first meltdown that's happened, so logically you figure one extreme meltdown every two months, with twelve months in the year equals six total meltdown, and with today knocking one out of the equation, you have five more to suffer through.

When you are scared s***less by the cliche that when two women live together, that they start to cycle together, and as a male who is living with women for the first (his mother excluded) you're completely unskilled in how to handle stuff like this.

When you're stupid enough to try to argue logic with an angry, emotional female.

When you're curious if the three days are included in the 28 day cycle or counted separately? (apart from my Mom, my immediate family is all male. I didn't have to learn this stuff when I was younger.)

Yeah, I'm an idiot, but at least I know it.


----------



## Van

Organized Chaos said:


> When you're curious if the three days are included in the 28 day cycle or counted separately? (apart from my Mom, my immediate family is all male. I didn't have to learn this stuff when I was younger.)


Lol! 28 days is only an average, so I'm afraid your calculations could be off by quite a bit.

You know you're a female thinker when other people seem to get very stupid every 28 days... (I kid. Sort of.)


----------



## The Wanderer

-When you thoroughly analyse whether you are a thinker or a feeler, quantifying the instances in which you were a thinker and then quantifying the instances in which you were a feeler. 

-When you try to rationalize your feelings.


----------



## Prion Indigo

The Wanderer said:


> -When you thoroughly analyse whether you are a thinker or a feeler, quantifying the instances in which you were a thinker and then quantifying the instances in which you were a feeler.
> 
> -When you try to rationalize your feelings.


Yes--scream of joy--finally someone else who has validated me for doing this exact same thing!!!!!!! Thank you. thank you!!!

Thinkers can go on Feeling tangents, too!


----------



## The Wanderer

Prion Indigo said:


> Yes--scream of joy--finally someone else who has validated me for doing this exact same thing!!!!!!! Thank you. thank you!!!
> 
> Thinkers can go on Feeling tangents, too!


Woohoo!!!
It's nice to know that I'm also not the only one who does this!
Sometimes thinking and feeling functions can overlap.


----------



## Prion Indigo

The Wanderer said:


> Woohoo!!!
> It's nice to know that I'm also not the only one who does this!
> Sometimes thinking and feeling functions can overlap.


Yeah, I've noticed that, and it had me confused as to which I used most...I looked at my behaviour and cognitive development though. Still....

So, what are your experiences with this?


----------



## The Wanderer

Prion Indigo said:


> Yeah, I've noticed that, and it had me confused as to which I used most...I looked at my behaviour and cognitive development though. Still....
> 
> So, what are your experiences with this?


i had this sort of strange experience in which I made feelings based decisions and then rationalized those decisions. At first, I seriously began to doubt whether I am an intp, but later I realized that sometimes the feeling cognitive function and the thinking cognitive function may sometimes influence one another. Sorry if this doesn't make any sense...


----------



## Poptart

When you make a sincere argument for why you shouldn't be obligated to feel bad for encouraging a suicide-victim's (correct word?) suicide. 

Did this last week.


----------



## King_Moonracer

When you go to college and are place the things you learn as more important to you than the degree.


----------



## Prion Indigo

The Wanderer said:


> i had this sort of strange experience in which I made feelings based decisions and then rationalized those decisions. At first, I seriously began to doubt whether I am an intp, but later I realized that sometimes the feeling cognitive function and the thinking cognitive function may sometimes influence one another. Sorry if this doesn't make any sense...


Uh no, that doesn't sound weird. I've done it. In this case, it seems you've got your Feeling function fist and your Thinking function second?

See, I can think myself into a feeling.


----------



## The Wanderer

Prion Indigo said:


> Uh no, that doesn't sound weird. I've done it. In this case, it seems you've got your Feeling function fist and your Thinking function second?
> 
> See, I can think myself into a feeling.


That's true...I never viewed it that way before. It proves that thinking and feeling influences most ( if not all) of our decision-making. It makes things more interesting.


----------



## Darner

Poptart said:


> When you make a sincere argument for why you shouldn't be obligated to feel bad for encouraging a suicide-victim's (correct word?) suicide.
> 
> Did this last week.


Ok, I wouldn't exactly encourage them to commit suicide, mostly because it's taboo (although I do tend to think it from time to time, for examples where it would be simply much easier for them to end it all than to continue a life that is truly pointless)), but my reaction to an attempt of suicide can sometimes be affirmative - if I see they have a good reason, why not?


----------



## Poptart

Darner said:


> Ok, I wouldn't exactly encourage them to commit suicide, mostly because it's taboo (although I do tend to think it from time to time, for examples where it would be simply much easier for them to end it all than to continue a life that is truly pointless)), but my reaction to an attempt of suicide can sometimes be affirmative - if I see they have a good reason, why not?


It was meant in the context of saying "I hope you kill yourself" out of frustration to a stranger on the Internet, and then not feeling bad when they actually do. I wouldn't feel bad since I wouldn't feel responsible. I could elaborate on this but it would totally derail the thread... lol.
I agree with your view also, though. Sometimes suicide itself can be rationalized.


----------



## greenfairy026

The Wanderer said:


> -When you thoroughly analyse whether you are a thinker or a feeler, quantifying the instances in which you were a thinker and then quantifying the instances in which you were a feeler.
> 
> -When you try to rationalize your feelings.


I've totally done that, and I do the second one. Often by seeing if I can blame it on the time of the month.


----------



## Prion Indigo

greenfairy026 said:


> I've totally done that, and I do the second one. Often by seeing if I can blame it on the time of the month.


Period? Me, too.


----------



## corvus1noctis

When you try to come up with something to post on this thread and end up lost in thought, rationalizing your own subconscious.


----------



## The Wanderer

greenfairy026 said:


> I've totally done that, and I do the second one. Often by seeing if I can blame it on the time of the month.


I can definitely relate. I try to rationalize( blame) it on the time of the month. During that wonderful time, I say that I'm possessed by my hormones.


----------



## Prion Indigo

corvus1noctis said:


> When you try to come up with something to post on this thread and end up lost in thought, rationalizing your own subconscious.


I do it about anything. That is so relevant!


----------



## bolter1

If you have to tell your Feeler mother to not feel bad for a rabbit when someone says they seen a coyote with a rabbit in its mouth.


----------



## JamieBond

When someone starts a sentence with "I feel like" and you think "Oh hell, here we go again".


----------



## Franci98

When you watch a documentary on great scientific discoveries and everything feels like common sense.


----------



## Santiago Serantes Raposo

When you laugh and everyone arround starts staring at you.
When you turn arround, notice that there was a guy with his pants off behind you and you don't even blink. (happened to me yesterday, don't ask why) (maybe this is a little extreme because i am ISTP)


----------



## Ellis Bell

When your coworker gives you a 15-minute monologue on why she can't make a meeting and you sit there nodding your head and thinking, "who cares? Just tell me you can't make it and that's all I need to hear."

When your sister decides to move across country to move in with her boyfriend and you think, "OK... so do you have a job out there? A plan if things don't work out?"


----------



## Ellis Bell

When it drives you crazy when your Feeling mother asks you "how are you feeling?" because you have a hard time even identifying them in the first place.


----------



## Prion Indigo

AstralSoldier said:


> Welcome to my world Prion Indigo...that 2-6% makes a WORLD of difference...well, maybe a personality of difference? lol At any rate, I think some definitive logical evidence regarding my personality type would be REALLY beneficial now, though does it matter what I am, if I'm happy? I think that's conclusive evidence enough to prove...I'm a feeler, with an enhanced use of my tertiary function of Ti, and a decreased capacity for falling to pieces at the drop of a dime.
> 
> You know though, in the past, I did frequently test out as an INTJ...I'm not discounting what you're saying, in fact I'm considering it more, and more because I think that marginal difference is negligible when you compare it to the manner you go about handling situations in reality...in fact, I run so frequently off of logic, that I assume others are the same way, and am pissed when they don't see the same logic I see...nothing irritates me more than a person who can't or refuses to grasp an idea or concept or pumps sewage-based, emotionally-fueled arguments alone with no logical facts or backing into my head through conversation...:dry:


Pretty much.

Were you saying that you develpoed feeling before logic or which? 

I have "followed my heart" and am empathic, but I have had a bigger thing with intellect.


----------



## sk3tched

Blue826 said:


> ...when you're baffled by sensitive people who take everything personally.
> ...when you correct your friends' complete lack of knowledge in basic grammar and punctuation.
> ...when Feeling types get mad at you for having no clue in hell how to comfort them in times of need.
> ...when you wonder why people allow problems in their relationships to continue rather than put all feelings aside and logically talking it out.


Goodness, we live the same lives!



How about...when your own feelings are hard to grasp? I have a hard time figuring out if I truly believe something I say, or if I'm just trying to gather up facts to support a particular side to demonstrate it can be done, but don't actually go for that side. I can find reasons for all sides. I don't know what I truly believe in a lot of topics. While discomforting once I get to thinking about it, it's also a strength. I'm great at playing devil's advocate and helping people see all the options when solving a problem, or if other people are trying to figure out what they want to believe.


----------



## DistilledMacrocosm

When you can tweet your most intimate thoughts on the presidential debate, but approaching someone you have a crush on requires a staggering amount of planning.


----------



## Blue826

> Goodness, we live the same lives!
> 
> 
> 
> How about...when your own feelings are hard to grasp? I have a hard time figuring out if I truly believe something I say, or if I'm just trying to gather up facts to support a particular side to demonstrate it can be done, but don't actually go for that side. I can find reasons for all sides. I don't know what I truly believe in a lot of topics. While discomforting once I get to thinking about it, it's also a strength. I'm great at playing devil's advocate and helping people see all the options when solving a problem, or if other people are trying to figure out what they want to believe.


OH my GOD, we DO. Well, you ARE the extroverted version of an INTP . 
And, yeah, I am completely indecisive. I am the most moderate, middle-thinking person in my family of extremely biased conservatives. It IS nice, though, because then you can help people with their (hopefully logical) problems and convince others to at least try to tolerate the beliefs of others different than their own. But presidential elections are confusing as hell.

On another note, I just took a few enneagram tests and found that I'm a Type 9 with the logic of 5, the rule-breaking of 7, and the loyalty of a relaxed 6, so kind of all over the place. o_o


----------



## Mr. Objectivity

When the third letter of your MBTI type is T


----------



## DistilledMacrocosm

Mr. Objectivity said:


> When the third letter of your MBTI type is T


How many forums did you pull the above trick with? I just saw you in the You Know You're a Perceiver forum saying "When the last letter of your MBTI is a P". Did you go to every forum and state the obvious respective notation in Myers-Briggs?

--- You know you're a Thinker when you'll hash out ethics with someone, like above.


----------



## Ellis Bell

DistilledMacrocosm said:


> How many forums did you pull the above trick with? I just saw you in the You Know You're a Perceiver forum saying "When the last letter of your MBTI is a P". Did you go to every forum and state the obvious respective notation in Myers-Briggs?
> 
> --- You know you're a Thinker when you'll hash out ethics with someone, like above.


Or we're they just trying to get their post count up?


----------



## DistilledMacrocosm

kasthu said:


> Or we're they just trying to get their post count up?


Yeah I'm in that boat too.


----------



## Ellis Bell

Ok, I just read my last post here, and the addition of one apostrophe changed the meaning of my sentence... We're vs were...


----------



## haveanightmare

When you tear stuff apart to try to figure it out. 

When you can't find the time to put the stuff you took apart back together.


----------



## elixare

You know you're a thinker when whenever crazy shit happens, instead of wallowing in sadness/anger/pain/despair, you're like fuck it let's solve that problem baby


----------



## Melancholyofsnowflakez

You say meow frequently...


----------



## chronicprocrastina

When you cannot for the life of you remember the last time you cried.
When the only thing you draw is inferences.
When you think that literally everything can be reduced to some logical system/algorithm.
When Russell Brand annoys the crap out of you.
When nothing is more enraging than when people claim they deserve something because they've had a bad day or just don't feel well.
When the school counselor's personality is the antithesis of your personality.
When you walk by a stranger and they smile at you and rather than reciprocate you think, "what the hell was that for!?"
When you've been told that you're stoic/your voice can be monotonous.
When you wouldn't dance in public to save your mother's life.
When "why" is your most-used question word.
When you genuinely enjoy sitting in class and learning.
When fine arts classes (ie Theater & World Music) seem like a waste of time and you wonder why they're Gen-ed requirements

EDIT: Also, when you react with more emotion to an insightful quotation/philosophic point than to almost everything else


----------



## DistilledMacrocosm

chronicprocrastina said:


> When you cannot for the life of you remember the last time you cried.
> When the only thing you draw is inferences.
> When you think that literally everything can be reduced to some logical system/algorithm.
> When you've been told that you're stoic/your voice can be monotonous.
> When "why" is your most-used question word.
> When you genuinely enjoy sitting in class and learning.
> Also, when you react with more emotion to an insightful quotation/philosophic point than to almost everything else


Great post! I never understood how to different my Ti from my Ne, since they're both so intertwined. Now I understand better, I think.



> When fine arts classes (ie Theater & World Music) seem like a waste of time and you wonder why they're Gen-ed requirements


Add sports to that. When I was in elementary school, I would boast to all my peers and older male relatives that I thought "sports was a waste of time". -- Fortunately, after graduating college and becoming a more rounded person, I have come to realize sports and arts are wonderful uses of human skill and creativity -- though I still can't throw a baseball or draw realistically if I tried.


----------



## chronicprocrastina

@DistilledMacrocosm Yeah I was never good at sports either but I participated in a few of them in HS because I cared too much about what people thought of me and they were good for reputation/popularity. But I'm not sure if disliking sports is really a T thing. Isn't it commonly said of ESTPs that they're very athletic, competitive and into sports? Also I sort of think that in order to have a true competitive spirit, being a T type helps, since you're not supposed to care about how other people feel and just 'go for it' and do everything within your power to win.


----------



## DistilledMacrocosm

chronicprocrastina said:


> @_DistilledMacrocosm_ Yeah I was never good at sports either but I participated in a few of them in HS because I cared too much about what people thought of me and they were good for reputation/popularity. But I'm not sure if disliking sports is really a T thing. Isn't it commonly said of ESTPs that they're very athletic, competitive and into sports? Also I sort of think that in order to have a true competitive spirit, being a T type helps, since you're not supposed to care about how other people feel and just 'go for it' and do everything within your power to win.


True, it might be an NT thing, because ESTP does love sports.


----------



## Ellis Bell

It takes you an extra minute or two to wonder how something will make you feel. Or how you should have felt in a situation. Or your emotions work like an alarm clock: there's a time delay and it goes off at the most inopportune times.


----------



## Blue826

the results on your signature. where did you get them?


----------



## DistilledMacrocosm

kasthu said:


> It takes you an extra minute or two to wonder how something will make you feel. Or how you should have felt in a situation.


Haha, my girl/friend was trying to teach me to be more F once. We discovered the most perplexing question to me is "How do you feel?" or "How are you feeling?". My mind goes blank when you ask that.



> the results on your signature. where did you get them?


Yeah, good question, Blue826, I was just thinking that. Where did you get it, if I can ask.


----------



## Ellis Bell

Here:

http://personalitycafe.com/announce...lity-tests-type-test-cognitive-functions.html


----------



## Ellis Bell

PS, I don't think the personality types quiz is very good because it's got that "ugh," question that asks about big picture vs detailed thinking. Blech.


----------



## slender

your favorite channel(s) happens to be discovery and science....


----------



## Prion Indigo

*
Rationality
I like what miss Eleanor the Thinker says, that is definitely a cognitive trait she displays, and I prefer. However, to a small point, our own understandings can be limited, so our perceptions of reason may at times be limited. Thinking can be paired with iNtuition to produce encompassing Theory, or it may be concomitant with Sensing to produce pragmatism.
**Intuition is awareness of the universe as whole and a wholly dynamic System, Sensing lends that we may observe It's parts, the cogs of of a greater mechanism.*


----------



## LibertyPrime

Blue826 said:


> ...when you're baffled by sensitive people who take everything personally.
> ...when you correct your friends' complete lack of knowledge in basic grammar and punctuation.
> ...when Feeling types get mad at you for having no clue in hell how to comfort them in times of need.
> ...when you wonder why people allow problems in their relationships to continue rather than put all feelings aside and logically talking it out.


<.<...lol the grammar thing HAS to be Ti stuff man...my brother does it, he is ENTP. I score as ENTP well on the official test but hold this up as something that proves my lack of Ti.

...no fucking clue on how to "comfort ppl" thou...agree with you on the sensitive stuff and the relationship thing too.


----------



## liza_200

Blue826 said:


> ...when you correct your friends' complete lack of knowledge in basic grammar and punctuation.


This can be a Se trait too, I've seen ESFPs correcting and laughing at others when they mispronounce a word or something.


----------



## shadeslayer16

When a Facebook friend posts a beautiful picture showing "what Jupiter would look like if it were as close to Earth as the moon", and you just comment that if Jupiter were that close to Earth, Earth would no longer exist due to being so close to Jupiter due to being pulled in by its gravity and eventually burning up to nothing... and as a result wouldn't look up in the sky in awe at its beauty, but freak out due to impending death :tongue:


----------



## Darner

@shadeslayer16, agree, although the freaking out is due to discussion. I'm pretty sure xxTPs are capable of getting a pair of sunglasses, a bag of popcorn and enjoy the show


----------



## shadeslayer16

Darner said:


> I'm pretty sure xxTPs are capable of getting a pair of sunglasses, a bag of popcorn and enjoy the show


That would be the best way to enjoy imminent death, I must agree xD


----------



## Prion Indigo

In order ask someone to use better grammar when speaking to you, you say "Please try to use the best grammar possible when speaking to me, to assure maximum understanding."

Because you hate improper grammar, how are you suppose to understand "so i sad dat me kittie waz right she talks u no and den i kam 2 u now to ask yer adivse about da prob."???


----------



## drowninthefear

FreeSpirit said:


> ...when you go back to re-read some of your old posts,
> that in your memory are funny, interesting and warm-
> only to find that you actually kinda sound like a dick- and
> can't believe it, wondering, "Why didn't I realize what I
> sounded like when I was typing this shit? I'm really not
> that jerkish..._right?_"


This reminds me of my ESFP-in-law that's always shocked when people tell her things she's said; saying she can't believe how 'bitchy' she sounds.


----------



## Ellis Bell

When the posts in the INFJ/INFP/ISFP forums are a little too twee for your taste.


----------



## Kitfool

I thought by coming here and reading all the "emotionless robot-like responses", I would be reassured in my type and not even more confused. I only read the first eight or nine pages and the last three, but I am so the type that tries to explain my own feelings to myself with internal graphs and ratios in order to make sense of them. I have feelings, but I don't know what to do with them. I am still probably a feeler, but the guy who said he used to imagine a bar graph in his head to describe how much he had to pee...That totally sounds like something I would've done as a kid, and it made me LOL.

I am just a very analytical feeler I suppose, with an overdeveloped Ti that makes no sense and you might never know was there.


----------



## laserjock

This is my fourth post and I'm curious about what pictures I'm missing.... so I'm posting because I'm thinking.

I concur with the others a few pages back @kasthu -- thinking about how I feel often times draws a blank. Having a list of feelings to draw from can sometimes help: sad, angry, glad, shame, guilt, lonely, fear, guilt


----------



## JoanCrawford

You analyze information before believing it as fact.


----------



## Ellis Bell

You get annoyed by emotion-fueled mass e-mails that hypothesize on all the horrible and not even possible things that could happen in the future.


----------



## Ellis Bell

For Veteran's Day, a coworker posts a photo of herself and her ex military boyfriend in what I can best describe as being very much like the iconic VE-day photo (but because of the angle, the boyfriend is almost invisible). Instead of thinking "awww, sweet," you're immediately skeptical about your coworker making herself the center of attention, not celebrating Veteran's Day. I need to learn how to be more twee.


----------



## laserjock

I did not know twee was a real word and looked it up. Not sure if I'll use it, but now I know (and that's one to grow on)...


----------



## Prion Indigo

AstralSoldier said:


> Welcome to my world Prion Indigo...that 2-6% makes a WORLD of difference...well, maybe a personality of difference? lol At any rate, I think some definitive logical evidence regarding my personality type would be REALLY beneficial now, though does it matter what I am, if I'm happy? I think that's conclusive evidence enough to prove...I'm a feeler, with an enhanced use of my tertiary function of Ti, and a decreased capacity for falling to pieces at the drop of a dime.
> 
> You know though, in the past, I did frequently test out as an INTJ...I'm not discounting what you're saying, in fact I'm considering it more, and more because I think that marginal difference is negligible when you compare it to the manner you go about handling situations in reality...in fact, I run so frequently off of logic, that I assume others are the same way, and am pissed when they don't see the same logic I see...nothing irritates me more than a person who can't or refuses to grasp an idea or concept or pumps sewage-based, emotionally-fueled arguments alone with no logical facts or backing into my head through conversation...:dry:


You seem like an INTJ who developed a shadow function. From living with my INFJ father, that's what happened to me.


----------



## Prion Indigo

AstralSoldier said:


> From the above reply I initially submitted on the surface about my thinking function use I'd agree too with that statement you made about my being an INTJ except for the majority of times I tested on the MBTI my feeling function's use was always higher than my thinking function's use with the difference between those numbers being anywhere from 2-6% perhaps I just have a natural ease of use between both hemispheric functions. This is also due to how I grew up as a child; as far as that goes all I feel inclined to say is that necessity is the mother of invention; when feeling was absent the logic came on full steam...the very way I looked at my environment began to change as I felt those hemispheric changes...it was as if all the things that had stimulated my ethics, values, and emotions and affection had become matters of function, logic, and sense and spotting any inconsistencies to master concepts and apply their use.


I love your intelligent way of explaining it. I grew up with strong logic which I think I had above all. Even I think at the age or 5, 6 or 7 my father would tell me I was very intellectual and analytical. He was too, but he developed it later and always had a stronger sense of ethics. So I learned that one later.

Do you ever have to think yourself into an emotion (repeating to yourself, "I feel___ " until you actually feel it) and when you do, you become deeply and obsessively emotional? I have. i am just curious.


----------



## Prion Indigo

roastingmallows said:


> I thought by coming here and reading all the "emotionless robot-like responses", I would be reassured in my type and not even more confused. I only read the first eight or nine pages and the last three, but I am so the type that tries to explain my own feelings to myself with internal graphs and ratios in order to make sense of them. I have feelings, but I don't know what to do with them. I am still probably a feeler, but the guy who said he used to imagine a bar graph in his head to describe how much he had to pee...That totally sounds like something I would've done as a kid, and it made me LOL.
> 
> I am just a very analytical feeler I suppose, with an overdeveloped Ti that makes no sense and you might never know was there.


You can be extremely emotional and still be a Thinker. Perhaps that's what you are.


----------



## Prion Indigo

*You develop intrapersonal awareness by taking different tests repeatedly over a steady period of time and creating a holistic psychobehavioural model or yourself based on different models of personality that match. You also do this when getting to know others.*


----------



## Tru7h

roastingmallows said:


> I thought by coming here and reading all the "emotionless robot-like responses", I would be reassured in my type and not even more confused. I only read the first eight or nine pages and the last three, but I am so the type that tries to explain my own feelings to myself with internal graphs and ratios in order to make sense of them. I have feelings, but I don't know what to do with them. I am still probably a feeler, but the guy who said he used to imagine a bar graph in his head to describe how much he had to pee...That totally sounds like something I would've done as a kid, and it made me LOL.
> 
> I am just a very analytical feeler I suppose, with an overdeveloped Ti that makes no sense and you might never know was there.


Agreeing with my INTJ comrade. I get emotional and I am definitely a Thinker.

Remember, Thinkers just make most of their decisions based on logic and objective data. That doesn't mean that their Feeling function won't ever come up and act out here and there. Happens to me all the time, especially since I am a Christian with deep convictions.


----------



## laserjock

Tru7h said:


> Agreeing with my INTJ comrade. I get emotional and I am definitely a Thinker.
> 
> Remember, Thinkers just make most of their decisions based on logic and objective data. That doesn't mean that their Feeling function won't ever come up and act out here and there. Happens to me all the time, especially since I am a Christian with deep convictions.


Goodness yes... this a great explanation. I have times of strong emotions and times where I look at myself and ask "where are you emotions?"- but it's a decision time on how to respond so they hide. I'll get touched deeply by emotional situations or great triumphs in movies or flat out moving stories/story lines, etc. (as a guy, it's usually overcoming challenges or difficult odds that "get to me"-- arising to the challenge or when a hero needs to be rescued).

It's interesting to consider when and how I shift in that process.

It's sort of like compartmentalizing and I believe this is an aspect that makes relationships challenging when the significant other doesn't grasp it.


----------



## Okay For Me

When saying words inside your mind instead of writing or speaking it out.


----------



## Okay For Me

Some people can also be EMOTIONAL THINKERS, as they think with a touch of emotion, sort of like a balanced thinking and feeling type.


----------



## Ellis Bell

Where there is an if, and, but, or caveat to everything you think or say.


----------



## Okay For Me

kasthu said:


> Where there is an if, and, but, or caveat to everything you think or say.


I totally agree, because generally, I say a lot of words like *if* I do that, always nervous with the future.


----------



## laserjock

Okay For Me said:


> When saying words inside your mind instead of writing or speaking it out.



Or can't tell if you said it or only thought it. Or said it and meant to think it ("Did I say that out loud?" moments).. Or meant to think it and said it instead... or meant to say it and only thought it and expect a response.

Oh yeah. (some of that may be ENTP ish.... but I blame the T for whether I'm stuck in my head or can't tell when I am..)


----------



## All in Twilight

When you think you don't know whether you are a thinker or not. Easy tsk. Next question please!! Thank you very much!


----------



## INTJellectual

Usernamefoundyeyme said:


> When you think you don't know whether you are a thinker or not. Easy tsk. Next question please!! Thank you very much!


I'll give you a clue. If you're a Thinker, it doesn't necessarily mean, you don't have feelings. If you're a Feeler, it doesn't mean you have no logic.

Scenario:
A pupil has brought some alcoholic drinks inside the classroom which is strongly prohibited by the school. It is against the rules and regulations. But the pupil was not aware of the rules. You're the principal that has the authority to give sanctions, what do you do?

A. Go by the rules, and give the student the punishment that he deserves. 1 week suspension. "One rule for all" policy must be enforced.
B. The student was not aware of the rules, and therefore he should be given a chance, that next time he should not do it. For the meantime, he is excused and pardoned.

Which one would you rather choose?


----------



## All in Twilight

INTJellectual said:


> I'll give you a clue. If you're a Thinker, it doesn't necessarily mean, you don't have feelings. If you're a Feeler, it doesn't mean you have no logic.
> 
> Scenario:
> A pupil has brought some alcoholic drinks inside the classroom which is strongly prohibited by the school. It is against the rules and regulations. But the pupil was not aware of the rules. You're the principal that has the authority to give sanctions, what do you do?
> 
> A. Go by the rules, and give the student the punishment that he deserves. 1 week suspension. "One rule for all" policy must be enforced.
> B. The student was not aware of the rules, and therefore he should be given a chance, that next time he should not do it. For the meantime, he is excused and pardoned.
> 
> Which one would you rather choose?


You misunderstood my point here so your elaborate explanation has no immediate value or is there a hidden meaning because I might not be an ENTP after all? 
But there is value to be found there actually. I have always thought that I was an ENTP because my ex and her sister said so and I regarded them as intelligible and knowledgeable. But I think they wanted me to see as an ENTP because I am pretty witty. At least with her I was.

As in regard to your scenario: That is a typical MBTI test question (although I don't like the alcohol here but alright...) and it contains a big flaw I think.
If would insta say B. That is the ENFP; compassion over justice.
But if my Anima comes out, (It tends to come out when I or my friends am/are under whatever form of attack or when I am not in touch with my emotions out of self preservation) the ISTJ 1w9 and I would say A. Rules and principles above all even it hurts everyone. I get very factual (I have an amazing memory so I can) logical and emotionally rigid. When under supreme stress I get weird spasms in my face when I am alone again. Later if I see that he or she didn't mean it or apologizes, I turn soft again and I easily forgive them if I see that they really regret what they have done.

Or I could just say A because I am an ENTP

Or I could just say A _because_ I am an ENFP. Because I care about that person, I want to teach him something in order to make sure that he won't get in trouble next time. Or I could take him as an example so that the rest of the class obey the rules because I don't want them to drink because I want them to stay healthy. Punish one a little to save all. Now is that ENTP or ENFP? According to the test I would have been an ENTP but the test is flawed. Most tests are. Even the official European and American.

Of course the real answer is B of course because you don't want to push him away by punishing him that hard when real trouble arise. He probably won't come to you in order to discuss his problems because you I closed my self emotionally off to him when I punished him. I always wonder if the test maker thought that deep about the answers to his questions.

In any way I am starting to think more and more that I am an ENFP with an high intellect (I score amazing on IQ tests) because I want to inspire others. I don't have much need for myself actually. Sometimes I come off as obnoxious but I actually just want to inspire/motivate the other and I don't feel the need to win the argument.

Anyway, I hate writing long posts but I think you're getting the idea here.

I do agree with your sentence statement.


----------



## INTJellectual

Usernamefoundyeyme said:


> You misunderstood my point here so your elaborate explanation has no immediate value or is there a hidden meaning because I might not be an ENTP after all?
> But there is value to be found there actually. I have always thought that I was an ENTP because my ex and her sister said so and I regarded them as intelligible and knowledgeable. But I think they wanted me to see as an ENTP because I am pretty witty. At least with her I was.
> 
> As in regard to your scenario: That is a typical MBTI test question (although I don't like the alcohol here but alright...) and it contains a big flaw I think.
> If would insta say B. That is the ENFP; compassion over justice.
> But if my Anima comes out, (It tends to come out when I or my friends am/are under whatever form of attack or when I am not in touch with my emotions out of self preservation) the ISTJ 1w9 and I would say A. Rules and principles above all even it hurts everyone. I get very factual (I have an amazing memory so I can) logical and emotionally rigid. When under supreme stress I get weird spasms in my face when I am alone again. Later if I see that he or she didn't mean it or apologizes, I turn soft again and I easily forgive them if I see that they really regret what they have done.
> 
> Or I could just say A because I am an ENTP
> 
> Or I could just say A _because_ I am an ENFP. Because I care about that person, I want to teach him something in order to make sure that he won't get in trouble next time. Or I could take him as an example so that the rest of the class obey the rules because I don't want them to drink because I want them to stay healthy. Punish one a little to save all. Now is that ENTP or ENFP? According to the test I would have been an ENTP but the test is flawed. Most tests are. Even the official European and American.
> 
> Of course the real answer is B of course because you don't want to push him away by punishing him that hard when real trouble arise. He probably won't come to you in order to discuss his problems because you I closed my self emotionally off to him when I punished him. I always wonder if the test maker thought that deep about the answers to his questions.
> 
> In any way I am starting to think more and more that I am an ENFP with an high intellect (I score amazing on IQ tests) because I want to inspire others. I don't have much need for myself actually. Sometimes I come off as obnoxious but I actually just want to inspire/motivate the other and I don't feel the need to win the argument.
> 
> Anyway, I hate writing long posts but I think you're getting the idea here.
> 
> I do agree with your sentence statement.


You're good at grasping hidden meanings 

Being witty is not just limited to ENTPs or NTs in particular. Even F types could be witty too.

Shadow personality, the example you gave above manifests if a certain person is under stress. I think the tests are flawed, and the best way to know your type is by introspection and research. If the results are consistent with the different test results, chances are your result is correct. Enneagram tests are also very inaccurate (at least for me), because when you answer, you answer it _consciously._ Enneagram is more on your unconscious personality that you are unaware of, and you do something you can't even explain why.

My example above is just one example of your decision-making. You'll know if a person is a Thinker or a Feeler by the way they decide. If you go by stereotypes, most Ts are not afraid of criticizing and don't get hurt if being criticized while Fs are more sensitive to criticisms. I think I'm a Feeler too on so many occasions, because I could skip logic over compassion, but then I would "default" in normal occasions.

Functions grow overtime and I guess you use your T and F are balanced and you use it with such ease. Your third function grows when you are in your early 20's to 50's. I don't get a vibe that you're an ENTP, even older ENTPs here who has a more developed extraverted Feeling seems quite different to you. Young, old, male, female, different backgrounds, have these qualities of ENTPness that I can't just put into words. And you somehow share some traits similar to other ENFPs (I just based it in your posts, well I could be wrong, and only you could type yourself, it's just my observation  ).

I'm not sure if you are a person with Ne-Fi function with a well-developed Te (ENFP's functions) or a person with a Ne-Ti function with a well-developed Fe (ENTP's function). Click here for more detailed info on functions. 

Cognitive Processes

Sorry if you had to type long post  

/end rants


----------



## All in Twilight

INTJellectual said:


> You're good at grasping hidden meanings
> 
> Being witty is not just limited to ENTPs or NTs in particular. Even F types could be witty too.
> 
> Shadow personality, the example you gave above manifests if a certain person is under stress. I think the tests are flawed, and the best way to know your type is by introspection and research. If the results are consistent with the different test results, chances are your result is correct. Enneagram tests are also very inaccurate (at least for me), because when you answer, you answer it _consciously._ Enneagram is more on your unconscious personality that you are unaware of, and you do something you can't even explain why.
> 
> My example above is just one example of your decision-making. You'll know if a person is a Thinker or a Feeler by the way they decide. If you go by stereotypes, most Ts are not afraid of criticizing and don't get hurt if being criticized while Fs are more sensitive to criticisms. I think I'm a Feeler too on so many occasions, because I could skip logic over compassion, but then I would "default" in normal occasions.
> 
> Functions grow overtime and I guess you use your T and F are balanced and you use it with such ease. Your third function grows when you are in your early 20's to 50's. I don't get a vibe that you're an ENTP, even older ENTPs here who has a more developed extraverted Feeling seems quite different to you. Young, old, male, female, different backgrounds, have these qualities of ENTPness that I can't just put into words. And you somehow share some traits similar to other ENFPs (I just based it in your posts, well I could be wrong, and only you could type yourself, it's just my observation  ).
> 
> I'm not sure if you are a person with Ne-Fi function with a well-developed Te (ENFP's functions) or a person with a Ne-Ti function with a well-developed Fe (ENTP's function). Click here for more detailed info on functions.
> 
> Cognitive Processes
> 
> Sorry if you had to type long post
> 
> /end rants


What an interesting observation. Can you explain why I did not fit into the ENTP category? I feel like I am to modest too fit in.

I have noticed that I am way more of a Fi user than a Fe user. That I was an ENxP was pretty clear to me. I also noticed that my Ne gets out of control sometimes. I resemble a happy crazy kid if I am enthusiastic about something. Like Geoffrey Rush in the movie Shine  I swear I look like that guy when he is happy LOL! 

Also my Si is very well developed but I have some serious Ti problems. That is my weakest point actually and I seriously have to work on that. I really want to thank the makers of this website. I learned no much about myself.

I am also not so sure about my Enneagram. I am still doubting between a 5 and a 7 actually. I wrote down 7 here but I am not very practical and unlike 7's, and I am very prone to introspection. So maybe I have to change that or do some more research. I am absolutely sure that I have a 1 in my tritype. I just don't know if I use that as a 2nd or 3rd.

Thanks for your time! Your post was very useful. Normally I would have added you on FB but I deactivated it because I do not want to be remembered of something. So maybe later. My pm is available again though. I am looking forward to you posts!


----------



## INTJellectual

All in Twilight said:


> What an interesting observation. Can you explain why I did not fit into the ENTP category? I feel like I am to modest too fit in.
> 
> I have noticed that I am way more of a Fi user than a Fe user. That I was an ENxP was pretty clear to me. I also noticed that my Ne gets out of control sometimes. I resemble a happy crazy kid if I am enthusiastic about something. Like Geoffrey Rush in the movie Shine  I swear I look like that guy when he is happy LOL!
> 
> Also my Si is very well developed but I have some serious Ti problems. That is my weakest point actually and I seriously have to work on that. I really want to thank the makers of this website. I learned no much about myself.
> 
> I am also not so sure about my Enneagram. I am still doubting between a 5 and a 7 actually. I wrote down 7 here but I am not very practical and unlike 7's, and I am very prone to introspection. So maybe I have to change that or do some more research. I am absolutely sure that I have a 1 in my tritype. I just don't know if I use that as a 2nd or 3rd.
> 
> Thanks for your time! Your post was very useful. Normally I would have added you on FB but I deactivated it because I do not want to be remembered of something. So maybe later. My pm is available again though. I am looking forward to you posts!


Just an observation from the few ENTP posters here. They give this vibe of being narcissistic funny pricks, aggressive, not caring about how they come off to others, sarcastic and playful. Of course I'm just generalizing their overall aura and vibe. If you think you're more of an Fi-user than an Fe, and if you have problems with your Ti, the chance is high that you're not an ENTP. Ti should be strong in ENTP, especially at your age. The first two functions are the functions you will use most frequently for all of your life. And also don't confuse Si with memory. The questionnaire correlates to it that's why you scored high in it, but actually Si is not memory though it may look like one. Si is remembering the factual sensory details (like a particular number of this and that, particular color, particular smell, particular place, particular texture, particular sound). Most Ne users (both ENTP and ENFP) have said that they are not fully connected to their environment. Like they would always forget where they'd place their keys and whatnot. I also have a photographic memory, but would always forget where I have put the keys (or even the money, pity me). But when I remember something it's usually the abstract things (e.g. I can still recite today the poem "All Things Bright and Beautiful" I learned in Grade 4, and it has been 18 years).

About Enneagram, i thought I was a 5 then, but I'm actually wasn't. Then hopped from 1, to 3, but never 9. But my core is that I'm a 9 after researching and introspecting. Actually someone said I'm a 9 because of the way I talk, less aggressive than a 5, less detailed oriented than a 5, more "broad", nicer. Actually, you'd know someone's type by the way they talk.

http://personalitycafe.com/articles/104149-enneagram-talk-styles.html

And the unconscious defense mechanism that pops up when you're under stress.

EnneagramWork - Defense Systems



I hope those helps. And you're welcome anytime  I wish you could activate your FB soon


----------



## All in Twilight

INTJellectual said:


> Just an observation from the few ENTP posters here. They give this vibe of being narcissistic funny pricks, aggressive, not caring about how they come off to others, sarcastic and playful. Of course I'm just generalizing their overall aura and vibe. If you think you're more of an Fi-user than an Fe, and if you have problems with your Ti, the chance is high that you're not an ENTP. Ti should be strong in ENTP, especially at your age. The first two functions are the functions you will use most frequently for all of your life. And also don't confuse Si with memory. The questionnaire correlates to it that's why you scored high in it, but actually Si is not memory though it may look like one. Si is remembering the factual sensory details (like a particular number of this and that, particular color, particular smell, particular place, particular texture, particular sound). Most Ne users (both ENTP and ENFP) have said that they are not fully connected to their environment. Like they would always forget where they'd place their keys and whatnot. I also have a photographic memory, but would always forget where I have put the keys (or even the money, pity me). But when I remember something it's usually the abstract things (e.g. I can still recite today the poem "All Things Bright and Beautiful" I learned in Grade 4, and it has been 18 years).
> 
> About Enneagram, i thought I was a 5 then, but I'm actually wasn't. Then hopped from 1, to 3, but never 9. But my core is that I'm a 9 after researching and introspecting. Actually someone said I'm a 9 because of the way I talk, less aggressive than a 5, less detailed oriented than a 5, more "broad", nicer. Actually, you'd know someone's type by the way they talk.
> 
> http://personalitycafe.com/articles/104149-enneagram-talk-styles.html
> 
> And the unconscious defense mechanism that pops up when you're under stress.
> 
> EnneagramWork - Defense Systems
> 
> 
> 
> I hope those helps. And you're welcome anytime  I wish you could activate your FB soon


I noticed the same thing about ENTP's (sorry ENTP's not all of you) and I couldn't relate to that that all. I can be sarcastic and playful though. I always hated conflicts and I don't like aggression. I debate for the sake or learning something, not to win it. I just don't get it why my ex didn't see all this. I thought she was pretty smart. Maybe she had just a language advantage because she was a pretty good writer and knew how to express herself so eloquently.
Also my Si is, according to your description extremely developed. I *also* have a good memory related to physical objects. But I think that is because that I was trained to master this and I was a pretty good chess club player. I do forget names. I so suck at that. When my ex talked about her friends, I had pen and paper ready to write it down because I didn't want to give her the feeling that I wasn't interested in her friends. I always confused her friends. *laughs* I must have looked so stupid sometimes. LOLZ!

I don't think you are a 5 too. You're surprisingly smart for a Filipino though. I don't want to talk down on them, but their education is not what it should be and this in combination with harsh life circumstances, it makes it hard for the Filipino to obtain knowledge and get in touch with knowledgeable people. Filipinos can be just as smart as anyone, but they don't have the opportunity to exploit their talents due to those circumstances. 

I have tested as a 2 4 and 7. And I always score high on 1. I wouldn't be surprised if I were a 741 or 471. Maybe a 271. We will see. Your links gives me this 7 vibe again. Hmmm.


----------



## INTJellectual

All in Twilight said:


> I noticed the same thing about ENTP's (sorry ENTP's not all of you) and I couldn't relate to that that all. I can be sarcastic and playful though. I always hated conflicts and I don't like aggression. I debate for the sake or learning something, not to win it. I just don't get it why my ex didn't see all this. I thought she was pretty smart. Maybe she had just a language advantage because she was a pretty good writer and knew how to express herself so eloquently.
> Also my Si is, according to your description extremely developed. I *also* have a good memory related to physical objects. But I think that is because that I was trained to master this and I was a pretty good chess club player. I do forget names. I so suck at that. When my ex talked about her friends, I had pen and paper ready to write it down because I didn't want to give her the feeling that I wasn't interested in her friends. I always confused her friends. *laughs* I must have looked so stupid sometimes. LOLZ!
> 
> I don't think you are a 5 too. You're surprisingly smart for a Filipino though. I don't want to talk down on them, but their education is not what it should be and this in combination with harsh life circumstances, it makes it hard for the Filipino to obtain knowledge and get in touch with knowledgeable people. Filipinos can be just as smart as anyone, but they don't have the opportunity to exploit their talents due to those circumstances.
> 
> I have tested as a 2 4 and 7. And I always score high on 1. I wouldn't be surprised if I were a 741 or 471. Maybe a 271. We will see. Your links gives me this 7 vibe again. Hmmm.


Can you also NOT relate to ENTP's jumping from one ideas to the next? We're the same with regards to debate. I hate needless confrontation, arguments and conflicts. I just want exchanging information for fun, not to outsmart the other person.

Many Ne-doms are also _bad _at remembering names, heh :tongue: (inferior Si with regards to attention to details)

Why don't you think I'm a 5? :dry:. Hmmm... I guess there are many smart Filipinos but not comparable to first-world countries. Again, this is where the interest vary between Sensors and Intuitives. Majority of Filipinos are Sensors and they don't want to talk about ideas. There can be many intelligent Sensing Thinkers out there (ESTJ IT consultant for example), but they are not interested in theories, learning abstract ideas like Intuitives do. Extreme impoverished conditions can also play role in getting access to knowledge, and survival is more important than obtaining knowledge. But there are quite a few poor but future-oriented types who give importance to knowledge so they can have a better life in the future.

For me, you don't give a 7 vibe... (Post redirecting to PM )

PS: I laughed at your edited signature and you emphasized the Twilight there, hehehe


----------



## All in Twilight

INTJellectual said:


> Can you also NOT relate to ENTP's jumping from one ideas to the next? We're the same with regards to debate. I hate needless confrontation, arguments and conflicts. I just want exchanging information for fun, not to outsmart the other person.
> 
> Many Ne-doms are also _bad _at remembering names, heh :tongue: (inferior Si with regards to attention to details)
> 
> Why don't you think I'm a 5? :dry:. Hmmm... I guess there are many smart Filipinos but not comparable to first-world countries. Again, this is where the interest vary between Sensors and Intuitives. Majority of Filipinos are Sensors and they don't want to talk about ideas. There can be many intelligent Sensing Thinkers out there (ESTJ IT consultant for example), but they are not interested in theories, learning abstract ideas like Intuitives do. Extreme impoverished conditions can also play role in getting access to knowledge, and survival is more important than obtaining knowledge. But there are quite a few poor but future-oriented types who give importance to knowledge so they can have a better life in the future.
> 
> For me, you don't give a 7 vibe... (Post redirecting to PM )
> 
> PS: I laughed at your edited signature and you emphasized the Twilight there, hehehe


Cool, we are in charge of this place now! 
Oh I can so relate to jumping from one topic to another. That is why I have difficulties expressing myself. I can make an insta-connection from X to Y via f,4 t and B for example. I think my head is too full. Sometimes I see a lot of interesting stuff here but I just don't reply because I'd probably end up writing a book. So mostly I hint out a few things and let them decide if they wanna know more about it by giving them the option to pm me. And if I see they are really interested, then I give them the info piece by piece. 
Especially more so because I don't like debating with INTx's. They just don't get it sometimes and I can't blame them. They often make good points but they cannot seem to make correlations or connect dots because they only specialize in one field or they can only focus on one aspect at a time. So they just never know what I am thinking and where I wanna go, and they also have a hard to time to see points from another POV. (pride?) These guys can be so stubborn. Especially if they see that I am an NF, they insta-think that I can't apply logic or something. Mostly you get these pointless discussions. I drove one INTJ completely mad here. He was so pissed that he lost, that he is still ranting about in that thread cursing me while I left that thread weeks ago. It's pathetic. At least lose with some dignity. The funny thing is that if there is one type I really wanna work with, it is the INTx's. These guys are so concise and accurate working things out to its fullest detail. I lack the patience or something for that or I simply get lost in my own world of ideas.
I don't want to ruin this topic anymore so let's talk through pm about the Ennegram and Filipinos


----------



## INTJellectual

All in Twilight said:


> Cool, we are in charge of this place now!
> Oh I can so relate to jumping from one topic to another. That is why I have difficulties expressing myself. I can make an insta-connection from X to Y via f,4 t and B for example. I think my head is too full. Sometimes I see a lot of interesting stuff here but I just don't reply because I'd probably end up writing a book. So mostly I hint out a few things and let them decide if they wanna know more about it by giving them the option to pm me. And if I see they are really interested, then I give them the info piece by piece.
> Especially more so because I don't like debating with INTx's. They just don't get it sometimes and I can't blame them. They often make good points but they cannot seem to make correlations or connect dots because they only specialize in one field or they can only focus on one aspect at a time. So they just never know what I am thinking and where I wanna go, and they also have a hard to time to see points from another POV. (pride?) These guys can be so stubborn. Especially if they see that I am an NF, they insta-think that I can't apply logic or something. Mostly you get these pointless discussions. I drove one INTJ completely mad here. He was so pissed that he lost, that he is still ranting about in that thread cursing me while I left that thread weeks ago. It's pathetic. At least lose with some dignity. The funny thing is that if there is one type I really wanna work with, it is the INTx's. These guys are so concise and accurate working things out to its fullest detail. I lack the patience or something for that or I simply get lost in my own world of ideas.
> I don't want to ruin this topic anymore so let's talk through pm about the Ennegram and Filipinos


I PM'ed my reply. :wink:


----------



## Plainly Janely

Darner said:


> ^^ ... when you start a topic with this sentence
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha, this reminded me of my elementary school. At age 11, I saw people starting to fall in love so I decided it's time I fall in love too. So I made up a list of desirable traits (looks, smartness, humour, niceness etc.), selected 15 people I liked and scored them on each trait with a scale from 1-10. Sadly, it didn't work, I didn't fall in love with the best one but the 14th, but I never lost my faith in rational partner selection. I think this is the reason I went into the field of statistics, I want to find out where my method has failed ...


I try to make decisions this way, by rating the different elements and I always get messed up because I know it's impossible to accurately score something so ambiguous.


----------



## Rainman

you're a thinker if when thinking you problem solve eg you use words and terminological thinking just enough to be able to systemise something not necesarily to create something new yet. if you want to change from thinker to feeler just translate whatever words into what it actually must mean so scratch means instead of thinking with that word you imagine a scratch or the mental touch sensation of a scratch. there aren't two dichotomies only 1 - sensation = feeling. intuition = thought. the single dichotomy is signified vs signifier. logic vs creativity. left brain vs right brain. analytical vs experiential. one doesn't make decisions you simply take in information and depending on you think and take in info you will arrive at your decision. also what's a decision anyway? i don't think i made any decisions today bar the thought of am i addicted to arcana heart 3 do i actually wana play or am i just doing it out of repetition - how i decided was arbitrary i didn't decide i just acted.

like starsigns however the 'types' do still exist in some form of concept just not evolutionary reality.


----------



## DualGnosis

When manners or 'politeness' get in the way of getting things done as fast and easy as possible.


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

When you have been accused of being insensitive.


----------



## Fern

You are more undone by irrationality and erratic reactions than by bluntness or indifference (in fact, you often find the latter qualities appealing).

You are surprised that people take things that you laugh off so personally

People think you are mad or sad when you merely feel neutral or intense.

You have a deep empathy for people, but it something you have taught yourself / been taught.

You view "hugs" as more of a social strategy than a way to display affection.


----------



## Juggernaut

When you become inept because you develop feelings for someone.

... And people find your frustration with your inability to show emotion as "cute."


----------



## iamcharlie

I have been told I am a very cold person.... from one friend

and I have been told (sincerely) that I am a genius.... from one of my college professors


----------



## RentABrain

When the girls sitting next to you talking about their boyfriends might as well be speaking in german


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

When your idea of empathy is telling someone the facts of a situation so they won't get hurt more than they already are.


----------



## Kagiri

When your girlfriend tells you that she is "not feeling it" and you ask "what should be done to be felt"


----------



## Bluity

When something makes you laugh you say "I don't know why I find this funny." As if there needs to be a reason for you to laugh.

When you realize you're in a good mood (because good moods sneak up on you, unawares) you mentally list all the possible factors that caused this good mood, and try to recreate this good mood the next day. If it succeeds, you make a mental note of this good mood formula whenever you're in a bad mood. If it fails, you look through the list of factors to find out why it failed. You decide which variable had the most impact, which variable is irrelevant, what combination of variables would yield the best mood, and come up with a new formula. And if that fails, you find yourself in a bad mood and don't know why.

When you're working on something and a friend asks "Do you need help?" And you reply "Do you have any experience with this?" And they're offended, and you're wondering why would they offer to help with something they have no knowledge of.

When the person you're talking to says "I'm done arguing with you" when you didn't know they were arguing.


----------



## foi_unbound

When you think of how your eyes seem to bleed and how stupid you look when someone yells at you.


----------



## Improv

But think about all the exercise you'll need to do in order to make up for all the calories eaten!


----------



## Improv

You don't say bless you when another person sneezes.


----------



## Madeleine44

When people tell you to smile more, or maybe that's just an INTJ thing?


----------



## Chesire Tower

Napoleptic said:


> When you think _men_ are emotional.
> 
> *When you would be infinitely rich if you had a dime for every time you lamented, "But that doesn't make sense!"*
> 
> When you know that being a thinker means that you have the same emotional _capacity_ as a feeler, you just don't use it as often...and as a result, you never can figure out just how to _express_ those emotions when you _do_ experience them.




OMG! That's my mantra. It has been like that my whole life. :shocked: 

When I was a kid and an adult would tell me something to do or not do something, I would always ask "Why?" and if I didn't like their answer, I would say "that doesn't make any sense." They would then angrily reply: "Just do it because _I_ said so." :laughing:


----------



## chaosagogo

aus2020 said:


> Chick flicks are a natural anathema to thinking types. I was just wondering, if there are any thinkers who actually likes watching chick flicks?


Aside from Bridesmaids, Mean Girls, and Easy A, I don't care for them. At all. Especially romantic comedies- ick.


----------



## purposive

When you see a pigeon on your balcony and it is stuck in a net and you stare at it, with interest get bored and go back to what you're doing.


----------



## PPM

When you feel less 'human' around your feeler friends, especially when you give a logical explanation of a situation they were empathizing with and they stare at you.


----------



## MegaTuxRacer

PPM said:


> When you feel less 'human' around your feeler friends, especially when you give a logical explanation of a situation they were empathizing with and they stare at you.


I haver armed to be okay with this.


----------



## Allire

When you don't realize someone's snapped at you until they apologize and don't realize you've been insulted until, when you recount what you thought was a pretty funny comment ("Emotionally tone-deaf" was actually a fairly accurate description of my skill with other people's feelings and general Fe), a feeler friend tells you that that's not an appropriate remark from a teacher and that THEY would be horribly offended

When you're told no one's listening to your carefully thought out, step-by-step arguments because you don't make enough emotional appeals and then add them in what seems to you to be the tritest, most formulaic way imaginable just to make people pay enough attention to realize you are right

When you feel more upset over having to chose between Biophysics and Biochemistry than you ever have over a break up, romantic or otherwise

When you can't really bring yourself to get all that upset over the possibility of dying alone, as that just means you'll have more time and energy to accomplish your goals

When you show your affection through actions rather than words, as emotional intimacy makes you uncomfortable and expect your friends to be able to deduce that you like them from the fact that you actually go out of your way to see them and be there for them

(Not quite sure I'm a T, but I think I am or if not have strong T tendencies and figured I'd share these little tidbits from recent events. I still love "emotionally tone deaf" as I think it captures the fact that I can feel and can appreciate feelings but am just not as good at picking up on the nuances. I think it's a surprisingly apt metaphor.)


----------



## dagnytaggart

DavidDiaz said:


> When you determine your mate based on who would produce the most fit offspring according to natural selection


Doesn't everyone do this..... ? :x


----------



## dagnytaggart

Ellis Bell said:


> You get annoyed by emotion-fueled mass e-mails that hypothesize on all the horrible and not even possible things that could happen in the future.


This seems more like an S thing than a T thing.


----------



## Chemical

Tash said:


> When certain people confuse you because they are not doing things in a logical manner... then realize that the people in question are feeling types.


I do not agree with this. Sometimes I do illogical things, because I hate being predictable...


----------



## Fern

Someone asks you how you feel about something.

You stare at them for a good four seconds.

You proceed to say, "Well... I have no idea how i feel about that; but I *think *x y z"


You were told to "just be nice" as a child. All the time.
And you never realized that being nice was actually rally easy! It's just putting a little extra effort into simply existing, is all.


----------



## Alkalistone

I agree with Fern. My office likes those 'career discussion' sessions. We're thrown in a room (20-30 guys) then asked how do we feel, things we feel passionate, life principles etc.

Everyone's able to say at least 2 paragraphs about they're doing it for family, mission of life, support the suffering children in the world, etc.

While my mind goes blank & I can't feel anything. I can make up answers but they sound bullshit because I actually don't believe


----------



## dpolaristar

When you try to use stats to categorize and represent everything in life and see the world as a giant computer simulation.(Course Ne is a good helper to that.)


----------



## Dirk Van Echelpoel

dpolaristar said:


> When you try to use stats to categorize and represent everything in life and see the world as a giant computer simulation.(Course Ne is a good helper to that.)


INF(/T)P here; i have the same problem, i tend to make analogies for everything so people can follow how i see things/reason, and lots of times i find myself reverting to IT-principles and applications...


----------



## dpolaristar

When you are in the process of designing a role-playing game based off the cognitive functions. And you use mathematical formula's to decide the stats and abilities.(Including trying to Mathematically represent Fe and Fi)


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

When the question ''How do you feel?'' is painfully hard to answer since you have the emotional range of a rock.
When your empathy comes from intellectually understanding a persons situation.
When you give honest answers to questions, and that has gotten you into trouble.


----------



## Fern




----------



## r4ch3l

When you should be or possibly are feeling things but can't put them into words or interpret them, so you write long circular emails analyzing the feelings until the original feelings aren't there anymore and you just feel a sensation of frustration at not being able to understand or express yourself interpersonally.


----------



## Debaser

When this is your response to the instruction "listen to your heart:"

"My heart is merely an internal organ which circulates blood throughout my body. The only sounds it makes are heartbeats, which are usually only clearly audible with the use of a stethoscope. Even then, my heart would not have much useful to tell me beyond whether or not I was experiencing any potential health problems."


----------



## purrmonsterr

When friends call you a robot and you are both flattered and offended.


----------



## Helweh18

LOL, Soooooo True!


----------



## monemi

BeardedAgam said:


> When the question ''How do you feel?'' is painfully hard to answer since you have the emotional range of a rock.
> When your empathy comes from intellectually understanding a persons situation.
> When you give honest answers to questions, and that has gotten you into trouble.


Tell people what they want to hear in person most of the time. They lie to themselves so much they don't recognize it as such. I might be a liar on the outside but I still recognize the truth. People don't want to hear their baby is weird looking. Coworkers don't want to hear that they're one of the laziest sack of shits you've ever worked with. People say they want the truth, but they don't. If there's one thing I learned as a kid, people insist you tell the truth, but punishments for the truth are worse than punishments for lying. What most people really want, is for you to be a very convincing liar.


----------



## Chamelian

When you can't understand why people take offense to some of the things you say.


----------



## Serpent

You wake up after a stimulating sleep in the morning and when your ExFx roommate asks you 'How do you feel?', a voice screams inside your head.


----------



## TruthDismantled

You can't have an argument with a feeler without them saying, "okay it doesn't matter anyway" and "why are you changing your tone".

And "okay let's just agree to disagree" is infuriating, or better yet; "you know what, we're both right" when clearly you've proved them wrong.

When you say it's 'approximately' 8:47pm and 31 seconds. Or we're about 42 minutes away.

When "sometimes things just can't be explained" just seems absurd, or "you know what, I can tell it's upsetting you so we don't need to go any further". 

When you consider manipulation and general mind-fuckery the ultimate blasphemy


----------



## shifty

When someone asks you if you are alright:

"How would I know?"
"I don't know"
"Depends on the criteria""
"Er...moving on...."
"Systems online and functioning"





monemi said:


> Tell people what they want to hear in person most of the time. They lie to themselves so much they don't recognize it as such. I might be a liar on the outside but I still recognize the truth. People don't want to hear their baby is weird looking. Coworkers don't want to hear that they're one of the laziest sack of shits you've ever worked with. People say they want the truth, but they don't. If there's one thing I learned as a kid, people insist you tell the truth, but punishments for the truth are worse than punishments for lying. What most people really want, is for you to be a very convincing liar.


I would prefer "truth" in each of those. Silence would be next best.


----------



## kareem

UndercoverInstigator said:


> When you say it's 'approximately' 8:47pm and 31 seconds. Or we're about 42 minutes away.


This is either sheldon cooper or ocd.


----------



## TruthDismantled

kareem said:


> This is either sheldon cooper or ocd.


You're a feeler, you wont understand :dry:


----------



## randomthought9

you're normally never at a loss for words/know exactly what to say, but when an emotional experience happens (relative passes, get a new job, significant other breaks up with you, etc) happens, and when you need to talk about it, you never know what to say. "it's sad X passed, i'm glad i got hired, okay, if that's how you feel" respectively, and you're totally calm, and say all these things in kind of a deadpan tone of voice, while your feeler friends would most likely cry at most of these scenarios.


----------



## yarrboots

Future husband would probably appreciate this:
5 Benefits Of Having A Smart And Successful Wife | Post Grad Problems


----------



## Chaerephon

You speak concisely.


----------



## aphinion

When your Feeler friends/family insist that you must have a gooey emotional side underneath your "hard outer shell" and continually try to make you "open up", no matter how much you try to explain that you're not hiding anything you're just not an emotional person.


----------



## MariaA

When people are surprised that you're pensive after you heard them saying some simple facts about themselves; but you're actually analyzing the real story, the reasons and the roots of what they (haven't) said.


----------



## Kittynip

When you catch yourself in an emotional train of thought and then stop yourself because you think: wait, that doesn't make sense, let me correct my opinion so that it does. 

*Ex)* so and so ALWAYS does that and it pisses me off -> ...wait, attributing 'always' to that behavior isn't accurate, no one 'always' does something -> 'OK, fine, so and so _occasionally_ does that, happy now, brain?!'.


----------



## ENTJudgement

When you lift with your mind rather than your body.


----------



## Fern

Termus123 said:


> When you lift with your mind rather than your body.


----------



## King Nothing

When people ask for your opinion, and then they get angry when you actually give them it.


----------



## gracElizabeth

skycloud86 said:


> You know what to do.


this is still my favorite answer on this thread


----------



## Jessica1173

So true. I don't think I am a feeler and can relate so much to this post. There have been several people who thought this about me and I did not understand where they were coming from or why they thought I was hiding what I really felt. It seems like the scope of my emotional self knowledge is this makes me angry, or this makes me sad, or I feel anxious. I am always at a loss about how to express it though and find if I am going through a very stressful time that I just have this well of negative emotion that is so hard to get out. Usually I have to distract myself or I take action to get out of the bad situation to get back to a peaceful emotional place. It makes me wish I was more artistic because then I could just play an instrument or draw something to get out overwhelming emotions that are hard for me to deal with.


----------



## Jessica1173

Mr Ishida said:


> When you can just lie down, relax and let your brain loose, and have all the entertainment you need (Probably a Ti thing, but i find letting my thoughts loose to be relaxing)


Yes, this works for me too unless I am under major stress like I am right now. Then it is good for me to just distract myself from thinking. Sometimes it is just not good to sit in bed and think.


----------



## MRH3LLMAN

I really hope someone else does this...

When you take everyday interactions with people and write them as code in your own mind.


----------



## Reloaded

_- When you choose a stranger over your close friend in an argument because the stranger is right._[/QUOTE]


Outcome...you lose the few friends you have. Still, you do it anyway, again, because you just can't help it


Okay this is so messed up...


----------



## Eigenlicht

MRH3LLMAN said:


> I really hope someone else does this...
> 
> When you take everyday interactions with people and write them as code in your own mind.


things are 0s and 1s and anything else is wrong


----------



## Becker

You know you're surrounded by thinkers when everyone acts like a schizoid.


----------



## aja0789

nice


----------



## AlwaysQuestionLife

Becker said:


> You know you're surrounded by thinkers when everyone acts like a schizoid.


I never really thought of that, but it is so true!

It doesn't help that it's not possible for an F to have Schizoid. But, more T's than not do exhibit some characteristics of SPD. Although I have SPD, so all of it is relatively tame. I guess that is why I never thought of it.


----------



## FakeLefty

When you find math to be much simpler/easier than empathy.


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

When you are a transparent person.


----------



## FX

Akuma said:


> You know you're a Thinker when deadlines mean nothing to you, and the work you consider as half-assed is recieved very positively by your clients/teachers/etc, and you only spent 30 minutes of actual time without preparation.


I think this is more of a Perceiver thing.


----------



## FX

You know you're a Thinker when the sound of logic is music to your ears.


----------



## Spanks

I hate to state the obvious, but when you think.


----------



## William I am

Akuma said:


> You know you're a Thinker when deadlines mean nothing to you, and the work you consider as half-assed is recieved very positively by your clients/teachers/etc, and you only spent 30 minutes of actual time without preparation.


I think that's specific to NTPs.


----------



## pukeyshibas

You know you're a thinker when your friends all happen to be science/math whizzes. Even if you yourself are bad at math, and prefer English, art, and history to science. Because the artsy/literature crowd is just 2 emotional and deep 4 u.


----------



## Courtalort

When someone starts crying on you for no reason and you pat them on the head and go "there there".


----------



## FX

You know you're a Thinker when you frequently and often unintentionally fail to account for other people's feelings. You also know you're a Thinker when you're uncomfortable with managing your own feelings as well.


----------



## alexandr202

You know you are a thinker when you have to Google things to write in a sympathy card.


----------



## dagnytaggart

YKYA Thinker when...

You inwardly cringe when customer service people (retail greeters, waitresses) use their "customer service" voice on you....you know, the high-pitched artificially bubbly voice that sounds like they're talking to a group of enthusiastic kindergarteners.



alexandr202 said:


> You know you are a thinker when you have to Google things to write in a sympathy card.


Or worse, when you have to Google whether it's "etiquette-required" to send a sympathy card...


----------



## ieatgingers

When people start yelling at you for being inconsiderate or selfish and you're thinking "What did I do?! What did I say?!"


----------



## ieatgingers

or when this is how you comfort people.


----------



## gracemontez

When you don't know how to deal with strong emotions or illogical feelings of others. Then you start analysing them and giving comments such as "Stupid", "Loser",....


----------



## FakeLefty

When nothing bothers you more in an argument than an unclear, illogical answer such as, "because that's the way it's supposed to be."


----------



## Grain of Sugar

When sadness is not only sadness but it's even harder to deal with it because that would make you seem so feeling.

I can handle, but I can't deal.


----------



## purplewool

Darner said:


> When crying makes you wonder about the physics behind the making of the tear. (Which, btw, I am still very interested in, mainly in the question, how do the tears know when to come out. I understand it when a person is sad for a long time and the eye begins to dry and needs watering, but sometimes it happens that something makes you cry in an instant; and in this case, the origin of a tear is a mistery to me ...)


I've heard a theory that crying releases excess cortisol which builds up during stress.


----------



## ieatgingers

FakeLefty said:


> When nothing bothers you more in an argument than an unclear, illogical answer such as, "because that's the way it's supposed to be."


Or when people say "Because I said so." THAT ISN'T GOOD ENOUGH DAMNIT GIVE ME A REAL REASON.


----------



## juilorain

The only time you openly show your feelings is while watching a documentary about the search for life on distant planets and how astronomers each day are discovering more exoplanets that have earth-like qualities. Such beauty in science.

Then complain about being confused that you are having said emotions to the nearest feeler, who is trying desperately to contain a laugh.


----------



## dagnytaggart

ieatgingers said:


> Or when people say "Because I said so." THAT ISN'T GOOD ENOUGH DAMNIT GIVE ME A REAL REASON.


When you respond to "BECAUSE I SAID SO" with "why do you say so?"


----------



## FakeLefty

When sharp insults come naturally to you.


----------



## Wae

When you're yelled at in a daily basis by your INFP sister for saying anything, and you still have no clue what you said wrong.
"But but but... But I'm right!"


----------



## FakeLefty

When even when you BS things it sounds correct.


----------



## JonE

When you can think and bullshit your way out of pretty much anything.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## marsal

When you look forward to solitude so you can relax and just think...and enjoy doing it.


----------



## Obedear

When, as a child, you have no urge to cry upon news of the death of a very close grandparent because by the time you've processed what's been said you've also rationalized that crying is pointless. But then you proceed to pretend to cry anyways because your F-dom sister is bawling her eyes out and you're afraid people will think you didn't love your grandparent if you don't cry too, because from what you can tell you're supposed to cry when someone you love dies.


----------



## grlwithoutthedragontattoo

When you find that most people are too biased or take everything personally. At times, I just inquire, "What the Frank Sinatra was he or she thinking?"..... Then I remember- They weren't thinking at all, because they were too busy feeling.


----------



## EvolvedFromRot

People try to make a joke and you logically look at it and tell them you find the humor in it, but you were also giving them a serious answer in regards to the joke


----------



## greenfairy026

HoneyTrap said:


> When someone asks you "do you want to eat *insert food name here*" you reply with "hold on, let me take a couple of seconds to think about how that would taste at this moment............alright, yes, I would like some".


I wonder if this is more Se.


----------



## William I am

greenfairy026 said:


> I wonder if this is more Se.


I do that and my quaternary is Si. I'm sure it what makes me a good cook.


----------



## purplewool

Splash Shin said:


> When you find yourself randomly feeling a certain way, you analyze what could have caused you to feel that way so suddenly. You then start to retrace your thoughts and analyze them all until you reach a conclusion that:
> "when I thought about X, I started feeling Y because of AB..."
> Then your back to normal.
> 
> I hate it when this happens whilst I'm watching a movie. I have to back track thoughts and the movie at the same time, whilst still focusing on the movie so i don't miss anything.


I do this all the time.


----------



## The Great Unknown

...When your friends consistently compare you to Mr. Spock. 

...When your signature insult is 'you're illogical'.

...When you prefer machines and books to people, because at least they make logical sense.


----------



## Jihhhh

When you don't like sensitive others, specifically those who are easily offended by silly jokes...it ruins the positive mood and can create conflicts.


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

When you have a very methodical approach to life.


----------



## SINT

When you don't bother owning a TV.


----------



## jcal

SINT said:


> When you don't bother owning a TV.


What if you're a thinker and have 11 TVs in your house? :crazy:


----------



## rita33

calmgreen said:


> When you feel depressed for no reason and conclude that it's because you didn't have enough for breakfast.


old post but yea i thought it was only me, can so relate... but i don't know how this might be related to being a thinker?


----------



## antisocial sociopath

When your uncle dies from a smoking related heart attack and instead of feeling sad you ask yourself, why he did it to himself because he knew what smoking could do, what was the point if you will die.


----------



## antisocial sociopath

When you prefer books to social interaction.


----------



## antisocial sociopath

When every question leads to another


----------



## antisocial sociopath

If you want a typewriter for your birthday instead of a laptop because you want to see how it works, and how people lived before modern technology.


----------



## antisocial sociopath

When you use words that no one else in your school understands in every day life


----------



## Belladonne

MRH3LLMAN said:


> I really hope someone else does this...
> 
> When you take everyday interactions with people and write them as code in your own mind.


Marry me.


----------



## Belladonne

Chaerephon said:


> You speak concisely.


This


----------



## Belladonne

DarkWolf said:


> When you just can't watch TV because everything that's on TV is so painfuly dumb and frustrating that it makes you lose hope in humanity.


Oh God, tell me about it. Most popular soaps/TV shows = NOPE NOPE NOPE TOO MUCH STUPID


----------



## FakeLefty

When you mathematically prove the meaning of life.
@jeb713 @litok @disguise


----------



## litok

FakeLefty said:


> When you mathematically prove the meaning of life.
> @jeb713 @litok @disguise


42


----------



## FakeLefty

litok said:


> 42


False. That's the answer to life, the universe, and everything.


----------



## ISTPersonality

When you can identify fallacies


----------



## EasterInTheBatcave

ISTPersonality said:


> When you can identify fallacies


Found one!


----------



## Belladonne

FakeLefty said:


> False. That's the answer to life, the universe, and everything.


We all know the real answer is 69.


----------



## dumb and dummer

don't give a crap about others feelings


----------



## FakeLefty

When watching Cosmos is a big weekend event for you.


----------



## perfectcircle

A T I know rates his amazing sexual and emotional experiences on a numerical scale. As in "That was the third most amazing orgasm I've ever had." "That feels like a 7 out of 10".


----------



## allwriter01

When someone tells you to stop daydreaming, you say, "I'm not dreaming, I'm thinking."


----------



## Bahburah

When you think you can probe and dissect anything and not fear that you will ruin it.


----------



## O_o

Side note: I appreciate all the individuals who posted their special T-like trait, got an impressive amount of likes, and now turned out to be feelers. How nice. 

Special T-like traits not so special.


----------



## William I am

Belladonne said:


> We all know the real answer is 69.


No, no, no. The answer is 88. Why is 88 better than 69? Because you get 8 twice.


----------



## Belladonne

adverseaffects said:


> A T I know rates his amazing sexual and emotional experiences on a numerical scale. As in "That was the third most amazing orgasm I've ever had." "That feels like a 7 out of 10".


^If he said both those sentences at the same time, he's not doing it right.


----------



## Eikichi

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gQIpLBLLQoQ#t=77

When you see that kind of scene you think "What a waste of cars"


----------



## ThroughtheLookingGlass

When people misinterpret your honesty as a judgment.


----------



## @mariekathrynh

ThroughtheLookingGlass said:


> When people misinterpret your honesty as a judgment.


Tbf a lot of people, generally, are judgemental, some are just better at sugar coating it using Fe


----------



## Reim Antoinette

When you finally read/play/watch something people keep telling you to and then proceed to get extremely dissapointed when you find out that it's mostly romance. 




Except for Doctor Who. Never Doctor Who. Doctor Who can have as much romance as they want and I will never get dissapointed.


----------



## ENTJGirlLA

Darner said:


> ^^ ... when you start a topic with this sentence
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha, this reminded me of my elementary school. At age 11, I saw people starting to fall in love so I decided it's time I fall in love too. So I made up a list of desirable traits (looks, smartness, humour, niceness etc.), selected 15 people I liked and scored them on each trait with a scale from 1-10. Sadly, it didn't work, I didn't fall in love with the best one but the 14th, but I never lost my faith in rational partner selection. I think this is the reason I went into the field of statistics, I want to find out where my method has failed ...


How's that rational partner selection coming?


----------



## Chest

ENTJGirlLA said:


> How's that rational partner selection coming?


when you ask questions like this


----------



## Fern

You compulsively feel the need to correct grammar while someone is:

Crying

Yelling at you

Taking your order at a restaurant

Complimenting you

Just sitting there


----------



## Elinathopie

When your pet dies and the first thing that comes to mind is "What am I having for lunch today?"

... Or maybe I'm just fat xD


----------



## Elinathopie

When you watch a romantic comedy and cringe or try to distract yourself at the romantic parts...


----------



## pailsofwhales

When your friends get upset by something you say, yet you have no idea what happened and what to do.


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

...when I think to myself...
what a wonderful world....
OF MONEY!!!


----------



## Lieutenant Lotty

When you're watching a "sad" scene and have an inexplicable urge to laugh.


----------



## Vuokko

When you wonder if simply thinking is enough to classify yourself as a Thinker, or if something like that could only be classified for anyone other than someone separate from them.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

When somebody tells you you're their soulmate and you respond with "I really don't like these arbitrary categories""


----------



## Freddie Hg

When even though you test as INTP you'll always find reasons not to fit in (I guess we were born to be unsure about everything).


----------



## Eladamri1

When after getting interrupted while thinking about some juicy, interesting topic, you get sad because you can't remember what it was you were thinking about.


----------



## Eudaimonia

When your ass falls off and you add that to your planner to get that looked at later.


----------



## crinkledpaper

When someone asks if your glass is half full or half empty, and you tell them it can't be half empty because that technically doesn't make sense - how can you have half of nothing.


----------



## Chiaroscuro

When thinking about an anecdote to choose for this thread, you start to think how its silly to label certain people as thinkers and others feelers, but internally confirm that you are a thinker when you think so much that you analyze your own analytical abilities and their extent- and this isn't the first time. Perhaps this is introverted intuition at work as well.


----------



## ThyThinker

Please stop. This is all hitting a bit too close to home.


----------



## sshaner

Your sister constantly bugs you for always being so "robot-like."


----------



## MrCynix

You know that you are a thinker when you are withdrawing mid-argument, stating that you are currently being irrational... or when you excuse imprecise articulation.


----------



## lemonfries

When everyone thinks you have ADD due to me sometimes randomly stopping mid conversation and thinking about 'why this' or 'why that' 

Or I'll just be going through things in my head and then I say a couple words out loud...like 'nachos' and then everyone looks at me like a complete weirdo...no worries😏 that's how I like it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ientipi

When people never come to you for emotional support and the rare times someone does, you just end up awkwardly patting them on the back because that's the most comforting thing you can think of in this panicked state.


----------



## ChocolateBunny

When other people get offended by your presumably rude statement that you didn't know was rude.


----------



## geraldineL

When every time the feelers in your life open their mouths, your brain cells start throwing themselves off cliffs. 

When you realize that you've trained yourself to feign physical emotional reactions in situations that demand them.

When you watch Titanic at a movie night and you are the only one amongst your friends who doesn't cry. (Also, Jack could have easily fit on the door as well, so long as they evenly distributed their weight.) 

When people get angry with you when you were having what you thought was a healthy debate. It was going pretty well, too.

When you know that just because you are a thinker doesn't mean you don't have feelings. (A conclusion reached after much contemplation, of course.)


----------



## Retsu

ientipi said:


> When people never come to you for emotional support and the rare times someone does, you just end up awkwardly patting them on the back because that's the most comforting thing you can think of in this panicked state.











I... yeah.


----------



## I_destroyedtheuniverse

You know you're a thinker when the most random thoughts come to mind mid-conversation.


----------



## spylass

When people ask you why you're being argumentative when you were just trying to have an interesting conversation with them. (And you thought it was going well, until they had to ruin it by thinking there's a conflict when there isn't.)


----------



## fountainpengirl

I'm friends with a lot of thinkers and this thread is so accurate and cracks me up so much. (Strong feeler here)


----------



## marjorie

This is so me!!!!


----------



## ScarlettHayden

When you forget to take other people's feelings into consideration roughly 99% of the time.


----------



## Valkyria

spylass said:


> When people ask you why you're being argumentative when you were just trying to have an interesting conversation with them. (And you thought it was going well, until they had to ruin it by thinking there's a conflict when there isn't.)


In my experience, this is a very INTP thing in particular. You were just engaging in a search for the truth on the topic, am I right?


----------



## Sounds

Female thinkers only: Sudden outbursts of feelings, and then I realised I was pms-ing. Hormones man...


----------



## RedSparks

When I like a guy, its because of a list of reasons. I never ever want to admit that I "just like" someone. That's NOT logic & attraction that I can't understand makes me uncomfortable.


----------



## RedSparks

spylass said:


> When people ask you why you're being argumentative when you were just trying to have an interesting conversation with them. (And you thought it was going well, until they had to ruin it by thinking there's a conflict when there isn't.)


This is SO me! Everything is an argument to me, because in Philosophy "argument" literally means taking different statements and arranging them into a premise-premise-conclusion form & then evaluating that to make sure that it's not fallacious. I don't understand people who aren't stoked to be proven wrong so that we can both better achieve truth.


----------



## Truth Advocate

Sounds said:


> Female thinkers only: Sudden outbursts of feelings, and then I realised I was pms-ing. Hormones man...


Lol, so right.


You know you're a thinker when you pick apart a person's statement for validity and fun, but they think you're just trying to be b*tchy and that you don't have anything good to say on any matter.
….when you try to understand how a feeler works, and you can _almost see it_…
….when a quiet morning is impossible because your mind is already more energetic than you.
….when you can have so much fun designing a building in your head, or imagining the details of something that you get mad when someone interrupts your train of thought.


----------



## Grain of Sugar

Emotions are constantly being denied.


----------



## frozenmusic

Valkyria said:


> In my experience, this is a very INTP thing in particular. You were just engaging in a search for the truth on the topic, am I right?


I do that all the time. And, if it's not out loud, it's definitely going on in my head.


----------



## Blystone

Thinkers never care wut I have to say its soooooo annoyyying :angry:


----------



## ENTJGirlLA

You say that you hate unnecessary drama and actually mean it


----------



## Freddie Hg

When you say "it doesn't make sense" 45272352653 times a day.
When you're seen as a cold bastard for doing the right thing.
When people are just another criterion in making a decision and considering them first seems irrelevant.
When you annoy yourself for being angry or sensitive.
When you judge anything according to perfectly objective criteria.


----------



## FreyaLuna

PMS is your Waterloo, because it dredges up all sorts of pent-up emotions that you'd rather do without. 

People accuse you of being negative whenever you offer a merely realistic opinion or observation. 

When, after questioning other people's convictions, you also question yourself constantly just for fun. 

You can easily pick apart another person's emotional responses, yet drown in your own emotional responses when they arise, simply because you'd rather rationalize your feelings instead of deal with them accordingly. 

More than half of the people you'd rather talk to are spawned from your imagination because they're smarter than most people you encounter. 

You get accused of being uncreative and unimaginative by people whose perception of creativity is limited to fantasy.


----------



## ChocolateBunny

When you feel like being a troll sometimes and just go with it! Or was that when you know you're an ENTP or something?


----------



## starwars

Sounds said:


> Female thinkers only: Sudden outbursts of feelings, and then I realised I was pms-ing. Hormones man...


Yaaas! Ugh and I cry for no reason....I end up do my chores or what ever and cry away...


----------



## MNiS

starwars said:


> Yaaas! Ugh and I cry for no reason....I end up do my chores or what ever and cry away...


That's...

...

...

... weird. :shocked:


----------



## starwars

Prismatic Parafox said:


> I think it's more so a perceiver sort of thing. I'm terribly disorganized, but I've never known NTJs to be very messy. On the other hand, I've known NFPs to be rather messy.


my enfp brother is more messy than me. Well its probs cuz im a girl, and try to put an effort in things like making my bed, while he just doesnt care


----------



## starwars

plisser said:


> When you feel like being a troll sometimes and just go with it! Or was that when you know you're an ENTP or something?


Sometimes I feel like a troll and dont care. So its def entp


----------



## starwars

When your on this thread and laughing so hard cuz they remind you of you


----------



## FreyaLuna

When people automatically justify themselves to you as "being open-minded" because they know that you can tell that their actions are irrational.


----------



## grlwithoutthedragontattoo

When you seldom ask yourself, " What is this feeling I'm feeling? It's like I'm sad, for another person? Is that a thing?"


----------



## bearlybreathing

You know you're a thinker when your feeler friend drives you nuts with all his "My *feelings* this", "my *feelings* that", "I *feel *this," "I *feel* like that." 
Kinda want to drive over to his house and hit him upside the head with a frying pan, but then he'd complain about how I hurt his "feelings."


----------



## Max

Think.


----------



## starwars

Lol you sound like my ESFP girl best friend. She cant comprehend it


----------



## Max

starwars said:


> Lol you sound like my ESFP girl best friend. She cant comprehend it


Actually I can make logical conclusions within my mind, and sort my thoughts into a logical manner, make sense of the environment around me, weigh up the pros and cons of each situation and apply logic when needed  

I'm just better at using Fi, since it is more developed. 

Hehe.


----------



## The Exception

You can see the 'beauty' in mathematical patterns.


----------



## Brofessional

You know you're a thinker when you psychoanalyze your own love life.
(This thread makes me question my mbti type that I've believed to be INFP. I relate to thinkers more closely than I do feelers.)


----------



## Serenade

You're happy (and get a lot of enjoyment and fun out of it) when figuring something out such as a math equation or analyzing a law case.


----------



## Max

Fractals and Pterodactyls said:


> You can see the 'beauty' in mathematical patterns.


Pft. That doesn't make you a thinker outright. It just means you like Math. And can see patterns.


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst

You know you're a Thinker when someone comments that you have a strong logical mind and mentions how you aren't swayed by emotional arguments, and you take it all as a huge compliment.


----------



## action9000

When you play a board game and you want to tinker with it and "fix" it more than you want to play it. :tongue:


----------



## brajenful

When your friend admires you for your objectivity...and you tell him not to.


----------



## Flawlass

When you read Agatha Christie instead of romance novels in your teens.


----------



## Sabrah

When you see a rotting carcass and you kind of hope that there are maggots or something, so that you can observe them. (Science Major)

When you never cry in front of anyone if you can help it.


----------



## Sabrah

-When you can effortlessly write research papers, but writing about anything remotely emotional makes your brain numb.

-Even if you succeed in writing about your feelings, they end up sounding very foreign and almost robotic.

-Whenever someone tries to emotionally manipulate you, you glare at them coldly until they are so intimidated that they don't want to be anywhere near you.

-You can see through bullsh*t. 

-It is difficult to intimidate you because you can objectively see through irrational threats.


----------



## FreyaLuna

You find the idea of 'art for art's sake' ludicrous because to you, art is function over form.


----------



## The Exception

Things are far easier to understand when they can be quantified.


----------



## an_doer

people say "You think of EVERYTHING"


----------



## FreyaLuna

When you answer textbook problems just for fun.


----------



## Flawlass

But I am easily "manipulated" into crying by good books (Dickens, Hugo, etc.) and sad movies (Vittorio de Sica, Satyajit Ray, Majidi, etc.). :sad:


----------



## The Exception

When you literally cannot answer subjective questions like what's your favorite ______________________.


----------



## Thorweeps

When a friend asks "What are you thinking?" and I realize how futile it would be to explain all the things I'm thinking about.

When a friend asks "How are you feeling?" and "I'm not." is not an answer they want to hear.


----------



## Thorweeps

2w1INFJ said:


> If you think it was something you said.


When you *know* it was something you said.


----------



## Serenade

You laugh at soap operas when you should cry.

Or you nitpick an emotional scene and say that it's too cliche and unrealistic to happen. 

Or you say "No man ever does that" during chick flicks.

_It's so cheesy!_ :laughing:


----------



## Grandalf

You mass produce weapons (No nuclear, don't want to end the world now) and you trick two feeling types to start a war each other. You begin selling weapons under two dummy companies to whoever is weaker for MAX profits. Meanwhile you use the profits build a fortress on the MOON so they don't get you if they ever find out.


----------



## dinkalink

you actually sort of liked detention, your own mind can keep you entertained for hours.


----------



## lemonfries

Fractals and Pterodactyls said:


> When you literally cannot answer subjective questions like what's your favorite ______________________.


My life.


----------



## findmyself

She says she loves you and you ask her: "Do you have evidence to back up that statement?"


----------



## will-o'-wisp

When you say, "I have nothing to do and I am impatient and frustrated about it", and an F translates it as boredom.


----------



## Freddie Hg

JA Grey said:


> You mass produce weapons (No nuclear, don't want to end the world now) and you trick two feeling types to start a war each other. You begin selling weapons under two dummy companies to whoever is weaker for MAX profits. Meanwhile you use the profits build a fortress on the MOON so they don't get you if they ever find out.


This post is so INTJ it hurts. :wink:


----------



## Alphafemale82

Napoleptic said:


> When you think _men_ are emotional.
> 
> When you would be infinitely rich if you had a dime for every time you lamented, "But that doesn't make _sense_!"
> 
> When you know that being a thinker means that you have the same emotional _capacity_ as a feeler, you just don't use it as often...and as a result, you never can figure out just how to _express_ those emotions when you _do_ experience them.


Omg! YES!


----------



## Alphafemale82

Van said:


> When you're rarely angry, but your feeler type friend always asks if you are angry and it makes you angry, and then you get really determined not to show it because then she would be right.


Bahaha!! Nailed it!


----------



## Alphafemale82

petals of stone said:


> - When asked to reflect on your emotions, your sentences begin with 'I think'. 'I think I am sad.' 'I think I am nervous.'
> - When you don't sugercoat the truth for others. You tell them the way it is.
> - When you choose a stranger over your close friend in an argument because the stranger is right.


I've lost a lot of "friends" bc of that. So painful to agree out of pure loyalty. Ugh


----------



## Playful Proxy

When oceans of idealism stream out of someone's mouth and you just kinda twitch a bit. "That makes...no sense. At all."


----------



## paperwings13

When people ask you what you're thinking about, and its never a short answer.


----------



## Simpson17866

When you spend days arguing facts and logic in an internet "debate" before you realize that the other people don't care about facts or logic.


----------



## BluIon

Exayevie said:


> You've gotten in trouble more often for accusing your parents of being senseless than for anything you've actually *done*


this rt here man. i spent my whole childhood like this because of how confusing it all was when they did something seemingly for no good reason other than they "felt" that way. ugh..


----------



## _He_

To all who have said, 
"I think I'm in love..." 
You've said more than enough; my judgement will pwn 
Listen to me..
your function is known...

To all who have read
of type functions and such,
But still haven't had, your fill of your own
Listen to me...
Your preference is shown.

You know you are a thinker when you try to be all poetic, but sound like a dying wildebeest.


----------



## i_really_hate_decisions

When someone says they feel "trapped".

TRAPPED FROM WHAT? TRAPPED WHERE?!?!? CAN YOU GET OUT? HOW? IS THERE A KEY? WHAT DOES THIS MEAN? HOW CAN I UN-TRAP YOU?! WHAAA_AAAAA_T?!?


----------



## andictator

paperwings13 said:


> When people ask you what you're thinking about, and its never a short answer.


no one cares about the answer anyway except if they're thinker too. 

also when people said that you overthink too much and told you to loose already and you almost explode because other people just don't _understand_.


----------



## Apple Pine

Clueless in romance hahah


----------



## NTlazerman

When someone says to something I've been through "OMG, that's terrible! It must have been hard" and I just crack up a laugh and say yeah it kinda sucked :tongue:

When a feeler acts all passive agressive and he/she don't tell me what's going on, and I'm supposed to know. That's so annoying.

When something bad happens and it is on the news and everyone freaks out but I'm just "Well, that happens, more people die in traffic accidents anyway".


----------



## markxtc

When u study MBTI to learn how feelings of people work :laughing:


----------



## BluIon

markxtc said:


> When u study MBTI to learn how feelings of people work :laughing:


YES! :laughing: :happy:


----------



## Soar

When people eventually start expecting you to take half an hour to an hour to type up a response to their questions through IM because you re-read each word at least 5 times before posting and have what I term "enter-phobia".

You think something along the lines of: "Is this right? Does this make sense? Will they misunderstand it? Could I word that better to clarify my meaning? Probably. Should I? Probably not, but I'm going to do it anyway because now that I'm thinking about it it's going to bother me unless I do. They've waited this long, I'm sure they won't mind waiting another ten minutes for my input."

And then when you do post it's completely out of left field to them because they've already moved onto another subject and you're tempted to delete the whole thing and replace it with an "XD" in an apology for wasting their time.


----------



## JasmineDarlene

When you are just about to get kissed by someone you like and you have to slow the situation down to analyse it while it's happening instead of feeling it. And you think about what you are going to do. Ugh fml


----------



## redspades

When you label your emotions with a rating, drawing a conclusion of whether you should follow logic or emotion for a specific decision using percentages and mental statistics.


----------



## BluIon

Wunderkind said:


> When you discover that other people *do not constantly analyze* everything. It still surprises me quite often.


Ditto, I've had enough experience w this stuff though. I'm not sure why it still surprises me other than the fact that I don't live in a state of obliviousness so it doesn't cross my mind that its a thing till I run into it.


----------



## BluIon

Playful Proxy said:


> When oceans of idealism stream out of someone's mouth and you just kinda twitch a bit. "That makes...no sense. At all."


Preach it


----------



## BluIon

Simpson17866 said:


> When you spend days arguing facts and logic in an internet "debate" before you realize that the other people don't care about facts or logic.


I hate when this fuckin happens. 
What is wrong w people that they would want things to continue on that way?


----------



## BigApplePi

Simpson17866 said:


> When you spend days arguing facts and logic in an internet "debate" before you realize that the other people don't care about facts or logic.


When you realize that you need to *think* more about what motivates people to not want to think about facts and logic ... or that they are looking at different facts and using a different kind of logic of their own.

Added: because you are as blind as they are.


----------



## BluIon

When your thinking cannot be over ridden by intuition or feelings and even tho they are en and ef.


----------



## Lithenai

Van said:


> When you're rarely angry, but your feeler type friend always asks if you are angry and it makes you angry, and then you get really determined not to show it because then she would be right.


I simply wanted to state how incredibly accurate this is with my best friend and I, she happens to be INFJ. It's gotten a bit better as she's gotten to know me but this has happened too many times to count.

You know you're a thinker when: You are consistently questioned about being depressed or angry, despite the fact that you are quite ambivalent to your surroundings and are more than amiable to the occurrences around you, or blissfully unaware of them.

You also know you're a thinker when: You nearly decide upon writing several pages of text for something so simple as "you know you're a thinker when".


----------



## mythirl

You know youre a thinker when you must find and catorgorize all your emotions and sometimes the emotions of others.

You know your a thinker you decide you cant feel an emotion because its stupid or invalid.

You know youre a thinker when you can easily tell another person youre feelings but its always " I feel this way because of this reason. This reason and this reason and you made me feel this way... 

You know your a thinker finally have come to terms with your emotions but feeling them makes you insecure. 

People claim your emotional responses are robotic.


----------



## TheEpicPolymath

When logic reigns supreme.


----------



## Judgment_Knight

When you are misinterpreted. Often.


----------



## BigApplePi

When you think you think you think but are not always sure.


----------



## MsJoyceLee

You know you're a thinker when you think about the emotions you should be feeling instead of actually having the emotions.

You know you're a thinker when you constantly think about what you should be doing instead of actually doing it.


----------



## MasterMachiavel

The trigger words of 'love' and 'happiness' don't get you all jumped up.


----------



## Vayne

When you know surprises aren't surprising.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

When you use logic to determine that you don't normally use logic


----------



## WaffleSingSong

When a Feeler says "How do you feel about it?" and our head is just like:


----------



## dwelfusius

BluIon said:


> Ditto, I've had enough experience w this stuff though. I'm not sure why it still surprises me other than the fact that I don't live in a state of obliviousness so it doesn't cross my mind that its a thing till I run into it.


this so hard..I just can't understand it.After knowing about MBTI for a long time I had a friendly discussion with an enfp friend/colleague of mine for about an hour.3 or for weeks later we meet back for lunch and I say, remember the topic from last time..no..well, so I read like ALL the internet xD about it, care to continue this discussion..sure, sounds interesting..wait what, you have read how much about this? eh..like 3 a 4 hrs a day..

xD



redspades said:


> When you label your emotions with a rating, drawing a conclusion of whether you should follow logic or emotion for a specific decision using percentages and mental statistics.


I'm so glad to see that someone else does this.I only read emotionals or thinkers it seems, but for me the emotions are a calculated reply on some things after the value weighing (except for hyperemotions, then I'm a ball of schmutz)




Playful Proxy said:


> When oceans of idealism stream out of someone's mouth and you just kinda twitch a bit. "That makes...no sense. At all."


Or just ..awfull things..like listening how good tech support will be forced to handle consumer calls about services..my face went a bit solo on that one..no can stop it -.-


----------



## Arcypher

You're a thinker when you perceive many possible correlations toward systems. Toward people, especially potential SO's, however? Make so many possible correlations as to how they act that you end up erring toward the side of assumption and irrationality.


----------



## Knight of Ender

When everyone around you is crying at a movie, and you're sitting there with a poker face trying not to laugh at their ridiculous expressions.


----------



## Makro

When your colleagues very tenderly lecture you on the value of expressiveness and power poses, with deep looks of concern on their faces, and you can't think of an empathetic way to explain that you are just a thinker, and you're working on it, but it's gonna be a long road.


----------



## TheEpicPolymath

Knight of Ender said:


> When everyone around you is crying at a movie, and you're sitting there with a poker face trying not to laugh at their ridiculous expressions.


So me.


----------



## Coburn

I dunno. When you have a tendency to rationalize everything you feel?


----------



## incision

You can't simply accept findings of studies, needing to delve into the studies themselves in order to confirm or rebut conclusions and assumptions.


----------



## BluIon

Duo said:


> You can't simply accept findings of studies, needing to delve into the studies themselves in order to confirm or rebut conclusions and assumptions.


Becoming more and more neccasary now a days.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

When you look at people posting on the social medias on how much they love their boyfriends, husbands, wives, children and pets, you think to yourself,"Yes, I know.."


----------



## SubliminalLove

When you can just laugh at society..


----------



## General Lee Awesome

LuvGen said:


> When you look at people posting on the social medias on how much they love their boyfriends, husbands, wives, children and pets, you think to yourself,"Yes, I know.."


i found that very annoying o.o. keep it to yourself! the more you say it, the more I think you are faking it lol


----------



## BigApplePi

ConspiracyTheory said:


> When you believe you've triumphed over emotions by ignoring them.
> 
> It's like saying your house is safe by ignoring the burgler inside.


when you're in terror the burglar will steal your thoughts as long as he's a prisoner inside your house.


----------



## Blue Soul

When you think about thinking of things that make you a thinker. Nah, can't think of anything right now.


----------



## Revolver Ocelot

When feelers look annoyed or threatened by you when they see you thinking. Or you can know you're a thinker when you think a lot.


----------



## SeaBassTheCat

Someone pleads with you not to murder their family- or to at least spare the children. On their knees covered in the splattered brains of their parents. 
Then you pull the trigger anyway.


----------



## Odo Retz

When you can manifest certain emotions as physical pain and keep your head empty. Trickier physique demands touchy research.


----------



## Tom Soy Sauce

When you can't identify what's causing you to feel down/depressed. All you know is you don't like the way you feel.


----------



## humeanirony

When you're at the coffee shop with a friend and they say that they want to buy you coffee because you are an amazing person and you look at them quizzically and say "no, that is not sufficient justification for the purchase". 

When a friend says that you are good person and you say "I wouldn't say that if I were you because you don't have enough evidence to support your claim"


----------



## MrQuestion

From the top of my head.

You know you're a Te dom/aux when:

When you take 'ruthless' or 'merciless' as a compliment, because you see it as being efficient.

When you can often, if not always, state a reason for doing a specific activity. E.g. "I am socializing so i can improve my social skills and thereby get a larger network, which can be utilized for many activitys."


----------



## InsertCreativeNameHere

you try to quantify your level of control over underlying emotions in terms of percentages. 

15%...20%.....37%.....58%..79%...oh shit-


----------



## Tezcatlipoca

You can think of people as "it" but not in a demeaning or offensive way.


----------



## sonicshadow

When you analyze the logic in your friends' emotional outbursts.


----------



## sonicshadow

Yes! Nothing better than a silent room to keep yourself entertained.


----------



## starwars

This is probably more NT's...
When you are stuck analyzing all of your actions, and your friends actions especially trying to figure out if they like you(as a person) or not


----------



## dwelfusius

starwars said:


> This is probably more NT's...
> When you are stuck analyzing all of your actions, and your friends actions especially trying to figure out if they like you(as a person) or not


Always


----------



## BezoargDownTheirThroats

When you find logical inconsistencies and finally realize: "OH. They're feelers."


----------



## InsertCreativeNameHere

when you can talk about pretty much almost any topic in public, and wonder why there's so much sensitivity to topics like being embarrassed about weight, or height, or how much their car costs. they don't mean much to me, so why the need to care? 

when you can pick up on the basics of a new skill easily because you learned how to work it.


----------



## TheEpicPolymath

When your Te replies No coldly to a question and your friend takes it so personally.


----------



## FakeLefty

When you can't help but die a little inside when you find people spewing logical inconsistencies.


----------



## wandergirl

When your friends come to you for emotional support and all you do is giving analysis of what happened and advice on what they should do next.

When you don't know why people can't understand how much you care about them.

When you think you're debating and people think you are fighting with them.

When people think you don't have a heart but you really do, you just don't think your heart is smart enough to decide on anything...


----------



## Revolver Ocelot

When someone calls you distant and it doesn't register as a criticism.


----------



## Morn

You know you are a thinker when... you are as frustrated as Spock in The Naked Time when you are incredibly upset about something.


----------



## marla

Not sure if it's a T thing or an NT thing. But, when it bores you to DEATH to hear your friends talking about babies and/or relationships all afternoon, and you have to put on your best fake smile so as not to look like a heartless or uninterested bitch. Thus, returning home tired as fuck.


----------



## forgetaboutit

When you punch someone and then apologize to your fist for making it waste it's talent on such a useless person.


----------



## Shirokuma

When the only thing that really angers you is poor logic from people you care about.


----------



## Catwalk

1. When everyone else is laughing around you at a joke, and you're not laughing just trying to decipher the hidden meaning behind the joke even if there isn't one.

2. When everyone else is genuinely laughing and yours is forced.

3. When the joke is more ''cool and interesting'' than funny. 

Hehehe.


----------



## Praze

When you ask to leave the table after you've finished your dinner and your mother says, "no, wait until everyone has finished eating," and you sit there like, "why do you want me to watch you eat." (Probably more of an NT thing)


----------



## starwars

When you have weird emotional connections with object and cant figure out why


----------



## humeanirony

One of my friends has an entire room of philosophy and rhetoric books that I have never had the pleasure of reading. I got so excited and happy... he laughed and said I have never seemed so happy and that I was glowing. It was one of the most beautiful things I have ever seen. When he said I could borrow them whenever I wanted (yay! The greatest gift ever!)... I jumped around the room in excitement and I hugged him like crazy. I'm an INTP and that is how I roll

He looked at me like I lost my mind... I think I know what heaven looks like.


----------



## Bunny

When you get insomnia because your brain just won't shut-off.


----------



## shameless

Wytch said:


> When you get insomnia because your brain just won't shut-off.


Hello Kindred Spirit (Lol ok that was cheesy and went too far I generally like so much of your posts-I can see if you would bach at my relating that as I release all my bat shitz of crazy here on perc) Your cool tho. Fist Bump! Awkward I suck at relating to other human people like this.


----------



## Bunny

Cinnamon83 said:


> Hello Kindred Spirit (Lol ok that was cheesy and went too far I generally like so much of your posts-I can see if you would bach at my relating that as I release all my bat shitz of crazy here on perc) Your cool tho. Fist Bump! Awkward I suck at relating to other human people like this.


Haha, nah we are both ISTPs after all and I get what you mean.

Thanks :laughing: so are you :toast:

Now I feel awkward too...

Another Thinker thing, the awkwardness of relating to humans.


----------



## BigApplePi

Wytch said:


> When you get insomnia because your brain just won't shut-off.


When whenever you wake during the night you think yourself back to sleep.


----------



## beyondmbti

Half of the replies in this thread are actually "you know you're an INTX when..."


----------



## Brainless

When you wish you could be an objective observer of the world. Learn and understand without affecting. (The Observer Effect is a pain.)


----------



## Plumedoux

When you think feeling type are not logical (A complete biased judgment)


----------



## BigApplePi

When you assign priority to thinking over feeling not taking into account when feelings are more important than thinking.


----------



## Bunny

When you try to avoid things that make you feel.


----------



## BigApplePi

Since we're on the subject of feeling, when during thinking (I love to think about stuff), realizing that a lot of my feelings are tied to the thinking because I like to think. Of course that's a generalization so don't take it as gospel. Also I'm not interested in those feelings (Fi) as it is the subject matter of the thinking that is interesting.


----------



## Hyperborea

Illogical things confound you.


----------



## yellowtoccata

It's funny; I identify as INFP but a lot of these sound exactly like me!


----------



## Meret

When you state you don't like doing something, then you get outvoted (or someone explains - to some extent reasonably - why it has to be done), and you're just like "OK fine. I'll do it. Case closed." and you mean it. And everybody goes like "Ooooh, don't be so snappy...!"


----------



## AhmzLDN

You constantly look at things and wonder why those things are the best and if or not they are the best or if there is a better and more efficient alternative


----------



## AhmzLDN

Meret said:


> When you state you don't like doing something, then you get outvoted (or someone explains - to some extent reasonably - why it has to be done), and you're just like "OK fine. I'll do it. Case closed." and you mean it. And everybody goes like "Ooooh, don't be so snappy...!"


looool, I get this so much, you just wanna be sure that you can trust that you're doing it right or that you're doing something that is actually worth doing and people mistake you for being a bitch / bitchboy about it


----------



## Lady D

You are an alcoholic.


----------



## wolfofthedark

Lady D said:


> You are an alcoholic.


Haha!
I think I'm becoming a social alcoholic.


----------



## Zelian

when they ask you what dress...you think good god not this again


----------



## Saturnian Devil

When everyone around you is easily offended and can't take a joke.


----------



## TheProYodler

when you have Ah-Ha! moments all the time, then do absolutely nothing with 99% of them.


----------



## cipherpixy

When an acquaintance says "I like you" or "love you" and I reply "But you don't know me".


----------



## SimplyRivers

When people tell you to smile, but all you're thinking is, "Why? Is there a reason for me to be smiling? Is something about to happen? Wait, no. Don't tell me they are bringing people over, you know how that went last time!"

Then, you are sent into an oblivion of all the possible situations that are about to happen. Or, is this just me?


----------



## cipherpixy

When you weigh in all options, the pros and cons before doing something...have an investigative side.


----------



## cipherpixy

When you have difficulty reconnecting and breaking the ice after a quarrel! Boy, I'm so emotionally immature (and I'm not proud of it because sometimes it's a pain in the ass).


----------



## WeirdSwim

When you drop things, hit objects or forget where you dropped things


----------



## Morn

When you decide to fall in love by first ensuring the person ticks all the required boxes. Where you are unable to fall in love without going through this step.
That is to say, when your heart knows your brain is in charge.


----------



## PandaBoo

When your intellectual side conflicts with the emotional side. Like you can intellectually make sense of certain things, but your emotional side prevents you from accepting it even though the intellectual side is logical and rational.


----------



## Bats n Monkeys

When you were a kid, you got into trouble with your parents because you always questioned their authority "But why should i do this? what are your reasons for this rule? it does not make sense at all. this is stupid and irrational. I should listen to you only because you're my dad? that's not a good reason. etc" and it made them very very angry...


----------



## CasusBelli

When you decide to love someone because "It works so fine between us!"
and lose interest when it stops working...


----------



## BigApplePi

CasusBelli said:


> When you decide to love someone because "It works so fine between us!"
> and lose interest when it stops working...


When love stops working so you search around to figure why until you fix it and add stuff to keep love going.


----------



## marla

When you have absolutely nothing to talk about with most of your girl friends. When the thought of planning and then attending to a bachelorette party makes you want to jump off a bridge.


----------



## peyandkeele

when you try to google ways to turn off and on your emotions at will


----------



## jetta

You think about thinking.


----------



## Cool_Dude_42

Darner said:


> ^^ ... when you start a topic with this sentence
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha, this reminded me of my elementary school. At age 11, I saw people starting to fall in love so I decided it's time I fall in love too. So I made up a list of desirable traits (looks, smartness, humour, niceness etc.), selected 15 people I liked and scored them on each trait with a scale from 1-10. Sadly, it didn't work, I didn't fall in love with the best one but the 14th, but I never lost my faith in rational partner selection. I think this is the reason I went into the field of statistics, I want to find out where my method has failed ...


And this reminds me of the test that I made to know if it was valid to waste my time "running" to someone. Haha and It is working... Or not...


----------



## dgfjgh

Nothing in the world is the CSGO Skins only thing that is in constant change.
______________________________________________
Do not allow your guilt to get the better of you. What's done is done and cannot be changed.:csgo4skin.com


----------



## soop

You're always asking "why"


----------



## Zelaya

Ohh my goodness, I thought I'm the only one like that!


----------



## Zelaya

- when you think that people are just numbers or units of a bigger system
- when you need a logical reason to get kids
- when you don't feel emphatic about people's troubles if you clearly see that it was their fault. you also judge yourself the same way.
- when you question everything and don't calm down until you understand it
- when you was a kid and tried to be brutally honest with your parents but they took it personally or as a lack of respect and punished you, just for telling the truth
- when you believe that everything can be analyzed
- when you try to categorize people and things


----------



## Peace Maker

When you just learned that starting sentences with "I feel that..." is a thing


----------



## MisterPerfect

WitchCvnt said:


> When your midlife crisis is at 16.


Mine was at age 11 but I relate to this.


----------



## MisterPerfect

Zelaya said:


> - when you think that people are just numbers or units of a bigger system
> - when you need a logical reason to get kids
> - when you don't feel emphatic about people's troubles if you clearly see that it was their fault. you also judge yourself the same way.
> - when you question everything and don't calm down until you understand it
> - when you was a kid and tried to be brutally honest with your parents but they took it personally or as a lack of respect and punished you, just for telling the truth
> - when you believe that everything can be analyzed
> - when you try to categorize people and things


Wow I relate to this so much. All aside from the kids. I like kids, they are like cute little puppies you just want to HUG THEM!


----------



## xTheCaramelQueenx

You know you're a thinker when:

You see someone crying, kinda feel bad for them, kinda want to laugh, and externally just....pat their back in hopes that that little pat will help them to shut the f*** up. 

I'm just teasing 

Actually, I'm really not....LOL


----------



## Awesome Username

You know you're a thinker when you're trying to solve a sudoko puzzle at a funeral, but people keep telling you to put it away.


----------



## CNialDemencha

When "I am" (philosophy reference)


----------



## Popinjay

Other people's feelings are part of a permanently unbalanced equation.


----------



## starwars

MisterPerfect said:


> Mine was at age 11 but I relate to this.


Me too. I did not want to turn 12, but nothing bad happened at 12, but did not want to turn 13, then when I was 13 Im like no no more I want 14. Of course 13-15 want really bad emotion time for me, I had no idea how to handle it, and hated myself thinking i was the only one going thru it and it made zero sense what was going on (I was raised by guys....)


----------



## Azimandiel

When you don't understand something you feel challenged.


----------



## Scoobyscoob

When bubbly people annoy you.


----------



## AutonomyCrusader

You would rather be in a natural disaster situation than consoling someone about a love life dilemma.


----------



## olonny

when you can just identify your feelings as "good" or "bad" and also instead of remotely thinking about those feelings and showing them you rather shut them down at the back of your mind and talk about politics and philosophy instead


----------



## xfatalxsnipez

you think


----------



## Clark Kent

Awesome Username said:


> You know you're a thinker when you're trying to solve a sudoko puzzle at a funeral, but people keep telling you to put it away.


My sister is definitely a Feeler, _definitely_, almost to the exclusion of Thinking altogether, but as it happens, she will do a Sudoku puzzle anywhere. Dunno, doing inappropriate things during a funeral seems like more of a sign of Introversion.


----------



## starwars

When I was younger, I did not understand why woman wanted to be pregnant, and they told me ill understand when I am older.
I am not older and still do not understand!
But yes I tend to criticize wants/emotional needs of other people when they make no sense(I even try to make sense out of them)


----------



## starwars

I found some of my first posts and they were on this thread(I read every single post on this thread) and I am cringing so badly. 

(I realized this has nothing to do with being a thinker)


----------



## Librarylady

For me:

- When you uncomfortable with emotional displays or someone crying around you.
- If you accuse certain beliefs or actions to be "irrational".
- When you DO feel emotional on the inside, but would prefer to repress it or deal with it logically than make a display of it.


----------



## Cat Brainz

When you dont understand why people want to dwell on emotions and would rather just have fun and a good life. Well I suppose there is fun in exploring emotions but not deeply.


----------



## Irritus

When you get warm fuzzies from the acknowledgement that everything is connected and yet still on the journey of discovering ' everything '.


----------



## BNB

When your family is arguing and they're getting all emotional and shit, and you're just sitting there thinking that everyone is overreacting and that the problem isn't really that serious.


----------



## atamagasuita

When you see why other girls are so excited in the idea of a wedding and they're idealising it unlike you, you don’t plan on marrying because weddings are bullshit you'd rather do something else. 

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


----------



## atamagasuita

When someone shows their favorite song and he'll say it's very sad blah blah blah and you cannot feel the sadness. XD

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


----------



## atamagasuita

When you're cool teacher died and every one cried except for you 

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


----------



## Librarylady

When you try to help someone by giving them advice, but are accused of being cold-hearted since you didn't pamper the person.


----------



## Azazel

Irritus said:


> When you get warm fuzzies from the acknowledgement that everything is connected and yet still on the journey of discovering ' everything '.


That's more of an intuitive trait. Exactly the level of *abstraction* where two concrete things are made by the same, at some point, now discovered, level of system of *abstraction*.


----------



## nebulasik

When you don't know what to say that would comfort someone that's being emotional in front of you...I'm just like, "um, have you tried [possible solution to their problem]?" which doesn't really help most of the time...


----------



## edge magic

If you have got comment that you are like Sheldon Cooper or have asperger. Beacause some people think that you have no emotions just beacause you dont prefer that. This post is maybe more like "you know you are INTx when".


----------



## Librarylady

When you present a controversial paper based on logic and facts, but have other students try to yell at you and debate you because it goes against their personal emotional beliefs. This actually happened to me. I mean...chill out. My emotional opinion may even be the same as yours. But I wasn't putting my heart into it, I was putting logic into it.

I'm not saying all feelers are illogical or crazy like this though. It just gave me a moment where I felt like the only thinker in my class that day.


----------



## Giorgos Pyromallis

You know you are a Thinker, when someone tells you that they love you with all of their heart and you answer that heart is just another organ inside us and only brain creates emotions... :tongue:


----------



## PryorsHayes

You know you're a thinker when you watch 'doers' rush to finish 'stuff' while asking your opinion and then not accepting your route to finish 'stuff' or any of your advice. I really can't accept a high volume of mediocre to shit 'stuff' vs 1 or 2 quality, undeniable thought out 'stuffs'.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Librarylady

You know you're a female thinker when you don't understand why other women complain so much just to get their feelings validated, yet they reject advice and solutions. If I tell you my problem, I want a solution not an empathy circlejerk. Why would you even complain to me if you just wanted me to sit there and not contribute anything to the conversation?


----------



## Amy Farrah Fowler

When your response to someone else's emotional breakdown is silence and a blank stare

When beneath that calm blank stare your mind is in panic mode and asking "Oh crap what do I do? What is the right answer?"

When you initially mistype yourself as a Feeler because you have feelings sometimes


----------



## starwars

When you see another thinker fighting with their feeling function

when you think you hurt another thinker and you wonder how heartless you are
that or she is ISFJ or something about me reminds her of something....?(that is actually one of my theories)


----------



## LKgolic

You Know You're A Thinker When...
When you spend more time in your thoughts than in real life.


----------



## CelineDijon

This drives you absolutely insane: You're in a debate and you offer a person science/facts and they ignore you or offer their moral opinion of it all. 

Tldr: wilful ignorance makes you want to commit homicide.


----------



## MyEvilTwin

CelineDijon said:


> This drives you absolutely insane: You're in a debate and you offer a person science/facts and they ignore you or offer their moral opinion of it all.
> 
> Tldr: wilful ignorance makes you want to commit homicide.


This is why I don't bring my knife to debates anymore... Oh, 'Stabbo'... Some good times we had you and I....


----------



## Eree

When you read through this entire damn thread to analyze the post patterns . . . . and then categorize them in your head.


----------



## TheTuckingFypo

You know you're a Thinker if you're definition of love is a series of chemical reactions in the brain.


----------



## Omg

LKgolic said:


> You Know You're A Thinker When...
> When you spend more time in your thoughts than in real life.


That's intuitive


----------



## davepoole784

You know you're a thinker when you value individuals on the basis of their achievements, rather than on the nature of their character


----------



## INTJikan

You talk to yourself in your mind.


----------



## Praimfaya

When someone who is fishing for a compliment turns to outright asking for one in response to your silence, and you still can't give one because it is just not authentic and the awkwardness created by your stone-faced silence and dismissiveness is more tolerable (and even amusing) than lying for their comfort.


----------



## Mone

INTJikan said:


> You talk to yourself in your mind.


I believe everybody talks to themselves in their mind sometimes no matter their type


----------



## Xen23

Emotional drama and you mix like oil and water.
You attempt to rationalize the irrational... 
Therefore, conversing with overly emotional people is analogous to rationalizing surds:


----------



## jointhecraziness

The person who said "When people say you don't care but you really do, you just don't express it in the way they want you to" is so true


----------



## Three Black Sevens

When you give an honest compliment about how you actually liked that pie a little bit and then they get offended because you said that in general you don't like that kind of pie so someone else can have your other piece. And then you're just sitting there confused like "What? What did I do? I said it was good considering what kind of pie it is!"


----------



## Praimfaya

When you correct your crying friends' grammar or diction as they pour their hearts out to you (though in a gentle way with a lilt in the voice).


----------



## Stevester

You know you're a thinker when you believe _''get over it''_ is legit the best advice to help someone facing an emotional crisis.


----------



## Marleyjadee

You do what feelers know is the right decision but can't do for "moral reasons"


----------



## Cat Brainz

When troll poems warm your heart but sappy and heart-felt poems make you feel sick and dirty.


----------



## Elena13

When you just found out thet you are an INTP, then begin researching everything about INTPs and 
you realize that you can relate 100%


----------



## Mone

Stevester said:


> You know you're a thinker when you believe _''get over it''_ is legit the best advice to help someone facing an emotional crisis.


I can relate 120% heheh. I suck at comforting people, I rather just hug them and say a little because usually I make it worse by talking. Awkward.


----------



## Shiver

When you over-identify with the idea of being 'logical' to the point where it stunts your personal growth in the realm of emotional expression and accurate understanding of your intellectual limitations.

I actually tend to feel nothing but disgust for many other self-identified Ts I meet online. One can only stand so much inane posturing and self-deception.


----------



## nicht unschuldig

This may be a thinker thing, or this may be psychosis.. idk.

When you hold one-sided debates or lectures aloud when you're alone. 
Never for the benefit of anyone else, just because it seems natural to do.


----------



## Klukk

I know that i am a thinker. That is because i think thoughts. My thoughts are shaped like thoughts. That is what make them into thoughts. Have you seen the thinking man, that is deep level of thinking things. Ive got issues with thinking. 

*theathrical thinking pause*

That is because everybody want to be the best thinker. In fact, have you seen people compete about it? It can get ugly. Oh my god. Thinking people never doubt their thinking abilities. That is because they are right. 

Without heavy amount of propaganda/charm/persuaving could that get fixed on. But who cares, they care about their lives. They can go on thinking things. Thingsy things that thinks? Tinky winky... Maybe they got crazy of thinking people.


----------



## leeeeesl

Sometimes words and pictures come in my head and like mash together or something and then they look like something else. Is that a thought? Pls help.


----------



## leeeeesl

Klukk said:


> I know that i am a thinker. That is because i think thoughts. My thoughts are shaped like thoughts. That is what make them into thoughts. Have you seen the thinking man, that is deep level of thinking things. Ive got issues with thinking.
> 
> *theathrical thinking pause*
> 
> That is because everybody want to be the best thinker. In fact, have you seen people compete about it? It can get ugly. Oh my god. Thinking people never doubt their thinking abilities. That is because they are right.
> 
> Without heavy amount of propaganda/charm/persuaving could that get fixed on. But who cares, they care about their lives. They can go on thinking things. Thingsy things that thinks? Tinky winky... Maybe they got crazy of thinking people.


Thank you for thinking!! You think, therefore, I thank.


----------



## Crowbo

You're definitely a thinker when your thinks are linked, and exist within kinks. You think?


----------



## Crowbo

You know it's true so time to get a drink and take a dump in the sink!


----------



## Glop

When you try to rationalize an emotion to understand what it means.


----------



## gte

You keep offending people by simply voicing your thoughts and you can never tell why.


----------



## gte

leeeeesl said:


> Sometimes words and pictures come in my head and like mash together or something and then they look like something else. Is that a thought? Pls help.


I experience thinking similarly to a conversation. There are meaningful, coherent words in my mind. No pictures. Your description sounds random and chaotic to me, not similar to my thought process at all. Does this mean it's not thinking? That's an interesting question and it raises many other interesting questions. What is thinking and how different people experience it? Can there be an objective definition of thinking? It it important and/or necessary do have a precise definition of thinking?


----------



## gte

AngelWithAShotgun said:


> When you play a game that requires thinking so you can stop thinking about the things that you actually need to think about. It's kinda like procrastination, but an intellectual kind of procrastination


Interestingly enough I hate games that make me think. Thinking is hard. I want games to be fun, not hard. I like Se games/activities that switch off my thinking so I can take a break from it. Otherwise I find it just as impossible not to think as I find it not to breathe as @Trumpyhose said.


----------



## leeeeesl

gte said:


> I experience thinking similarly to a conversation. There are meaningful, coherent words in my mind. No pictures. Your description sounds random and chaotic to me, not similar to my thought process at all. Does this mean it's not thinking? That's an interesting question and it raises many other interesting questions. What is thinking and how different people experience it? Can there be an objective definition of thinking? It it important and/or necessary do have a precise definition of thinking?


Oh man, that was actually a riff on a quote from a character in a show I used to watch (Ricky from Trailer Park Boys, in case you're familiar). "That's a thought, Ricky. You just had a thought!" lolol. I was trying to be sarcastic. These "you know you're a feeler/thinker when..." threads get to me because feeling does not equal emotions and thinking doesn't mean a lack thereof. They perpetuate a stereotype that is factually incorrect in regards to mbti and don't make any sense anyway. These things that people say they do because they're "one or the other" on these threads... it's humans being human lol. Sorry for the rant. As far as how I experience thinking (bcs that's kind of a cool topic), it is words and images that either form patterns and sometimes take on a shape, or are strictly linear, depending on what it is I'm thinking about.


----------



## Cal

when you're able to offend somebody unintentionally under 2 minutes.


----------



## gte

leeeeesl said:


> Oh man, that was actually a riff on a quote from a character in a show I used to watch (Ricky from Trailer Park Boys, in case you're familiar). "That's a thought, Ricky. You just had a thought!" lolol. I was trying to be sarcastic. These "you know you're a feeler/thinker when..." threads get to me because feeling does not equal emotions and thinking doesn't mean a lack thereof. They perpetuate a stereotype that is factually incorrect in regards to mbti and don't make any sense anyway. These things that people say they do because they're "one or the other" on these threads... it's humans being human lol. Sorry for the rant. As far as how I experience thinking (bcs that's kind of a cool topic), it is words and images that either form patterns and sometimes take on a shape, or are strictly linear, depending on what it is I'm thinking about.


Not familiar with the show and I totally missed your sarcasm.

I don't take the "I know you are ..." threads seriously. But because I missed your sarcasm it actually made me think about differences of thought perception and it is a cool topic indeed.

As far as your perception of thought goes - it's very different. In comparison mine seems boring, but precise. And speaking of boring, I realised why I never bother with meta-thinking. And that's neither here nor there.


----------



## MyEvilTwin

leeeeesl said:


> These "you know you're a feeler/thinker when..." threads get to me because feeling does not equal emotions and thinking doesn't mean a lack thereof. They perpetuate a stereotype that is factually incorrect in regards to mbti and don't make any sense anyway. These things that people say they do because they're "one or the other" on these threads... it's humans being human lol.


I was just about to reply that most of these replies aren't about "you know you're a thinker when..." but "you know you're a psychopath/autistic when..."



But.....



gte said:


> I don't take the "I know you are ..." threads seriously. But because I missed your sarcasm it actually made me think about differences of thought perception and it is a cool topic indeed.


...most aren't probably too serious on their replies.


----------



## Crowbo




----------



## leeeeesl

gte said:


> Not familiar with the show and I totally missed your sarcasm.
> 
> I don't take the "I know you are ..." threads seriously. But because I missed your sarcasm it actually made me think about differences of thought perception and it is a cool topic indeed.
> 
> As far as your perception of thought goes - it's very different. In comparison mine seems boring, but precise. And speaking of boring, I realised why I never bother with meta-thinking. And that's neither here nor there.


That's interesting, though. We both have that tert. Ni. It must filter differently through Ti than Fi, maybe. And I never thought about thinking before (but I have thought plenty about feeling, such as it were lolol) but I rather enjoyed it


----------



## leeeeesl

MyEvilTwin said:


> I was just about to reply that most of these replies aren't about "you know you're a thinker when..." but "you know you're a psychopath/autistic when..."
> 
> 
> 
> But.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...most aren't probably too serious on their replies.


That could be true. It's hard to detect through a computer screen. I've had to work to curb my "shoot first, ask questions later" impulse. lol.


----------



## leeeeesl

Crowbo said:


> View attachment 753689


----------



## gte

MyEvilTwin said:


> ...most aren't probably too serious on their replies.


I feel that way too. I know I'm not.


----------



## MyEvilTwin

gte said:


> I feel that way too. I know I'm not.


It's like.. Hey your a sensor, got any used ideas? 
We "insult"' each other with my INTP about being either sensors or feelers. We both know their not lesser than us.


----------



## gte

MyEvilTwin said:


> It's like.. Hey your a sensor, got any used ideas?


Ideas?! What do you mean?


----------



## Whimsicott

Lord Pixel said:


> Your avatar gives me PTSD. such a troll pokemon.


That's exactly the reason I'm using it, to be honest with you. That said, I will point out in spoilers (because it's off topic) why it's not always to be considered such.

* *




Whimsicott got its troll status in competitive play. Thing is, troll sets generally don't achieve much other than annoying. I'd say Whimsicott's typing and speed make it better at running primarily offensive sets, while its troll sets are generally outdone by dedicated stallers and supporters who tend to have better defences and/or more reliable and relevant moves to actually help you win. That said, I haven't played in a long while, so maybe some new discovery regarding Whimsicott has been made which I am not aware of. I'm not going in-depth here. I think this is not the place to be doing a more thorough game analysis.




On topic: When you dismiss feelings in a debate (or in general) as being irrelevant.


----------



## L P

Whimsicott said:


> That's exactly the reason I'm using it, to be honest with you. That said, I will point out in spoilers (because it's off topic) why it's not always to be considered such.
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whimsicott got its troll status in competitive play. Thing is, troll sets generally don't achieve much other than annoying. I'd say Whimsicott's typing and speed make it better at running primarily offensive sets, while its troll sets are generally outdone by dedicated stallers and supporters who tend to have better defences and/or more reliable and relevant moves to actually help you win. That said, I haven't played in a long while, so maybe some new discovery regarding Whimsicott has been made which I am not aware of. I'm not going in-depth here. I think this is not the place to be doing a more thorough game analysis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On topic: When you dismiss feelings in a debate (or in general) as being irrelevant.


Wow so whimisicott is just the tip of the iceberg -_-. I guess Chansey is the true troll.


----------



## Stevester

Emotionally scary mothers said:


> Nah that's sensing thinkers you're thinking of, NT's are actually quite balanced and generally able to display compassion/empathy when necessary.


LOL I would take it as a compliment that STs are the coldest bastards, but a T type is a T type and I've seen some equally or more brutal statements from NT types as well. Not sure how Intuition amounts to empathy/sympathy anyways since it's a perceiving function.


----------



## Bastard

Stevester said:


> LOL I would take it as a compliment that STs are the coldest bastards, but a T type is a T type and I've seen some equally or more brutal statements from NT types as well. Not sure how Intuition amounts to empathy/sympathy anyways since it's a perceiving function.


STs are psychopaths. :laughing:


----------



## Crowbo

when logic is sexy to you


----------



## Xool Xecutioner

Technical fields like technology and mechanics interest you more than people.


----------



## Asmodaeus

Crowbo said:


> when logic is sexy to you


Also when you describe a research project as sexy!


----------



## BlackPanther101

DJArendee said:


> You know you're a thinker when a girl kisses you and you ask "what was that for?"


Only ESTPs. My estp brother literally ask that to everything. almost worse than entps in that sense? this might not be an accurate pattern, though.


----------



## Mindlesscakepilot

Crowbo said:


> when logic is sexy to you


Omg yeeessssssss.


----------



## Mindlesscakepilot

When someone insists on doing something in an illogical way or a way that is less efficient infuriates you.


----------



## Stevester

More of an anecdote...

I was arguing with this American girl (whom mind you is a Democrat) and she was saying how horrible it is that public shootings and hurricanes have been spiraling out of control these past couple of years. 

Me: _''Well, you guys think owning and brandishing an infinite amount of firearms is your God given right and you elected someone who thinks climate change is bullshit so..............cause and effect?''_


----------



## Scoobyscoob

When you actually think about things and can reason well.

Or be good with logic if you prefer Ti.


----------



## Cosmic Chaos

When you get compared to Spock and Sherlock (At least when I am in Ti mode as my dom Ne quickly kills that logical vibe lol).


----------



## TemP14y3R

When you can always think of reasons behind any of your acts, even your own emotions.


----------



## starwars

I decided to tap into my emotional side recently and I have decided to go back to my logical side. I have figured out enough of my emotions, Im done


----------



## Shrodingers drink

When your questioning makes it obvious that society is full of lies, yet you realise that people prefer ignorance and the protection of the herd over facts and reality.


----------



## The Veteran

When you able to find reason to any situations even the tough ones.


----------



## Ecchi

Emotions are just a phase you go through occasionally and say "ew" when you look back, like all trends.


----------



## TacoTach

When people you agree with misrepresent the other side's argument and you can't help but play devil's advocate.


----------



## BigApplePi

When you wonder if you can define "thinking."


----------



## Jeremiahgirl

When at some point of overload you tell yourself shut up or you better not say that! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Veteran

When you value efficiency over effectiveness.


----------



## dohmenick

better not say that, oh, wait.. shit.. i said it out loud already *holds on for the lashback*


----------



## BigApplePi

You've tried rolling around in feelings and decided you need to ditch that shit and figure a way out of it.


----------



## bigd

When you lack introspection and understanding of your own feelings


----------



## CelineDijon

when you occasionally freak out in emotion and it feels so uncomfortable and you don't know how to get back out of it and to normal (seems to be especially true, for whatever reason, for ISTPs and INTPs)

It also shocks others which sucks bad because they don't know how to react to it which makes things even more awkward, when you see them again haha. 

I recommend ISTP and INTP NEVER DRINK ALCOHOL at least never get super drunk. You start telling people how you feel about them or like lash out on things you have been sort of holding in (maybe even you weren't aware you were)


----------



## Jasmino

DJArendee said:


> You know you're a thinker when a girl kisses you and you ask "what was that for?"


Just enjoy. She might not next time.


----------



## Schizoid

When you value honesty over people's feelings and you don't have difficulty being blunt with people.


----------



## islandlight

My friend called me in to see something on the TV. I saw a big roundish black thing, at least twice the height of the two people who were dancing in front of it. Was it a giant face carving? Some kind of mandala? Where was it?

Suddenly the video ended, and my friend said, "That was my son and his girlfriend." 

Huh? I was supposed to be looking at the people?


----------



## lilysocks

For me lately, when I listen all the way though some impassioned, 2000% heartfelt manifesto from someone or other about the nature of this or that, and at the end of it the only thing i want to say is 'but it isn't, though'.


----------



## JBMan

When yo u read the topic title and go "_know_ you're a thinker?"


----------



## Crowbo

When you think about thinking and your thinking is totally correct.


----------



## BigApplePi

Crowbo said:


> When you think about thinking and your thinking is totally correct.


My definition of thinking may be correct. Not many can define it. I have one.


----------



## patrick-the-real-one

-when u second guess your second guesses
-when the problem solves itself before you finish thinking about it
-when you think about doing tons of things but dont actually do anything


----------



## Alea jacta est

When you have a logical system in your mind to explain how the world works but you don't understand how people feel and act that way.


----------



## gravityfalls

When you frequently weigh the facts and information with objective criteria or according to your logical framework that you get sometimes stuck in analysis paralysis (this is especially the case for Dominant Ti users)


----------



## Asmund Jacksson

When others tell you - you overthink things  NO Margerete you dont think enough!


----------



## ENIGMA2019

You act more accordingly towards the logic of something than what/how you feel about it.


----------



## Stevester

When you have to constantly remind people that no matter how passionate they are about their opinions, it's still not factual data.


----------



## Jho

Intj- You've considered all of the possible outcomes to a situation you're facing without starting to research the most viable solutions you could use. "Just to be ready, just in case." 😄😁


----------



## BigApplePi

Scoobyscoob said:


> Ah, I see. When I said feelings, I meant so in the conventional sense. Feeling affection for the SO, feeling happy, sad, angry, elated, etc. I suppose interest in something could be a feeling for some people


Sure. All those are legitimate feelings. Yet feelings don't have to be intense. They can start from zero and grow higher or go down again. I would hesitate to single out only strong feelings. "Feeling happy" for example. What is that? Is it just a bodily state? A reaction to a recreational drug? Who knows? Usually feeling happy is connected to something. Something beneficial to what one is doing or done to one. Thinking is allowed. Say one is doing a Rubic Cube or playing a board game or winning a chess game. Those may be thinking but they are also fun things. You can't say fun things aren't feeling.


----------



## Scoobyscoob

BigApplePi said:


> Sure. All those are legitimate feelings. Yet feelings don't have to be intense. They can start from zero and grow higher or go down again. I would hesitate to single out only strong feelings. "Feeling happy" for example. What is that? Is it just a bodily state? A reaction to a recreational drug? Who knows? Usually feeling happy is connected to something. Something beneficial to what one is doing or done to one. Thinking is allowed. Say one is doing a Rubic Cube or playing a board game or winning a chess game. Those may be thinking but they are also fun things. You can't say fun things aren't feeling.


What the heck? 🤣 You're overanalyzing what I said dude. I said thinkers MBTI *T *of course have feelings but sometimes don't want to express them. You don't have to analyze ever word choice I make. When I said "don't feel like expressing them", "don't feel like" = "don't want to". Solving puzzles can be fun sure but I never said only feelings are fun and out of context that would be a strange thing for someone like me to say.


----------



## lww23

Could be cliche but for T doms,
- When you are goal-driven and care less about how others might feel;
-When you want to know the purpose before doing anything;
-When you ask lots of Why's
-When your emotions come in occasional waves and often take the form of all-or-nothing.


----------



## Scoobyscoob

When facts and logic trump emotion and feeling good.


----------



## ingrid971128

You don't understand love


----------



## Toasted9636

Napoleptic said:


> When you would be infinitely rich if you had a dime for every time you lamented, "But that doesn't make _sense_!"


But that doesn't make _sense_!


----------

